# The Official League of Legends Thread - Part 4



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2013)

*The Official League of Legends Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

whoa holy smurf

Those EU qualifiers definitely got my attention than the NA one. They have a live audience D:


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

shutup tazmo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, 2 players who were supposed to be in the European LCS qualifier just got perma banned.

First perma ban by Riot, ever.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

new thread get


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, 2 players who were supposed to be in the European LCS qualifier just got perma banned.
> 
> First perma ban by Riot, ever.



IwillDominate got perm'd before this. 

So did like a bajillion EuWest players.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> IwillDominate got perm'd before this.
> 
> So did like a bajillion EuWest players.



iwilldominate has only a 1 year ban


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

isnt' a 1 year ban practically a perma anyway.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

hah. take that cronos!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, some people have gotten perma bans on their accs, and 1 year bans from competitive play.

But these 2 have been permanently banned as players, any future accounts they create will also be banned on the spot.
That's what you get, I guess.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Why did they get permbanned? Being scumbags?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why did they get permbanned? Being scumbags?



Most toxic players in the community, ever.
One of them has the highest report rate ever recorded, and I'm not sure if it's the same or other one who has threatened Riot emloyees with physical violence etc.

One of them was also in the top 3 most hated players in the entire WoW community as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Highest report rate ever recorded and he's just now perm'd 

Tribunal working as intended


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

He's gotten perma banned before, but that was just account bans.

Now he was one of the two people to get the first actual perma bans.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Watching the game between Acer and Millenium.

That player Creaton is absolutely crushing for his team. The difference in CS, kills and items is very noticeable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I see.

That's legit, but obviously he'll just proxy to play on an LoL account again, though obviously competitive play is out of the question so maybe there's no point for such a person~


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> That's legit, but obviously he'll just proxy to play on an LoL account again, though obviously competitive play is out of the question so maybe there's no point for such a person~



Considering his report rate, I doubt he'll be able to avoid notice.

People will point him out instantly, he's done for.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2013)

Sucky timing for team solo mebdi but I don't feel sorry for them. They had the worst people on their team. "You have this racist guy who threatens everyone with physical violence and a psychotic stalker dude who finds where people live and DDoSes them"

I wonder if people are going to pick up Wukong mid now. I've seen only a few in competitive play actually, one recently from Alex Ich.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Sucky timing for team solo mebdi but I don't feel sorry for them. They had the worst people on their team. "You have this racist guy who threatens everyone with physical violence and a psychotic stalker dude who finds where people live and DDoSes them"
> 
> I wonder if people are going to pick up Wukong mid now. I've seen only a few in competitive play actually, one recently from Alex Ich.



I'm seeing a Wukong mid right now.

Seems to be working for them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

That's what he's talking about you derp, 4N. lol

And I was actually doing that myself recently, think I even did it with you guys


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't understand YamatoCannons logic when he picked up his team members.

''Gonna try and go pro? Better recruit three of the most toxic and hated players in the entire league community.''


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yes, some people have gotten perma bans on their accs, and 1 year bans from competitive play.
> 
> But these 2 have been permanently banned as players, any future accounts they create will also be banned on the spot.
> That's what you get, I guess.



Well it's not like they can't ever play League ever again. They've just been indefinitely suspended from participating in the LCS. And two of them were indefinitely suspended from participating in any Riot Sponsored tournament. They can still play League on other accounts and even get the #1 ladder spot.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> That's what he's talking about you derp, 4N. lol
> 
> And I was actually doing that myself recently, think I even did it with you guys



I wasn't sure he was referring to that. Not alot of peeps in here showed interest in watching the EU qualifiers, myself included. My bad still.

I would love to see a pro player use a Karma mid in this current meta. See how fast that bitch becomes FoTM.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

c'mere, suck my dick


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well it's not like they can't ever play League ever again. They've just been indefinitely suspended from participating in the LCS. And two of them were indefinitely suspended from participating in any Riot Sponsored tournament. They can still play League on other accounts and even get the #1 ladder spot.



No, go read the posts again.

''As a result of this player?s abject history of poor sportsmanship and harmful actions, the player behavior team has issued a lifetime ban on Abusagr. His StunnedandSlayed account has been permabanned and all future accounts will be permabanned on sight.''

''As a result of this player?s history of DDOS activity, abusive behavior and poor sportsmanship, the player behavior team has issued a lifetime ban on Jensen. His Veigodx account has been permabanned and all future accounts will be permabanned on sight. ''


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

YUSSSSS Deman and Phreak. Best casting combo IMO.



			
				4N said:
			
		

> I would love to see a pro player use a Karma mid in this current meta. See how fast that bitch becomes FoTM.



She's OVERALL better top, but against melee champs mid like Kat, Wukong, Eve, Kha'zix, etc. Yeah. It can definitely work. Karma's whole kit is anti-melee burst.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

These Ezreal nerfs keep coming .


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh wow qualifiers started super early, didn't know.



Darth said:


> Well it's not like they can't ever play League ever again. They've just been indefinitely suspended from participating in the LCS. And two of them were indefinitely suspended from participating in any Riot Sponsored tournament. They can still play League on other accounts and even get the #1 ladder spot.



Actually I'm pretty sure about these 2 particular cases Riot said they'd ban new accounts on sight.

So probably they could level an account, but as soon as Riot notices it's them, BAM banhammer.



With IWD it's obviously different because the only 1 year ban from the LCS implies that since he can participate in that again a year from now, that they don't mind if he makes a new account.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Meh, I prefer Deman/Jatt or Joe/Jatt.

I don't really like Phreak, sure he has a good voice and can commentate, but usually half of the shit he says is wrong or he said something silly.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

anything that doesn't involve rivington


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Meh, I prefer Deman/Jatt or Joe/Jatt.
> 
> I don't really like Phreak, sure he has a good voice and can commentate, but usually half of the shit he says is wrong or he said something silly.



That's what I'm saying man. He's like the John Madden of LoL...almost.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Rivington isn't even the worst caster.

RiotJaws is by far the worst, and Hatperson


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

ofc there are worse, but rivington has casted really major games and events while the other baddies haven't, joe miller is much better and even panky but have casted far less games or at least less important ones


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Hatperson has casted like every IPL and IPL is pretty damn big, and Jaws casted in the Season 2 finals.

Either way, Rivington as a caster is fine, he just doesn't have enough game knowledge about the game, which is weird considering how long he's been casting LoL.
He's better as a play by play caster, but he keeps trying to analyze the game.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Hatperson used to be horrendous. He's improved massively as a caster.

I'm honestly fine with Phreak and Deman is one of my favorites. Although Jatt/Deman has to be my favorite caster duo. I also like Panky and and that other eu caster. name started with an I maybe....

lol @ the Draven mini-game. Catch the double spinning axes rofl.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hatperson used to be horrendous. He's improved massively as a caster.
> 
> I'm honestly fine with Phreak and Deman is one of my favorites. Although Jatt/Deman has to be my favorite caster duo. I also like Panky and and that other eu caster. name started with an I maybe....
> 
> lol @ the Draven mini-game. Catch the double spinning axes rofl.



What other EU caster? Recently casted? Quickshot?

Or an older one, Zenon?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

rivington has no clue what he's talking about


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> rivington has no clue what he's talking about



That's why I'm saying he needs to stick to play by play casting and stop trying to analyze the gameplay.

He's good at play by play because he's very nice to listen to during a fight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

And I fucking hate the way Rivington just nods compulsively @ whatever his co-caster is saying, then he looks towards the camera, then back to the nodding, makes a laughing gesture (without any audible laughter) and then looks at his screen or whatever.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> What other EU caster? Recently casted? Quickshot?
> 
> Or an older one, Zenon?



Quickshot that was him.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> And I fucking hate the way Rivington just nods compulsively @ whatever his co-caster is saying, then he looks towards the camera, then back to the nodding, makes a laughing gesture (without any audible laughter) and then looks at his screen or whatever.



Phreak does the exact same things...

EDIT: LOL THAT RAVE MUSIC!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

yes but when phreak looks at the camera i just burst out laughing


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> yes but when phreak looks at the camera i just burst out laughing



Phreak and his gangnam styles and stuff


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Phreak is pretty good
He's just fun to listen to, and he doesn't make that many mistakes really


Also I just have a soft nostalgia spot in my heart for him because he used to be pretty much the only good caster, and that combined with him doing all the other riot vids as well makes him such a fundament of the LoL scene

I don't have the same with Rivington cuz he sucks
Zenon is fine though. His really heavy accent actually gives him some personality lol.


I think Dreamhack s1 was Phreak, Rivington and Zenon iirc, that was so good. Also because I was still new to competitive LoL so I didn't notice yet how wrong Rivington was


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

It's too bad that Zenon isn't casting anymore since he got another job at Riot now


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

didi

have my babies


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

welp, cya crs eu


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh Cronos <3



Yeay Acer
CitizenWayne so good
Lyumi too
don't know the others lol



Bit surprising though that Curse.EU (aka LolPro) went out
wtf
they used to be like 3rd strongest team EU
especially extinkt is/was such a powerhouse



Probably Curse will pick a random one of the teams that do qualify and give them the sponsorship and name lol


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

am i the only one who doesn't like shushei, no reason just like that


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh Cronos <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they barely practiced and two of their players were last minute additions. 

Yeah I'm not surprised.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Also never heard of DragonBorns before

but apparently it's shushei's new team (whilst Elohell and Fnatic are also in this tourney, lol)
I'm okay with them going through
shushei <3


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> am i the only one who doesn't like shushei, no reason just like that



Well, you've got to have been around for Season 1 championships to truly appreciate Shushei
he's so cool, and that was the height of his coolness



Darth said:


> they barely practiced and two of their players were last minute additions.
> 
> Yeah I'm not surprised.



Guess that's true, but it's a shame though
Quite honestly I hope those players get picked up by other rosters, maybe as subs or something
Cuz Sleper, Malunoo and Extinkt are all really good players


tbh now that I look at it, what a terrifying group, Millennium is such a strong team as well


and oh lol since this was the first match I watched I was confused, I thought that was the last match in the group lol
apparently nobody gone through for sure yet
dragonborns vs millenium now, whoever wins goes through


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

oh hey i like imsofresh, oh hey millenium is pretty cool, GO MILLENIUM


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Angush, Tabzz, Creaton and ImSoFresh are all amazing players, Haydal I don't know actually


But damn
didn't know Millennium picked up Tabzz and ImSoFresh, though I guess they had to go somewhere after eclypsia.luna (?) disbanded
Tabzz is Dutch yeay
Go Millennium!

edit: oh no they were on the main team, Solaris, though Tabzz was on Luna first


EU so confusing at times, people switch teams so quickly and so many teams get set up and disbanded



Though Tabzz is a scumbag for playing Yorick


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

This match is really exciting though!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

OH SHIT IMSOFRESH SO GOOD


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Also

I'm so lucky my username and summonername aren't the other way around
cuz my username is DarkwingDidi
And I also play Jax quite a bit


That could've caused me some trouble lol


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

i don't get it


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG HAYDAL

HAYDAAAAAL


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i don't get it



The most infamous and toxic player ever on EUW (permabanned ofc but still, got some other accounts) is DarkwinJax


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Woah

That initiate was so bad for Millennium

but Creaton turning it around
da plays


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

And now a quadra for ImSoFresh

Wooooooooh!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

like i said, i like imsofresh


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

The commentary in this thread mang...


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

I liked Tabzz a lot on Teamless
I liked Creaton a lot when he was Dotapro/lolpro and on acer.pl and then curse.eu
I liked ImSoFresh a lot on Eclypsia (was a great team in general, Shlaya and kilwart and Skyyart were really cool as well)
I liked Angush a lot on Teamless and Curse.eu

So them being all together in Millennium is yeay-mode

Really hope they go through


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Also hope Alternate goes through
Forellenlord, KottenX, Kerp, MetalX (dutch guy whoo!) and Jree all great players



Darth said:


> The commentary in this thread mang...



shut up and watch the qualifiers


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

this is the team curse will pick up imo, if they qualify that is


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> shut up and watch the qualifiers



 **


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Ugh
Shushei/HoSan vs CitizenWayne/Lyumi

I can't choose 



Cronos said:


> this is the team curse will pick up imo, if they qualify that is



Millennium you mean? Hmm, don't know, Millennium is also a well known name. Then again Curse is by far one of the organizations with the most money so they could pull it off


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> **



:ignoramus **


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

oh hai a Vi.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Vi!

Okay, rooting for Shushei now <3


though CitizenWayne is totally amazing and terrifying on Gragas


but Vi <3


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

ok srs question

is deman high


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> ok srs question
> 
> is deman high



What?

What makes you think that?


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

roaming taric support. 

where i have seen this before...


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

HERE COMES VI


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Go 8-1, Finish 10-7 cause of retard Jax.

How did he end with 14-8 is beyond me. He got caught 1 vs 3 4 times and died each time. He lost us the game by doing this. We are mad spamming him to go back he chases MF through the entire jungle only to be ambushed by the rest of the enemy team.

Fucking shitbag of a player.



BTW i got lessons from a 2K ELO guy who mains Jarvan. He even made a guide on solomid, it's featured and his name is Solotop (ingame) or Veridiku-whatever (On Solomid), the guy is awesome. We had a long chat about general laning, not just Jarvan, learned a lot from that shit.
We would have done Jarvan + Leona bot but neither of us have Leona.
Why is the bitch 6300 IP that's truly outrageous.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Heh, aAa

love how it's a completely different roster again


that team has been disbanded (due to infighting) more than all other teams combined lol


Though freddy and Shlaya are pretty cool, both from Eclypsia, and they're stomping pretty hard
Don't know anyone else on the team
But I know no one on TCM


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2013)

Who do you guys think is the most underplayed ADC?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

tristana ofc


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

also i want to watch the games with didi


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Who do you guys think is the most underplayed ADC?





Cronos said:


> tristana ofc



yup, tristana definitely


though with good reason, her midgame is absolutely horrendous and we're in a midgame-focused meta atm


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotta love Twitch chat
>stream goes down
>immediately thousands of people 'omg froggen ddos'

also every fucking game
'rip scarra'
'happy birthday dyrus'
'dyrus in jail'
'wtf 2 shens?!'


So simpleminded


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah tournament chat is silly


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm just watching Dan stream atm lol.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

OY

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu8LWjhY80c&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

actually, i think i'll stick to the youtube stream <3


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Who do you guys think is the most underplayed ADC?



Urgot for sure.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

cowtard


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Youtube stream's about a 90 seconds behind the actual stream.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Urgot for sure.



urgot has been played throughout the na quals, katowice and eu quals, even last night in the esl pro series


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah atm Urgot is definitely played more than Trist


Also rarely see Varus, but more than Trist I think


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Youtube stream's about a 90 seconds behind the actual stream.



don't really care, no lags no crashes, 720 quality, i'm ok with this


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> urgot has been played throughout the na quals, katowice and eu quals, even last night in the esl pro series



He didn't ask who the most underplayed adc in professional play was. Urgot sees virtually no play in the actual game.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Youtube stream's about a 90 seconds behind the actual stream.



But with how much Twitch lags, a 90 second delay is nothing.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

ooh well he should of specified


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 25, 2013)

i love laning with nunu, her staying power is so imbalanced


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

who was the guy just speaking on the stage on the stream? 'Cause he seems very awkward and like he does not want to be there at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

That would be Carmac, he's known for making troll interviews and making the players feel uncomfortable.

He's a boss


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

So what does Varus specialize in.

Ashe - Ulti Stun and AOE Slow
MF - BC Ulti
Vayne - retarded late game
Caitlyn - Very good early game.
Ez - Mobility and Early game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

You got the cait part wrong btw, Vary good early game and beastly late game.
Mid game, not so good.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotta bring dem peripherals guys!



Vae said:


> That would be Carmac, he's known for making troll interviews and making the players feel uncomfortable.
> 
> He's a boss



Oh, lol. Deliberate 'i don't wanna be here' acting then?

The interviews good to watch then?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Go to youtube and search for Carmac trolling scarra.

And check this out


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> He didn't ask who the most underplayed adc in professional play was. Urgot sees virtually no play in the actual game.



Urgot eh, I still use him quite often, it's also a shame Poppy fell off.

I'm surprised Viktor is so unpopular, love the guy.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> You got the cait part wrong btw, Vary good early game and beastly late game.
> Mid game, not so good.



What did i say wrong about Cait?
She has high base damage abilities, like Ezreal, which is why they both fall off since the ones who scale good late game are those with AA amplifiers.


I re-checked Varus's abilities tho.
Percentage Magic Damage, Snare Ulti, Good poke.
Silly me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm looking forward to the Poppy rework. 

I've never honestly liked Viktor's kit. I feel he'd be more popular if his unique item was optional. Like Rengar's bonetooth.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What did i say wrong about Cait?
> She has high base damage abilities, like Ezreal, *which is why they both fall off since the ones who scale good late game are those with AA amplifiers.
> *
> 
> ...



Yeah, no.

You've never met a full build Cait, then. She rapes harder than most ADCs.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 25, 2013)

Didn't think Trynd was so unpopular, I think he's still pretty damn good. (with the right lane matchup)


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

KARTHUS OPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Didn't think Trynd was so unpopular, I think he's still pretty damn good. (with the right lane matchup)



There's just so much CC these days, or escapes.
He's not as good as he used to be, and he needs too much farm to be good.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> You've never met a full build Cait, then. She rapes harder than most ADCs.



You think she can beat late game Trist? Vayne? 

Using any of her abilities in a duel late game is waste of time.
Her Utility is pretty high but that's all.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You think she can beat late game Trist? Vayne?
> 
> Using any of her abilities in a duel late game is waste of time.
> Her Utility is pretty high but that's all.



She's not meant to be a duelist, she's built for teamfights lategame.

And honestly, she does a much better job at lategame teamfights than most ADCs.

Tristana doesn't compare because Trist has a pretty shitty early and mid, Cait is beastly late and early.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

trist can't carry a game, fact


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

if you're behind with trist, you stay behind


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Every single time a stun/hook/or anything was aimed at xPeke, he evaded it with his clone. 

Best Wukong play I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

AD Kennen + Double AP wait. 

is this secretly s1/early s2?

IS THIS REAL LYFE


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Go to youtube and search for Carmac trolling scarra.
> 
> And check this out


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Uszat never gets old.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> She's not meant to be a duelist, she's built for teamfights lategame.
> 
> And honestly, she does a much better job at lategame teamfights than most ADCs.
> 
> Tristana doesn't compare because Trist has a pretty shitty early and mid, Cait is beastly late and early.



Please explain

Her Ult can be blocked. The only thing she has is poke.

I'd understand what you mean for teamfights because of built in slow with her escape and a short snare, but champions fall off for different reasons.

For example, Leblanc is very bad late game because 
Burst in general falls off compared to sustained damage, for starters. It is simply not enough to kill anyone except maybe ADC's, if they didn't get GA or Warmogs. Those AP carries that don't fall off do sustained damage, AKA Ryze, Cass. OFC. Veigar is an exception.

Galio falls off damage wise, but his utility is huge. It is said that he falls off not because he is useless late game, but because he is an AP carry, and thus his role is to do damage, which he lacks compared to some other APC's.

Same thing with Caitlyn. She is supposed to do damage - as an ADC she does a lot, but say, late game Vayne, Trist and Kog Maw just do a LOT more than her.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

tbh it's not just about how much damage you do, it's about how much damage you do and stay safe at the same time


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> tbh it's not just about how much damage you do, it's about how much damage you do and stay safe at the same time



Kog has no escapes that's true, but he has 800 + Range.

Trist has a jump and a huge knockback.

Vayne has 1 sec invisibility which moves her a set distance, and a knockback with potential 2 second stun. 

If the latter 2 have Flash up there is no way the enemy bruiser will catch them (Obviously not impossible but you get the point)


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

and yet we are seeing caitlyn ez mf as the most played in tournaments


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Vayne and Kog pretty common too. Graves sneaks through a few times as well. 

Cait is really shining atm because of her ability to push. And since the meta has shifted to moreso push/mid game/lane control strats Cait is a contested pick. 

Also because bloodboil is OP. 

Cait's damage isn't exactly the best, and her e isn't the best reposition. There's like 5 other ad carries that have better disengage and mobility.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> tbh it's not just about how much damage you do, it's about how much damage you do and stay safe at the same time



Pretty much this.

Cait is one of the safest ADC picks.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> and yet we are seeing caitlyn ez mf as the most played in tournaments



I am not saying Caitlyn is worse overall pick than Vayne. I am not comparing them overall.

Caitlyn can zone Vayne and make her useless late game. All i am saying is, that i'd MUCH rather have a 6 item Vayne or Tristana than Caitlyn.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't agree with you, Gogeta.

I'd rather have a 6 item Cait than Vayne or Tristana, mainly because Cait players are safe players, and the usually don't die in teamfights. Vayne is a risky pick and she's hard to play on a good level, Trist isn't that good because all she has is her Q and AA range, her abilities need AD scaling.'

Also, on your point about Cait ult being blockable, it's not meant to be used as anything other than a finisher for a fleeing target, just like Graves ult late game.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I can't agree with you, Gogeta.
> 
> I'd rather have a 6 item Cait than Vayne or Tristana, mainly because Cait players are safe players, and the usually don't die in teamfights. Vayne is a risky pick and she's hard to play on a good level, Trist isn't that good because all she has is her Q and AA range, her abilities need AD scaling.



That's fine then, we have different opinions and they won't change.

I won't go anymore into why i think X is better than Y, so let's just leave it at this.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

i wish i had enough gold to end games with 6 items more often


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i wish i had enough gold to end games with 6 items more often



Just buy 6 cloth armors

Done.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Just buy 6 cloth armors
> 
> Done.



Yeah ok

I'll do that next game

thanks for the tip!


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2013)

Why do Garens think they can wander off by themselves?

And also, Tank thresh is best support.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Clicking that lantern is super fun, fly across the entire lane


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

There seemed to be some confusion about Carmac

His name is Carmac

But his persona where he pretends he doesn't know English that well and is just trying to make people uncomfortable etc, is called Uszat. It's a character he does.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrfXd76zXHg[/YOUTUBE]

this is Carmac playing Uszat against the unknowing Scarra for instance


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

didi, games tonight ?


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Meh, I'm kinda sick (goddamn flu). I feel more like just relaxing and playing Civ V, just sit back, relax, click around.

But maybe later I'll have a change of mind, and I'll tell you if I do.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

you just don't want to play with me 

jk, get well soon ^_^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Caitlyn's late-game is highly underrated.

People don't understand how much a Headshot crit will murder someone.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Caitlyn's late-game is highly underrated.
> 
> People don't understand how much a Headshot crit will murder someone.



Don't headshots in general kill people?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

finally official

eg picks up fries.eu


----------



## Sajin (Jan 25, 2013)

Cait's lategame is overrated if anything imo. Her Q isn't even worth using...


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2013)

Today just isn't my day man.

Straight defeats across the board.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Krepo best Thresh I've seen so far.

Making legit plays at lvl 2, showing how dangerous that champ is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Kyle, no, fuck off you can't be in our call when you're not playing.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle, no, fuck off you can't be in our call when you're not playing.



Why not? Darth is always in our call when he isn't playing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Because we have a problem with your god damn background noise, and you'll just get us to talk to things that doesn't matter.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

das racist


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because we have a problem with your god damn background noise, and you'll just get us to talk to things that doesn't matter.



I don't have a background noise. I honestly don't know where you guys get that from and even if I did, its never been such a prominent issue so I don't know why it is now. And as for 'talking things that don't matter' its a fucking casual chat, you twat. 

Man, whatever. I didn't ask to play because you guys have a full group but don't be a bunch of asses and give me such a shitty reason to not be in a call with you. Its just not a cool thing to do.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2013)

AtomicN, best support NA


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy snap.

That dude on the far right. 

He. Is. Fcking. Buff.

Legit. 0_0 If he ever threatened me over the internet and I knew thats what he looked like, I might actually be a bit afraid.

Gonna admit though, I see Snoopeh and then I'm like "Who the fck are the rest of these guys??"


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

4N said:


> I don't have a background noise. I honestly don't know where you guys get that from and even if I did, its never been such a prominent issue so I don't know why it is now. And as for 'talking things that don't matter' its a fucking casual chat, you twat.
> 
> Man, whatever. I didn't ask to play because you guys have a full group but don't be a bunch of asses and give me such a shitty reason to not be in a call with you. Its just not a cool thing to do.



Yes you fucking have background noise, everybody says it, so it's obviously true. It's always been an issue, but when we play with you we can endure, but it's useless to have it when you play.
Also, it's not a casual chat, we were fucking serious in our skype call, we didn't say anything not relevant to the game.

And we told you straight up why we didn't want you, and you just added another reason, you're just being a whiny cunt right now and nobody likes when someone does that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> *Also, it's not a casual chat, we were fucking serious in our skype call, we didn't say anything not relevant to the game.*



Thats pretty rare.

But whatever.

protip: no one likes a person who behaves like an ass 99.99% of the time just for the sake of being one. one of these days you might wanna try something a bit more civil and realize there is a time and place for behaving like an asshole? It isn't always amusing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't do it to amuse others, if you don't like it don't play with me.

I have people who don't mind it, I have people I play with I don't act like an ass with.
Either way, you obviously don't like it so don't play with me.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2013)

@Foreign

What team is that with the buff guy?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Foreign
> 
> What team is that with the buff guy?



He play Starcraft 2.

The order of the pic from left to right goes Idra (SC2), Demon (Dota2), Snoopeh (LoL), Jaedong (SC2), Incontrol (SC2).

They're all members of Evil Geniuses.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't do it to amuse others, if you don't like it don't play with me.
> 
> I have people who don't mind it, I have people I play with I don't act like an ass with.
> Either way, you obviously don't like it so don't play with me.



I don't have a problem with you, generally speaking. That should be pretty clear when I still want to invite you to games, skype calls or w.e. You still never shut up about my tower dive. Do you hear me bitching about it? No, I don't.

But if thats how you are normally and its not just an act or some shit, np. I'll remember that next time when I talk to you so not to let my jimmies get rustled.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

4N said:


> I don't have a problem with you, generally speaking. That should be pretty clear when I still want to invite you to games, skype calls or w.e. You still never shut up about my tower dive. Do you hear me bitching about it? No, I don't.
> 
> But if thats how you are normally and its not just an act or some shit, np. I'll remember that next time when I talk to you so not to let my jimmies get rustled.



That's usually how I am online, yes.

IRL, I'm still a dick but not as big of a dick, because it has bigger impact on my life.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Nah. He's bad as fuck.
> 
> What does he bring that's better than any other AD?
> 
> ...



And Varus looks weird with a real long arm. Freaks me out bro.



4N said:


> Holy snap.
> 
> That dude on the far right.
> 
> ...



 That picture is hilarious. Who the hell thought to take a pic like that? In some dingy room and look all angry and very very bored with everything.  Makes me laugh.

It's like when you flick through a music magazine, all the pics of bands being all srs and moody dingy pics. Always really bad bands, and the images are so funny. You always know the good bands as they seem happy to be there on their pics in the magazine.

I do have to say though, watching these streams and shit, some of these guys playing are kinda cute. I need to pick me up a pro LoL player.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's usually how I am online, yes.
> 
> IRL, I'm still a dick but not as big of a dick, because it has bigger impact on my life.



Dude, 75% of the time when I'm in call with you I always laugh because I think you are hilarious though I used to think it was because you were doing it for the amusement factor. It won't change anything much anyway now that I know better but yeah. I'll just not take anything you say too personally lol



Jiyeon said:


> @Foreign
> 
> What team is that with the buff guy?





Vae said:


> He play Starcraft 2.
> 
> The order of the pic from left to right goes Idra (SC2), Demon (Dota2), Snoopeh (LoL), Jaedong (SC2), Incontrol (SC2).
> 
> They're all members of Evil Geniuses.



Incontrol, huh(that name seems to match his figure)...

He looks as if he would kill someone. -_-'



Chausie said:


> I do have to say though, watching these streams and shit, some of these guys playing are kinda cute. I need to pick me up a pro LoL player.



Thats what I fcking say!

You are a guy right? See what I mean? 

Though saying you need to pick yourself a pro LoL player is a bit overboard... -_-


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

4N said:


> Thats what I fcking say!
> 
> You are a guy right? See what I mean?
> 
> Though saying you need to pick yourself a pro LoL player is a bit overboard... -_-



Hey, you saying you wouldn't go for one if the opportunity presented itself?

Even one of the real hot ones?

I'd be all over that.

I need to start learning the names of these guys playing professionally, easier to track them then.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

I know Wickd, I can hook you up


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Pics first, then we can talk


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

So Incontrol spiked my interest and I found this in his trivia on his wiki page:


> He can bench press 435 lbs (197 kg).


:sanji
Yah, wouldn't want to get him angry.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Pics first, then we can talk



Nah, actually you should go for Imaqtpie, hottest league player


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Hey, you saying you wouldn't go for one if the opportunity presented itself?
> 
> Even one of the real hot ones?
> 
> ...



I'm straight, so no.

Still, I can acknowledge their good looks and so forth.



Vae said:


> I know Wickd, I can hook you up



Wickd isn't hot imo. :\



Vae said:


> Nah, actually you should go for Imaqtpie, hottest league player


*
LOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL*



He has beautiful locks though.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nah, actually you should go for Imaqtpie, hottest league player



The way you have said this, and 4Ns reaction, coupled with the guys name... I doubt your sincerity...



4N said:


> I'm straight, so no.
> 
> Still, I can acknowledge their good looks and so forth.



Well at least you can acknowledge!

Leaves more for me too, so +1 to that

We can gossip about how they look still anyway, ye?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Told you he's the hottest


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> We can gossip about how they look still anyway, ye?



When you put it like that, I begin to feel a bit uncomfortable...



Vae said:


> Told you he's the hottest





plz die magnus imo

at least spoiler that shit


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Told you he's the hottest





Duuuude, y u do dis


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Giving everyone nightmares.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

4N said:


> When you put it like that, I begin to feel a bit uncomfortable...



What's to be uncomfortable about?

We're all friends here.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> What's to be uncomfortable about?
> 
> We're all friends here.



I don't wanna be stuck talking about men's looks all the time. 

I can compliment them and all that shit but just doing only that for an extended period of time? Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2013)

4N said:


> I don't wanna be stuck talking about men's looks all the time.
> 
> I can compliment them and all that shit but just doing only that for an extended period of time? Nah, I'll pass.



Now I'm sad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

yo dawg

muscle strength doesnt mean ur necessarily good at fighting people

just saiyan


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2013)

AP Teemo shits on other AP Mid champions


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2013)

AD thresh is legit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

AP Kayle sleeper OP.

I have this bad habit of not farming as much as I should if I'm way ahead on kills but its like with Kayle, that doesn't even matter. You farm champions instead.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> yo dawg
> 
> muscle strength doesnt mean ur necessarily good at fighting people
> 
> just saiyan



Very true.

But I ain't gonna mess with him _ever_ still.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

she's not sleeper op

she's good, even underrated, but OP nope


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> she's not sleeper op
> 
> she's good, even underrated, but OP nope



Exaggerated statement on my part.

But damn, I'm definitely gonna play her more.

Her Ult saves lives!

Unfortunately, we all know my history with shields and shit... :sanji

Soo..


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

How the fuck is it sleeper if everybody and their mom has been playing it this last week?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> How the fuck is it sleeper if everybody and their mom has been playing it this last week?



Those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) only play her for that cool skin. 

Its not as if they understand the true depths of her power! 

I kid but like WAD said, she is definitely underrated.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

She's been used in like a lot of the matches in IEM Katowice and EU LCS qualifiers from what I've seen

Maybe underrated by normal ignorant players, but definitely not by the pro scene


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

ive lost every game with kayle skin

its like pulsefire ezreal

fuckin cursed


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> She's been used in like a lot of the matches in IEM Katowice and EU LCS qualifiers from what I've seen
> 
> Maybe underrated by normal ignorant players, but definitely not by the pro scene



People be fooled by that 450 IP price of hers. 



WAD said:


> ive lost every game with kayle skin
> 
> its like pulsefire ezreal
> 
> fuckin cursed



Can't trust them 1800 RP skins bro. Zombie Brand died out pretty quickly as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

thats because brand himself is a terribly underpowered champ


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats because brand himself is a terribly underpowered champ



Hmm, I think he can be annoying to deal with at times.

Though I'm not gonna lie, I laugh at his ultimate. Its like, more experienced Brand players prefer to not use his ult and just prefer to use the rest of his kit.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2013)

Heh, I remember that Brand a few days ago

He totally wrecked you in lane WAD
And when he got ganked he just insta-deleted the ganker and you



But he still lost like a bitch after going 8-0 in lane cuz Brand sucks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

yep

0-5 anivia start, probably my worst ap mid start in a very long time

finish 14-6 or something

who was it that said this?

"WELL HE BEAT U AT FIRST CUZ FIRE MELTS ICE BUT THEN U USE THE WATER TO EXTINGUISH HIS FLAMES"

paraphrasing ofc

i lol'd


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2013)

pbe signups up for 24 hours


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

fuck the pbe


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> pbe signups up for 24 hours



this is pretty interesting. I just might sign up, though the idea of having to labor to lvl 30 to lets say, try the new ranking system for example... it just doesn't appeal to me.

anyone else gonna sign up or already have?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2013)

ur a haterz


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ur a haterz



it took me forever to reach lvl 30.

not going through that again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

u dont have to level up on the pbe 4n lol

u start 30 and gets loads of RP/IP to customize ur account to test shit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> u dont have to level up on the pbe 4n lol
> 
> u start 30 and gets loads of RP/IP to customize ur account to test shit



wat

In that case I'm signing up.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm already in PBE. Not many people care about the matches because when a new champion comes out in PBE, people will insta lock it and in game people will leave making it a 2 vs 3 l0l. But yeah you're instantly level 30, and you get like 5k ip/rp or something every week. I only play on it sometimes because I don't like waiting for patch everytime I want to go on zzz. 

Also can anyone explain the EG curse because I only know the LoL scene and not the other games


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

d/l'ing the pbe client right now.

any of you guys have pbe accounts?

[YOUTUBE]lCrG2F-9-ik[/YOUTUBE]



I can't believe what I just watched.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm already in PBE. Not many people care about the matches because when a new champion comes out in PBE, people will insta lock it and in game people will leave making it a 2 vs 3 l0l. But yeah you're instantly level 30, and you get like 5k ip/rp or something every week. I only play on it sometimes because I don't like waiting for patch everytime I want to go on zzz.
> 
> *Also can anyone explain the EG curse because I only know the LoL scene and not the other games *



The EG Curse is basically that every successful player EG has picked up, all of a sudden stopped having success and don't win tournaments etc anymore.


----------



## Juri (Jan 26, 2013)

4N said:


> d/l'ing the pbe client right now.
> 
> any of you guys have pbe accounts?



You can add me "Rheeva" on PBE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm feeling whimsical lately, I might create a schedule for me to only play certain champs on each day of the week, to last for maybe a month or something.

I'm thinking today might be hybrids.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2013)

When i played  AP Kayle everyone went "Noob playing AP Kayle"
Now that the Koreans did it "Tryhard copying Koreans"

Fuck you.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm feeling whimsical lately, I might create a schedule for me to only play certain champs on each day of the week, to last for maybe a month or something.
> 
> I'm thinking today might be hybrids.



that's silly, it's not a job wad, spontaneity increases the fun


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When i played  AP Kayle everyone went "Noob playing AP Kayle"
> Now that the Koreans did it "Tryhard copying Koreans"
> 
> Fuck you.



hey i always said it was good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When i played  AP Kayle everyone went "Noob playing AP Kayle"
> Now that the Koreans did it "Tryhard copying Koreans"
> 
> Fuck you.





Cronos said:


> hey i always said it was good



i didnt 

because it wasn't good until s3



Cronos said:


> that's silly, it's not a job wad, spontaneity increases the fun



true

thats why i currently do it 

still i gotta practice my organizational skills somewhere


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol organization.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

Crit Akali could work.

Why?

Akali OP as fuck.

I realized the perfect six-item Kayle build, Gogeta.

You already know what it is?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

GO COPENHAGEN WOLVES


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When i played  AP Kayle everyone went "Noob playing AP Kayle"
> Now that the Koreans did it "Tryhard copying Koreans"
> 
> Fuck you.



Don't worry. We got'em back, we got'em. 



WAD said:


> i didnt
> 
> because it wasn't good until s3



Really? How so?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

FUCK YEA

AWROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> FUCK YEA
> 
> AWROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Shut up you stupid hound!
I'm tryna watch this shit in peace.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

I love when the team I root for wins. 

The underdogs.

The underwolves.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

hahahahah he said "fuck you" at the end of the interview

i love this fuckin team


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2013)

I was thinking of buying and learning a carry after my next buy.

Any recommendations? I was thinking either Draven, Caitlyn, or MF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

I recommend Graves for you, Santi.

-He's manly.
-He's very much "in the mix" as you tend to do. Rewards up close and personal play with his shotgun blasting.
-Very straightforward. Low skill ceiling so you can pick him up and do decently with him.
-Pretty versatile in team comps, is seldom a "bad pick".
-He's manly.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I was thinking of buying and learning a carry after my next buy.
> 
> Any recommendations? I was thinking either Draven, Caitlyn, or MF.



You'll cry if you pick Draven. 

If you are caught out of position with MF, you are pretty much dead.

Caitlyn is actually pretty okay though. She is my best adc and I used to main her.

I don't exactly know which adcs are best to start learning with though.

People can say Sivir and Ashe but to do well with those champs require a level of mechanical skill in ad carry which you most likely don't have(i say this because i've never seen you do anything besides ap mid and jungle. plz correct me if i'm wrong.). Its funny how they have those two champs as 450 IP when imo they are more difficult to play with than they seem.

Get Caitlyn imo. You'll have a better experience, I'm sure.



WAD said:


> I recommend Graves for you, Santi.
> 
> -He's manly.
> -He's very much "in the mix" as you tend to do. Rewards up close and personal play with his shotgun blasting.
> ...



On second thought, do what WAD recommends. 

He seems like the right man(Graves) for you.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Meh, I think the PBE server is all the way in california, I'll have like a bazillion ping if I play on it, not signing up.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Also can anyone explain the EG curse because I only know the LoL scene and not the other games



I also don't follow em this is just what I read on r/leagueoflegends yesterday:
basically, EG has serious money. So people who join with EG have tended to be like yeay money and become lazy and never be as good as they were before they got picked up by EG. 
that's the EG curse (though it is of course a bit of an injoke and not always true, but people will joke about it after just one lost game, that kinda stuff )


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2013)

I also do a bit of top and support-tanking every now and then, but ADC is likely the only role you've never seen me do since I intentionally avoid it.

Looks like I'll have to deal with Vae telling me how I'm an awful Graves for the next several games after I buy him


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

Phreak?

This morning just got better.

And Joe Miller? I might get to see whts all the hype concerning his casting. If he is on Jatt and Deman's level, and isn't a complete bore, then I'll definitely enjoy the stream a lot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

All about finding the right AD that you have fun with.

For me, its Ashe - and I pretty much always carry hard on her. You can ask anyone here :33

Nothing like your damage dealer being your initiator. I got Legolas-level arrows, yo.

But eh, then again - not all ADs can be played in every game.

Ashe = Fuck Olaf


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> All about finding the right AD that you have fun with.
> 
> For me, its Ashe - and I pretty much always carry hard on her. You can ask anyone here :33
> 
> ...



Olaf:Whats a stacking slow and global aoe stun? 

Draognborns laying down the pain.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow. That last teamfight was excellent. DB have a pretty good adc in Hosan. His positioning was pretty neat, especially in that last engagement. He is also pretty ballzy.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Wait, Alternate lost yesterday? Nooooooo 


Fucking Giants/OceloteWorld. Fuck them. 

edit: and judging from this thread, Wolves won from Millennium today? fml, all the people I want to see win are losing 


though judging from 4n's post Shushei won so that's at least something, yeay


edit: oh that was only game 1



And yeah, HoSan is pretty good, he was already when he was with Shushei in Elohell together.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

i like wolves and millenium, so i hope both get through


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah
from what is left

-Wolves are already qualified. I like Svenskeren so I'm okay with that though I would rather have seen Millennium qualify first for the good of my heart and cuz I care more about them D:
-Dragonborns 
-Mouz cuz Youngbuck! And Kujaa I guess
-Fnatic ofc

And then from the last 4, I want Millennium. MYM would also be sorta acceptable, but pls Millennium
edit: oh no wait, I know literally no one on the current MYM roster, fuck em. Millennium fo' sho. Maybe aAa as alternative then if Millennium loses, cuz freddy and shlaya.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh, Shushei is playing Zed! Must see!

Zed, Draven, Lee Sin and Jarvan, super manly team for super manly players.
Oh and Taric for added fabulousness.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2013)

So why is it I never see Irelia anymore? 

She wasn't nerfed that hard eh.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> So why is it I never see Irelia anymore?
> 
> She wasn't nerfed that hard eh.



Not directly


but AS and Armor becoming more expensive while health and AD became less expensive was an indirect nerf to her
since she loves to build AS and Armor, and doesn't care much about AD
and health is a counter to her true damage


plus, all the pen changes and BC and stuff meant loads of other champs became stronger, making her relatively weaker


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

ugh


please DB

pls win 

I want both you and Millennium in the LCS, so you gotta win now!


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


aAa playing so much better

oh well

The only teams I really really really want to go through are Millennium and Fnatic
Would've liked to see Dragonborns go through but you can't have everything I guess


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

Bjergsen, fuck you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I was thinking of buying and learning a carry after my next buy.
> 
> Any recommendations? I was thinking either Draven, Caitlyn, or MF.



agree with wad on graves, but I think you'd like twitch because of his stealth


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2013)

Does fizz counter Jarvan mid lane? I just faced him and he stomped me. Every time i went for E-Q combo he just used his E and dodged the entire combo, which he returned with his own. I couldn't do shit. Either he dodged my E-Q combo or he dodged my Ulti (Even when i ambushed him he was quick enough).

I just checked that Fizz's profile, he is 1974 ELO...
Fuck off.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

gg    giants


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

Cronos said:


> gg    giants



gg AD Kennen. 

I hope Wukong doesn't get nerfed.


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

Aaand fnatic makes it through. 2-0'd MYM. 

Now I just hope Dragonborns or Millenium clinches the last spot.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2013)

So, I bought Elise and Syndra. Yet to play syndra in a real game but Elise is a good mid. Of course the idiot enemy team chased me to the turret and i just spiderform+disappear shit. Turrets finished the job.

Just went 6-1-6 as syndra. Good shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Does fizz counter Jarvan mid lane? I just faced him and he stomped me. Every time i went for E-Q combo he just used his E and dodged the entire combo, which he returned with his own. I couldn't do shit. Either he dodged my E-Q combo or he dodged my Ulti (Even when i ambushed him he was quick enough).
> 
> I just checked that Fizz's profile, he is 1974 ELO...
> Fuck off.



Nah. He doesn't counter  him at all, haha. The mistake you probably tried to make is trying to open up with the flag combo or even attempting it. You'd probably be better off just walking up to him and smacking him. Bait his abilities/pole and then combo. You can use flag/dragon strike independently too. Possibly even bait him into using his pole and unless he has blue the CD on your combo will come up before his pole early on.



Original Sin said:


> So, I bought Elise and Syndra. Yet to play syndra in a real game but Elise is a good mid. Of course the idiot enemy team chased me to the turret and i just spiderform+disappear shit. Turrets finished the job.



Elise is a much much MUCH better top than mid


----------



## Sajin (Jan 26, 2013)

Akali is fucking op, carried wad yesterday without even trying with ad runes  and masteries


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

eh, if akali was truly op, you'd see her played in more than 1% of all tournament matches. 

as it stands in normals and in solo queue, she's pretty strong. Needs a solid team comp to back her up though.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Elise is a much much MUCH better top than mid


 Idk, maybe it's because i faced a nidalee with her op spears.



Sajin said:


> Akali is fucking op, carried wad yesterday without even trying with ad runes  and masteries



The other team must have been shit. Akali is good but being squishy is a prob and mean while tanks are a bit hard to kill.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Idk, maybe it's because i faced a nidalee with her op spears.
> 
> 
> 
> The other team must have been shit. Akali is good but being squishy is a prob and mean while tanks are a bit hard to kill.



being squishy isn't a problem when you're invisible 


also fuck tanks, just burst carries and then peace out


----------



## Sajin (Jan 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> eh, if akali was truly op, you'd see her played in more than 1% of all tournament matches.
> 
> as it stands in normals and in solo queue, she's pretty strong. Needs a solid team comp to back her up though.



I don't know about tournament play, but solo queue she is just plain broken.

And tanks really aren't hard to kill once you got a couple early kills


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

s3 akali build. 

revolver? sure why not. 

what next? hmm tough. Rush Gunblade or branch into a sheen or straight up deathcap or dfg?

NAH FUCK THAT. I GOT THIS. 

*BUYS WARMOGS*


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> being squishy isn't a problem when you're invisible
> 
> 
> also fuck tanks, just burst carries and then peace out



The problem there is when you fight a syndra or a brand and they use their aoe abilities in your circle.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I don't know about tournament play, but solo queue she is just plain broken.
> 
> And tanks really aren't hard to kill once you got a couple early kills



She's far from broken, just a pub stomper really.

People are just very ignorant on how to beat her. I mean most of the times just buying a ward can be enough to beat her. Much less characters who reveal her or characters with huge amount of AOE.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't watch any games except for millenium which was a total wreck by them  Which games were pretty good to watch? 

I lol when someone buys an oracle against Akali and Akali would sit in the shroud as she gets pelted by them. Also Fizz is a slippery character, I never had that matchup before but I'm guessing it'll go either way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

akali is OP as fuck


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> akali is OP as fuck



Not OP, just better than Katarina


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

report akali


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> akali is OP as fuck



Not even. She's good in normal games/solo queue at low elo because she gets fed in lane.

In higher elo, she never gets fed in lane, and the roams aren't nearly as successful.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 26, 2013)

I had a 45 min long ranked game.
I played cait and had ~~ 400 cs
We almost had it but then we lost it , then I checked stats. Master Yi (mid) had 15 deaths .
GG , cant carry trash


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

you suck 

I played Cait and went 9/0/8 and ended the game in 24 minutes 

and it was 4v5 for like 6 of those 24 minutes as well!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

one day ill stop trolling/half-assing

maybe when i break 2k wins

or maybe when i start playing ranked again

MY FRAGILE PERSONALITY MIGHT NOT TAKE IT THO


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> you suck
> 
> I played Cait and went 9/0/8 and ended the game in 24 minutes
> 
> and it was 4v5 for like 6 of those 24 minutes as well!



but you gotta admit, i played beautifully


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 26, 2013)

Didi said:


> you suck
> 
> I played Cait and went 9/0/8 and ended the game in 24 minutes
> 
> and it was 4v5 for like 6 of those 24 minutes as well!



that doesnt really speak for the skill of the enemy ...


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2013)

+425 IP in one match holy jeebus balls.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> that doesnt really speak for the skill of the enemy ...



fuck you


that was all me and cronos being bullies in lane and then knowing how to abuse our advantage


Don't be that person that always blames the people who die instead of the people who kill
There's this thing, it's called outplaying the enemy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

ty for freeing me of my kayle skin curse


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2013)

I'M A BIG BULLY

FEEL MY POWER CHORD


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

This guy I met on LoL.

He's around 27, he earns between 200-400k a year, has a nice house, car, good at singing.
Has traveled the world by the time he was 23, is good at every game I've seen him play.
Is great at web design.

Fucking jealous


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> This guy I met on LoL.
> 
> He's around 27, he earns between 200-400k a year, has a nice house, car, good at singing.
> Has traveled the world by the time he was 23, is good at every game I've seen him play.
> ...



Believes everything he hears on the internet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

everyone has their faults

everyone


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> everyone has their faults
> 
> everyone



Optimistic outlook on life?

Probs not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

optimism means expecting good things

when someone has expectations it invariably leads to disappointment


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> optimism means expecting good things
> 
> when someone has expectations it invariably leads to disappointment



that's the spirit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

Just bought like, all of the Warring Kingdom skins and new Garen skin on PBE.

And the new Panda Aninie skin as well.

Time to try that shit out.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Believes everything he hears on the internet.



Except I've seen pictures with proof of all that has been said.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Optimistic outlook on life?
> 
> Probs not.



Thinking not everyone has faults is dumb.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2013)

People tryharding on the PBE server 

That Xin and Jarvan skin is sooooo <3

When you play on the PBE, do you report the bugs somewhere from the in-game client or on the forums?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2013)

Should I get Kat, or go straight for Elise?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

Elise plise


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2013)

Elise is better than kat?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2013)

Bought Kat.

Yo fucking Lo.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2013)

Took me all day to get that fucking IP.

I hope I don't regret this shit.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 26, 2013)

Ask for advice, do the opposite.

Stay classy LoL thread


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Took me all day to get that fucking IP.
> 
> I hope I don't regret this shit.



what


but Kat is only like 3150 iirc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

i wanted him to choose kat anyways lol

people are so easy to manipulate tbh


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2013)

*KEIKAKU DOORI*​


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2013)

Kat needs skill and speed to play.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Elise is better than kat?



The only ways kat does any good is killing dying enemies early game and then going up from there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Kat needs skill and speed to play.



True.

Though, I'd argue that Elise is actually harder. The champions with more than four abilities tend to be.


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2013)

6,253 IP.

Why I gotta wait?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2013)

Played with 2 high elo friends.

Random, 2.1k

The Tyrant, 1.9

''I hate mirror match ups cause I'm mediocre at this game''

The Tyrant: ''Mediocre? When I cross over your name and Randoms, I can't tell who's playing because of skill difference''

Oh stop it, you


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbIx0dGY7B0[/YOUTUBE]
Never gets old


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 26, 2013)

also on an unrelated note

if u ever want to fight riven as swain's counter top, do the following:

-don't run armor runes
-cloth x 5 MANA POT
-get ganked to give her the advantage

then she'll be too scared to trade with u and u win the game while lagged out

np


----------



## Chausie (Jan 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> also on an unrelated note
> 
> if u ever want to fight riven as swain's counter top, do the following:
> 
> ...



With you lagging out and me AFK farming jungle, it was basically 3v5.

I was very surprised they surrendered.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 26, 2013)

Those guys coudn't even figure out WAD was afk so we pushed them around 4v5 for like 10 minutes


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Man, people took too long to respond so I bought her.

How does a team not know when someone is afk


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

My fucking computer derped and I had to restart, now I can't get back in the server


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Position in queue: over 20000.

Riot what the fuck.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

it makes me want to cry


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm at 19k now and rapidly dropping. Approx 10 minutes.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh shit, I just realized you changed the avatar from gay superman underwear to aizen with a superman shirt. Even fuckin gayer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2013)

What the fuck....


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

OS's Jelly Hatred continues to grow ever stronger.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2013)

You guys play NA, is it?

Queue was like that for me a few days ago, was apparently some connectivity issues on Riots part, so may be the same now.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> What the fuck....


EU server used to be like that every week last year.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

I never read EU servers having these issues.

Clearly a plot being undertaken by your European counterparts.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2013)

Not anymore, but before it was atrocious.

Because back then Riot didn't have enough time or resources to adequately maintain the EU servers.

That's why they had the split. EUW - EUE.

But even after that split, it solved nothing, because it would often have server issues afterwards.

It was just a case of Riot not anticipating the popularity of LoL in Europe, or maybe at that point, they didn't have the money/resources to attain bigger servers to accomodate an offshore population.

It's fine now though. But I haven't played EU for about a year though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

>EU servers

>Not having issues

Pretty sure there is a lot of contempt for NA because any time your precious servers go down without warning or planning for a minute you're showered with compensation RP, meanwhile we have constant stability problems and unannounced maintenance and we've never once gotten anything good out of it.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Won my first game with Riven 8/8/7. I was 6/2, but got focused like fuck and Cho silenced me at every opportunity, but it always led to our team coming out on top cuz I'd just R and then Q spam away before dying.

I was laned against Kat, and fucking owned her after lvl 6, cuz everytime she would press R I'd interrupt it with my W, pop my R, and then proceed to tear her a new one. Shit was cash 

Riven's easily become my favorite top.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Riven OP as fuck.

Wait.

Weren't you fucking railing on the champ once when you were losing lane to her on your Rengar?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

i have no ip. i want to buy stuff


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

I do not recall that, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I do not recall that, WAD.



I dunno if you're being tongue-in-cheek or serious, but it definitely happened


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

As serious as cancer. Riven's been on my list for some time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey man, ain't nothing wrong bout "if you can't beat em...PLAY 'EM! YEP!" -- Sajin.

Embrace teh OP. If you really wanna tryhard.


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

35 second cd increase on her lvl 1 ult plus cutting her base hp regen in half hurt her a lot though.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

In the words of Sajin:

"Riven OP as fuck, but since you main an underpowered champion, it's okay for you to buy an OP one"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> 35 second cd increase on her lvl 1 ult plus cutting her base hp regen in half hurt her a lot though.



I didn't think it would be as annoying as it is, but dam that extra wait really hurts my game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Basically...the tiers go like this.

Akali >>> Riven >> Shen

Whereas Akali and Riven and Shen are #1 and #2 and #3 OP. Yep.

After the nerfs, it's only like.

Akali >>>> Riven > Shen.

So basically, not much of a difference. Riven still OP. 

Akali still OP as FUCK.



(This message paid for by the 'Get Sajin to Platinum Committee')​


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

wtf Akali has been my fav champ for years now and since s1 ive never seen so many people call he op


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

im on a losinh streak with Shen. I just cant carry with him recently. 

Definitely better suited to premades and not solo queue.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> im on a losinh streak with Shen. I just cant carry with him recently.
> 
> Definitely better suited to premades and not solo queue.



I don't even ban him anymore

Usually for me its

Blitzcrank > Amumu > Cho'Gath

Occasional Malphite here and there.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

OY 

STOP BANNING MY MALPHITE


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

ROCKS ARE STUPID

WHO NEEDS'EM


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

4N claims to main Irelia (Scissors).

Get it?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> 4N claims to main Irelia (Scissors).
> 
> Get it?



I don't main her anymore but she is pretty much one of the champs I'm best with(or at least/most very confident in playing). I learned top lane with her and spammed a ton of games with her. 

I got bored with her afterwards though. Haven't played her too much since early December though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

She is a bitch

How hard do you have to dominate her only for her to come back at level 8-9?

Her Ulti and E are a bitch, why do they have to do magical damage. 2 sec. Stun so she can't lose. Heal that does Magical damage. True damage. CC reduction.

How do you make a champion with such a bad design?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She is a bitch
> 
> How hard do you have to dominate her only for her to come back at level 8-9?
> 
> ...



take that back

TAKE IT BACK, GOGETA! 

Darius scum players have no right to argue on champion designed 

Irelia <3 Can't keep mah gurl down, no matter how much times Riot indirectly nerfs her. Haters gonna hate but she'll pretty much always be viable.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Build Warmogs and rape with true damage.

Irelia in a nutshell.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

4N said:


> take that back
> 
> TAKE IT BACK, GOGETA!
> 
> ...



She can easily 100-0 Darius at level 9 unless he has built heavy armor and HP. Darius has no sustain and no mobility.

Hmm, built in sustain, mobility AND true damage.
HMM. The main problem i have is that her E and R deal magical damage instead of true damage. If she doesn't kill me with her full combo she brings me to a point where i have to go back.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Build Warmogs and rape with true damage.
> 
> Irelia in a nutshell.



u ever been dominated by a bitch? 



Gogeta said:


> She can easily 100-0 Darius at level 9 unless he has built heavy armor and HP. Darius has no sustain and no mobility.
> 
> Hmm, built in sustain, mobility AND true damage.
> HMM. The main problem i have is that her E and R deal magical damage instead of true damage. If she doesn't kill me with her full combo she brings me to a point where i have to go back.



Yeah. truth be told, Irelia, granted she farms well enough and chooses her engagements, can win a lot of match ups at post lvl 6. I actually wasn't aware of this until some time back where we talked about this about a month ago and I tried this for myself, while paying attention to the levels.

Shit worked. :sanji


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

4N said:


> Yeah. truth be told, Irelia, granted she farms well enough and chooses her engagements, can win a lot of match ups at post lvl 6. I actually wasn't aware of this until some time back where we talked about this about a month ago and I tried this for myself, while paying attention to the levels.
> 
> Shit worked. :sanji



Her Ulti CD has a VERY short CD, which is why by the time you come back in lane you can use it again. They should nerf that like they did to Riven. I don't mind it being on Low CD later on in the game, AKA as it is right now.

Although, i just checked and that Irelia was 1760 ELO.

Why the fuck am i being paired with 1700+ ELO people all the time. I win some of those but come on. It's bullshit, i am 1200 ELO.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She can easily 100-0 Darius at level 9 unless he has built heavy armor and HP. Darius has no sustain and no mobility.
> 
> Hmm, built in sustain, mobility AND true damage.
> HMM. The main problem i have is that her E and R deal magical damage instead of true damage. If she doesn't kill me with her full combo she brings me to a point where i have to go back.



But Darius can wreck her pretty easily pre-9 



Gogeta said:


> Her Ulti CD has a VERY short CD, which is why by the time you come back in lane you can use it again. They should nerf that like they did to Riven. I don't mind it being on Low CD later on in the game, AKA as it is right now.
> 
> Although, i just checked and that Irelia was 1760 ELO.
> 
> Why the fuck am i being paired with 1700+ ELO people all the time. I win some of those but come on. It's bullshit, i am 1200 ELO.



Though yeah, her ultimate is kind of a bitch. That's the one way you can lose @ Level 6, if she you fight among the creep waves and she heals like mad, better ignite instantly. But if you stand outside of it you should dunk pretty easily.

I don't think I need to tell you how to play Darius so I won't patronize further


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> >EU servers
> 
> >Not having issues
> 
> Pretty sure there is a lot of contempt for NA because any time your precious servers go down without warning or planning for a minute you're showered with compensation RP, meanwhile we have constant stability problems and unannounced maintenance and we've never once gotten anything good out of it.



motherfucking this


Riot is so much nicer to NA in general
More responsive on the NA forums 
always bawwwbooboo when their server goes down


and to EU 'deal with it bitches'


But I'd like to think that that's why EU players are better, because they were shaped by hardships, not softened by protection


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Her Ulti CD has a VERY short CD, which is why by the time you come back in lane you can use it again. They should nerf that like they did to Riven. I don't mind it being on Low CD later on in the game, AKA as it is right now.
> 
> Although, i just checked and that Irelia was 1760 ELO.
> 
> Why the fuck am i being paired with 1700+ ELO people all the time. I win some of those but come on. It's bullshit, i am 1200 ELO.



Her Ulti doesn't do alot of damage like Riven's ulti though it shaves off pretty well irregardless. Considering Irelia's current state and how she is farm/item dependent and how Riot keeps making it harder for her through the price changes for items that she would benefit from the most, I would say she is in a good place right now. 

And be happy you get to play against such players. It probably means you have a decent matchmaking rating.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> True, but i am saying that even if i dominate her she can still dominate me at level 9.
> 
> I got killed 3 times as Irelia once before level 8-9, and then i just killed him easily. So cheap.
> 
> The rule for top laners is that if you are stomping, you build damage. Even if you stomp Irelia, you can't simply just build damage. If you don't get at least Giants belt or 1-2 Doran blades + Phage you are getting your shit wrecked.



tbh i dont see u losing with an advantage

and vs. irelia id go dirty on her

ninja tabi and sunfire cape

what now 

also curious about j4 replays, i want to see how u do with him in lane, ive played mid j4 more than top j4 (probably like... 2>1), since i mostly jungle with him and i am kind of an animal with him in there, but im curious nonetheless

though his severe mana problems makes him a rough champion to lane from level 4-5 on when u start to lose ur extreme early game strength


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> tbh i dont see u losing with an advantage
> 
> and vs. irelia id go dirty on her
> 
> ...



I didn't take Sunfire which i believe was my greatest issue. I did make sort of a comeback and had like a 7-10-15 score. Although we lost, i was able to kill her almost comfortably after BC > Warmog > LW. Even if my damage wasn't enough to burst her down, i sure as hell bursted down that Syndra and MF. 

Actually his mana is fine, and i discussed it with my mentor which i mentioned before (who mains Jarvan and is 2K ELO) that the reason people think that is because of his W. It does way too little for it's mana cost early game. Ever since  i stopped taking it i have enough mana. You might run out of mana after a kill (Having spent Q 3-4 times and E+Q), but with flask it's np.

Ill get the replays ASAP - but how the fuck do i upload them here.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Jungle Riven. Not sure if I should attempt.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Do it Santi.

All your dreams will come true.

And what do you guys think of Xin Zhao as a champ? I want to get him but only for that Warring Kingdom skin.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Jungle Riven. Not sure if I should attempt.



It can work but like with Jax, Darius etc. you need to get early success. If you do, you will snowball hard and win the game. If you get counterjungled and such, it'll be hard for you to come back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I didn't take Sunfire which i believe was my greatest issue. I did make sort of a comeback and had like a 7-10-15 score. Although we lost, i was able to kill her almost comfortably after BC > Warmog > LW. Even if my damage wasn't enough to burst her down, i sure as hell bursted down that Syndra and MF.
> 
> Actually his mana is fine, and i discussed it with my mentor which i mentioned before (who mains Jarvan and is 2K ELO) that the reason people think that is because of his W. It does way too little for it's mana cost early game. Ever since  i stopped taking it i have enough mana. You might run out of mana after a kill (Having spent Q 3-4 times and E+Q), but with flask it's np.
> 
> Ill get the replays ASAP - but how the fuck do i upload them here.



good point @ flask and yea i guess his shield is a mana sync but its nice for those lvl 3-4 trades



Sant? said:


> Jungle Riven. Not sure if I should attempt.



do it

life is about experimentation

n'est pas?

(possibly lost credibility using a french expression)



4N said:


> Do it Santi.
> 
> All your dreams will come true.
> 
> And what do you guys think of Xin Zhao as a champ? I want to get him but only for that Warring Kingdom skin.



xin zhao is very good

underrated by solo q good



Gogeta said:


> It can work but like with Jax, Darius etc. you need to get early success. If you do, you will snowball hard and win the game. If you get counterjungled and such, it'll be hard for you to come back.



basically this

its called a poor man's lee sin for that reason


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

I like jungle Riven


but I'm good enough with Riven to always snowball when I do it

ganking with her is sooooooooooooo easy (dat mobility, dat damage, and 2 cc's)


and her clear is pretty darn fast as well because she has both amazing aoe in her abilities and good singletarget cuz of her passive


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

i am peke and what is this


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

mouz vs DB is pretty close so far


this is the first match of the day right?


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

Not that I care who wins this cuz Millennium needs to go through dammit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

it feels good

when u rooted for the underdogs

the underwolves

and they won

COPENHAGEN WOLVES

AWROOOOOOO

fuck you bjergsen


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

but WAD

why are you repeating that

Wolves are cool, I liked them to go through anyway

But Millennium also needs to make it




also as soon as I made that post DB started winning like crazy lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

idk its funny for some reason


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah i liked wolves from the begining

also i want millenium to make it


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

rly.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> rly.



legit, one of the reasons i love this game


also joe miller and this guy totally fucking hate each other 

they were taking jabs at each other yesterday too, oh god


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

what am i looking at

gold-ranked 37/8 w/l trynd?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

ap trynd too


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

with ignite and cleanse


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

makes sense tbh

trynd really needs cleanse, and not very dependant on flash since spinning is legit

and ap trynd is actually just as good as ad trynd lol

people dont know it was actually sleeper OP until riot gutted it like almost a year ago


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

but yeah

gg wave clear

gg easy harass

gg ridiculous sustain

gg decent base damage/crits n shit


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

wow mouz so bad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

I fucking love Hosan.

Take my money DB, take my money.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

well this bo3 is over, NEXT


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

ugh do i hate incompetent junglers on my team and very competent junglers on the enemy team.

I get camped and dived top all the time. I was against Tryndamere which was easy even when he got like 3 kills but damn Eve mid and Lee jungle were always there. I am about to kill Trynd, they are there. I told my Kha Zix which barely ever ganked just farmed like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to come here and help me out cause they are camping me he went "who care"

How do i upload the replays WAD. YOU MUST KNOW.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

this is the reason you need to be able to surrender before 20 minutes


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Just happened to me, Kyo.

Got ganked four times by babysitter nocturne, before Amumu decided to come top once. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did nothing but farm for the first 9 minutes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> rly.



>EUNE

1500 elo on there is like 800 elo on other servers though


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Kha'Zix dive into enemy fountain to get a kill? Stupid thign to do, right?

Nope. Leap in that shit, get the kill and leap the fck out. Lee Sin follows you because you are super low? No problem! Q>W>Double Kill!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm the best, I never die!

Yeah, Riot, when dat Olaf nerf gonna come?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Just happened to me, Kyo.
> 
> Got ganked four times by babysitter nocturne, before Amumu decided to come top once. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did nothing but farm for the first 9 minutes.



That's not a problem. This Lee came 6-7 times and Eve coming 4 times. 
No.Fucking.Way.

They even pushed to my 2nd turret and Lee was still camping me but my team, especially my jungler gave no fucks.

Ryze didn't say ss or mia ONCE.


I am mad cause i feel ashamed i lost to Tryndamere :/


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUZGeeWfDlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Scarra and dat baby face of his.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emyjQbdWM0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

chaox and hotshot are the funniest people to look at, ever


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

>chaox and hotshot

now you're forcing me to post this, cronos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imH6Ldj09Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2013)

This Darth guy, had to carry him in two games


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_Rnd5pnr4Q[/YOUTUBE]

OH MY GOD


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

watching krepo's stream.

iron locket, ninja tabi, dorans shield and philo stone and warmogs.

all he has.

he is playing as thresh. he has baron buff.

only support, right? can't do shit except support stuff, right?

wrong.

freaking destroyed an ashe 1v1.

0_0

i wanna play with this champ before he gets nerfed.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5ebq-F_3LU[/YOUTUBE]

this is too good


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

last one cuz lol spam

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LChcilrirHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> ugh do i hate incompetent junglers on my team and very competent junglers on the enemy team.
> 
> I get camped and dived top all the time. I was against Tryndamere which was easy even when he got like 3 kills but damn Eve mid and Lee jungle were always there. I am about to kill Trynd, they are there. I told my Kha Zix which barely ever ganked just farmed like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to come here and help me out cause they are camping me he went "who care"
> 
> How do i upload the replays WAD. YOU MUST KNOW.



I DONT



Didi said:


> >EUNE
> 
> 1500 elo on there is like 800 elo on other servers though



nah

214 or something like that

its like dog years 



Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_Rnd5pnr4Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OH MY GOD



hahahhahaa

i fucking lost my shit at "SOFA TAUNT OP"



Cronos said:


> last one cuz lol spam
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LChcilrirHw[/YOUTUBE]



dem slippers 

#swag


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

millenium got outpicked


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

I got the replays.

Like 5* of em there.

I had 2 others as well but i did very bad in those.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2013)

PissshotGG in Korea lol


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

rly ? tell me more


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Welp, 4 losses in a row. 2 out of my last 10 matches won. Time to call it a night -_-


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2013)

12/0/15 Mejia kassadin

Feels good


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She is a bitch
> 
> How hard do you have to dominate her only for her to come back at level 8-9?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She is a bitch
> 
> How hard do you have to dominate her only for her to come back at level 8-9?
> 
> ...



​


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

I was thinking of buying Vayne, but now irelia seems promising too.

Also, Akali doesn't have a bad design. She just has a bad artist Look at my sig friend


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Akali could've been much sexier 

Crimson Akali does her justice though



But of course, Dat Katarina doe


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

dat     puss


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

I feel like I changed my Kat set too early 

Zilean's da bomb tho.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

zilean is a pimp


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

I hate playing against Zilean.

A Zilean denied my first penta with his fucking ult.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

You should have put this in your set


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

I was goiing to use that as a sig but couldn't find an ava to match it in quality


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol king model viewer


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol king model viewer



you     perv


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You should have put this in your set



What a stupid outfit. Her tits will fall out if she so much as walks anywhere, and will cause her a lot of pain.

I'm all for sexy outfits, but that's just silly.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

How exactly would walking with you're breasts out cause you pain Chausie?

I've never understood what girls meant when they say that.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> I was goiing to use that as a sig but couldn't find an ava to match it in quality



Use the same face?


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the artist page


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How exactly would walking with you're breasts out cause you pain Chausie?
> 
> I've never understood what girls meant when they say that.



boobs need support bro


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2013)

PBE is like 800 elo I swear.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You should have put this in your set



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pOxd61Dayw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Use the same face?



Using the same stock for your avatar and sig is pigdisgusting


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

Didi said:


> Using the same stock for your avatar and sig is pigdisgusting



Does this look disgusting to you?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Does this look disgusting to you?



Delicious.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Does this look disgusting to you?



hmmm bacon


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

DID SOMEONE SAY BACON


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

CRONOS LEAVE MY BACON ALONE

YOU TOO DIDI

YOU CAN'T HAVE ANY OF IT


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

League of Legends Logic:

>Sejauni rides on a Giant pig in an arctic tundra.
>But all she's wearing is a bra, helmet, and some skimpy pants.
>Doesn't get Pneumonia.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> League of Legends Logic:
> 
> >Sejauni rides on a Giant pig in an arctic tundra.
> >But all she's wearing is a bra, helmet, and some skimpy pants.
> >Doesn't get Pneumonia.



>tryndamere
>ashe

Clearly the leaders of the various tribes of Freljord are somehow resilient to the cold


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How exactly would walking with you're breasts out cause you pain Chausie?
> 
> I've never understood what girls meant when they say that.



Painful walking/running with no bra on(At larger sizes at least) is painful as they tend to bounce, which puts strain on them and your chest, resulting in pain. Going up and down stairs with no tit support can hurt some too, me including 

Imagine you had two lumps of flesh on your chest(Yes, hurrhurr, 'id just look in the mirror and touch them all day') that were very sensitive, more so on some weeks than others, then imagine how they would move in day to day activity  as your body moves. Then they'd get in the way of shit all the time. and imagine having to fight with no support on them, or with them pushed up your chin ready to pop out like in the pic

I look at that pic and just think it's gonna be painful - though I don't think the artist is good at drawing breasts anyway, those ones in that pic look fake.

I mean, I love tits. I'm all for sexy outfits on my LoL girls, but I can't help but look at some things a bit more realistically. And that just ruins the picture for me.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

you can't handle my bacon


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

that's what i said chausie, stop explaining to virgins how boobs work


----------



## Bioness (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2013)

draven buff the best buff


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Katarina wrecks mang.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Painful walking/running with no bra on(At larger sizes at least) is painful as they tend to bounce, which puts strain on them and your chest, resulting in pain. Going up and down stairs with no tit support can hurt some too, me including
> 
> Imagine you had two lumps of flesh on your chest(Yes, hurrhurr, 'id just look in the mirror and touch them all day') that were very sensitive, more so on some weeks than others, then imagine how they would move in day to day activity  as your body moves. Then they'd get in the way of shit all the time. and imagine having to fight with no support on them, or with them pushed up your chin ready to pop out like in the pic
> 
> ...



Who's to say she didn't get some Noxian plastic surgery?


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> This Darth guy, had to carry him in two games



You missed out bro. Me and Sephiroth played a bunch of games with this Diamond guy who supported me this one game and randomly added me afterwards. We won like 6 games in a row. 

Then me and Pred played a few ranked and went 2-1. That loss really irked me though as at one point I was 10/4 with Maokai.


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

Also won a game with Muramana Iceborn Gauntlet bot lane Cassiopeia. 

That shit was hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> Also won a game with Muramana Iceborn Gauntlet bot lane Cassiopeia.
> 
> That shit was hilarious as fuck.



your normal elo must be very high


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

Cronos said:


> your normal elo must be very high



It's higher than my actual elo for sure.  It was a 5v5 premade tho so my solo queue elo probably didn't really get taken into account. Rest of my team was 1500-1800 elo players so I'd imagine our opponents were of a similar skill level. 

Cass/Soraka vs Draven/Lulu. Just pushed lane all day and out traded hard. Plus Soraka infinite sustain and mana with Cass is hilariously epic.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

My normal elo needs to get lower to the point where I can carry, because no one is ever carrying my team, whereas the enemy team is ALWAYS getting carried by someone 

Pls carry me, I just want to win.... I should have twice the IP I do right now, and a losing streak which decides to show up on Double IP weekend is not okay.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2013)

i always carry games im solo in


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2013)

I went 12 wins 3 losses today. 

Not too shabby.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe I should just stop playing a champ I'm still learning for the rest of today, especially since I'm not doing so hot in lane.

Back to Rengar I go.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i always carry games im solo in



how are you not lvl 30 yet?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2013)

i take my time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

carrying games

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

sometimes people just dont WANT to be carried

its true bro its a thing


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

i feel the day when i carry WAD and Darth on my back is nigh.

freakin' Kayle man. it was brought to my attention that Kayle was a very good champ back in December under the direction of a teacher from Summoner's School and I actually did pretty well with her. Played 20 games, won 14 of them. But then I dropped her to pick up someone else. Used to go triforce build on her 

Then a couple weeks ago, I read the interview with some asian dude who plays for Najin Sword using her as AP and I was like "wat? isn't she better ad?" But it piqued my curiosity so I finally decided to use her again a couple days ago and I was not disappointed. WAD told me how to build her as AP which in turn made me understand her abilities a lot more.

Malady works on her especially like a charm. Syncs pretty damn well with her passive.

I definitely need to learn how to itemize better. I would have never thought about building Kayle that particular way on my own. 

AP Kayle is the way to go.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Played Rengar and won immediately.

I think the problem was incompetent fucking Junglers, I can never rely on solo queue Junglers other than myself.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

been thinking of picking up rengar randomly myself, and running ghost on him with teh boots to reduce boots CD

warmogs/sunfire slash randuins/black cleaver/sword of the divine/maw slash aegis/merc or ninja tabi if u gotta go defensive but CDR boots are fucking legit


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

4N said:


> i feel the day when i carry WAD and Darth on my back is nigh.
> 
> freakin' Kayle man. it was brought to my attention that Kayle was a very good champ back in December under the direction of a teacher from Summoner's School and I actually did pretty well with her. Played 20 games, won 14 of them. But then I dropped her to pick up someone else. Used to go triforce build on her
> 
> ...



The tips and items section says to build her with hybrid items like Malady 

only lost 3 games with Kat so far, and 2 of those were my first two games with her.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The tips and items section says to build her with hybrid items like Malady
> 
> only lost 3 games with Kat so far, and 2 of those were my first two games with her.



>fck guides. its all real men, real experience.



And Malady hybrid wut? That item is specifically suited moreso for AP. Hence why it would work better on champs like Kayle or Teemo.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new jungler. I'm torn between Zed, Kah'zix, Riven, and Trundle. Opinions?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm no expert or even decent jungler but if you want a jungler that can carry, your best shot of those 4 is probably Riven and Kha'Zix.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

definitely zed


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll have them all soon enough (I only have about 6 real junglers left to buy); so I'm just looking for the one that's the most fun and not really how hard they can carry.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Jungled my first game with Riven and went 3/6/9.

I did pretty well, was highly aggresive, and constantly pressured lanes, we definitely won the laning phase.

But then Yorick went Rambo 24/7 and was always out of position, fed constantly and yeah... You know how the rest of this story ends.

Another loss on Double IP weekend, only winning matches at a 2:8 ratio.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2013)

4N said:


> i feel the day when i carry WAD and Darth on my back is nigh.
> 
> freakin' Kayle man. it was brought to my attention that Kayle was a very good champ back in December under the direction of a teacher from Summoner's School and I actually did pretty well with her. Played 20 games, won 14 of them. But then I dropped her to pick up someone else. Used to go triforce build on her
> 
> ...



the false hope is oozing


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

Where the fuck have you pussies gone? Haven't played a game with any of you in 2 damn weeks.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

Well playing Yorick is less fun then watching paint dry, so you can't blame him for spicing things up.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

I should have roughly 5k IP right now and I only have 2.6k, I don't want spice, I want fucking Victories.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

If you want victories jungle Amumu. No one has a single clue how to deal with the guy.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> If you want victories jungle Amumu. No one has a single clue how to deal with the guy.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGz60wDqtco[/YOUTUBE]


O rly?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Where the fuck have you pussies gone? Haven't played a game with any of you in 2 damn weeks.



i been around, have played maybe 3 or 4 times in 2 weeks

u break 4n's heart or sumpin?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> the false hope is oozing



WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY

WHY DON'T YOU 1V1 ME LIKE A MAN




*Spoiler*: __ 



gets me everytime when players get mad and propose that challenge in the after game chat




Santi, we played last week. 

Gotta admit though, we haven't played together too much in a while.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

>Last week

You tryna get slapped?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >Last week
> 
> You tryna get slapped?



Hey, you said we didn't play in 2 weeks.

I was just reminding you.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGz60wDqtco[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> O rly?



People are too afraid to counter jungle these days.


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2013)

I just fucked up Nautilus at his red, and then fucked up the half hp Zed who tried to save him.

First Blood + Double Kill Riven = g fucking g.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

Unfortunately Nautilus is a complete joke right now. It's a pity because he used to be the king of tanky support junglers.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

I can understand why they nerfed Nautilus so hard though

His kit is just typical Xypherous-design; inherently broken

When you buff Nautilus to a usable level he'll be OP again because of how ridiculously strong his kit is


----------



## Sajin (Jan 27, 2013)

Sword of the Divine Mundo is fucking op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 27, 2013)

tbh i think he can work very well still so long as no one coutnerjungles him early game

if he gets to full clear his jungle uninterrupted then i see 0 reason why he can't be viable


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

So, if you wanna be thresh, remember to be the play maker and physical supporter. There was a team fight, and i went in asap. Our jax was almost dead. So I used my e real quick to drive away xin and then used mah lantern for the insurance armor for jax, used my r to slow and more assurance. Then enemy ashe was coming in and i q'd that bitch so my team can take advantage. Then udyr trying to get a kill and we just take turns raping and it helps that i have a ranged auto. And you know what? I think I only lost 200 hp

2 Warmogs
1 Giant belt to be built into a sunfire cape
1 zeal
and 1 Runic

I continued to tank the nexus turrets and won the game


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> tbh i think he can work very well still so long as no one coutnerjungles him early game
> 
> if he gets to full clear his jungle uninterrupted then i see 0 reason why he can't be viable



yah

because of what I said


his kit is fucking OP

So if he does get the dosh

He can start fucking shit up


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2013)

Didi said:


> I can understand why they nerfed Nautilus so hard though
> 
> His kit is just typical Xypherous-design; inherently broken
> 
> When you buff Nautilus to a usable level he'll be OP again because of how ridiculously strong his kit is


I didn't feel that way about him in S2, because he had the flaw of having very slow movement speed. So either you build boots 5 to make-up for it and sacrifice tenacity, or you get tenacity and hope you don't need to gank a lot or counter gank from far away.

In S3, you can simply build boots 5 as well as the tenacity variant of spirit stone, so he would indeed be OP if they buffed his early game.



WAD said:


> tbh i think he can work very well still so long as no one coutnerjungles him early game
> 
> if he gets to full clear his jungle uninterrupted then i see 0 reason why he can't be viable



It's not like he's worthless, but right now he has a really tough time in the laning phase. Not only that but in the current meta, the only 2 tanky support junglers worth a damn anyways is Amumu and Maokai, because their R abilities  enable melee carries. While I love Nautilus' ult, it doesn't help guys like Jax and Riven too much.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2013)

I've always wondered how Naut is so tanky. In S2, i faced a Naut with Thornmail (And GP 10 Items, god bless HoG), and the fucker was tanky as fuck. 4 of us were attacking him for 5-10 seconds before he went down.

Same happened with Warmogs Naut the other day i had on my team. He had a 4-2-10 scoreby the end of the laning phase and with just Warmogs was basically unkillable.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2013)

Pretty sure a while ago, maybe 1 thread ago, I said I used to use AP Kayle and I got ridiculed for it.

Also, I remember when Riot gave Kayle away for free people laughed at their gesture saying Kayle was such a shit champ.

1-2 years with no patches later, Kayle is suddenly OP as AD top, and now as AP mid.

This community.


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've always wondered how Naut is so tanky. In S2, i faced a Naut with Thornmail (And GP 10 Items, god bless HoG), and the fucker was tanky as fuck. 4 of us were attacking him for 5-10 seconds before he went down.
> 
> Same happened with Warmogs Naut the other day i had on my team. He had a 4-2-10 scoreby the end of the laning phase and with just Warmogs was basically unkillable.



He has a natural shield, also.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2013)

First day of work in 1? hours, haven't slept tonight.

GG I'm smart


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> First day of work in 1? hours, haven't slept tonight.
> 
> GG I'm smart



Walk in with a beer in hand. Guaranteed employee of the month


----------



## roninmedia (Jan 28, 2013)

Just played my first normal game with Sona. 

I went 6/1/17. 

I managed to defend Baron when I was the only one alive vs Kat/Lee Sin/Teemo because of my pink ward where I cleared out their mushrooms/wards earlier. 

Just flashed in, popped my ultimate and did a few Q's and autoattacks. Baron killed them, but I picked up a double kill and escaped Lee Sin by popping Reverie.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 28, 2013)

is galio + cassiopeia unstoppable or what?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

no               .


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 28, 2013)

yes       .


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2013)

Not as unstoppable as Galio + Cass + Katarina.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

not as unstoppable as galio + cass + katarina + leona


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

not as unstoppable as me


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2013)

Fiora is always so much fun.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> not as unstoppable as galio + cass + katarina + leona



Cause that combo is totally legit.

3 AP carries seems like a good idea.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've always wondered how Naut is so tanky.


He's wearing a heavy metal nautical suit. Doesn't get much tankier than that.


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2013)

the hell. 

I log into my account to find a shit ton of losses that came out of nowhere. 

wtf guys stop losing. 

And for some reason Lee Sin seems to have the HIGHEST kda but he's lost every game regardless. 

wtf can't win with lee apparently. 

wad you slippin


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 28, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Pretty sure a while ago, maybe 1 thread ago, I said I used to use AP Kayle and I got ridiculed for it.
> 
> Also, I remember when Riot gave Kayle away for free people laughed at their gesture saying Kayle was such a shit champ.
> 
> ...



That's like with Malphite. He used to be my main when people said he sucked and was just a walking ult, and even the ult wasn't that good. Then some asshole decided to do good with him in a tourney and overnight he was a permaban and the most OP character in the game, despite no buffs.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup.

Happens to a characters.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

> the hell.
> 
> I log into my account to find a shit ton of losses that came out of nowhere.
> 
> ...



I just looked at 4n's match history
You guys got fucked pretty hard


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

looks like it's up to cronos to carry this game


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

you know who is op?
Twitch.

Like seriously the outplays when they don't have a pink ward cannot be described. I can't tell you how many times I get someone low from expunge, walk into bush, invis into them and just ignite expunge again. Twitch does too much dmg and his range late game ensures you will put down a fucking beating before they gap close.

If you have peel like cho gath G FUCKING G


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

ye he op, dbl said so


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

unfortunately i have no idea when doublelift streams


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

he doesn't


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

:sanji

anyways lulu free this week? gg gonna spam lulu top and mid and if adrian plays with us im going lulu ad

lulu every lane


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> That's like with Malphite. He used to be my main when people said he sucked and was just a walking ult, and even the ult wasn't that good. Then some asshole decided to do good with him in a tourney and overnight he was a permaban and the most OP character in the game, despite no buffs.



>despite no buffs


...you do know that his ult was severely bugged (as in, unreliable, it would randomly fail) for a long time and that he got used in that tourney after that was finally fixed, right?

It's also because Jax at that time was really OP, so Malphite was stronger because of it because he was a hard counter to Jax


So yeah, his numbers didn't change, but he did get bugfixed, and your status in the game isn't just dependent on your own strength but also on others'.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

you tell'em didi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> the hell.
> 
> I log into my account to find a shit ton of losses that came out of nowhere.
> 
> ...



it cant be helped

you guys are heavier than a Mcdonald's FC


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

going from hon to lol was relatively easy
after not playing hon for ages, going to dota 2 is fucking impossible
yeah im not playing this shit unless i get a better computer
it's hard enough as it is


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2013)

HoN discussion?

Yeah it wont load for me. Tried some fix that helped other people, nope, nothing. Got like 1,5 GB amount of files needed to update DOTA 2, and my internet right now is 100kb/s.

So back to LoL. I get ahead early on (2 early ganks, 2 assists but i am 500+ gold ahead), i come to crying MF bot only for her to be fucking clueless. I need to gank through lane (this happened when i was lvl 4), she is last hitting instead of pushing. Then i come to 2nd bush, she is still pushing instead of letting them push. Then Cait face checks and i initiate only to see MF having totally gone back to the first bush, thus failing to catch up. While this happened the enemy top laner got 2 levels ahead.

Fuck me for answering to a cry for help so early. I should have got 2-3 kills lead instead.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

league of retards
nothing new


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2013)

I hate being sick. Meh. All weekend, all I played were my two tournament matches and maybe a few games with my friends. I did so horrible too, I missed all of my skillshots, couldn't cs for shit, and I had to pause a few times cause I felt horrible. I should have asked them to sub me out but fuck it yolo. I wanted to get it over with.

When are they going to nerf Warmogs.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

> When are they going to nerf Warmogs.



they nerf like every ad item and then buffed every bruiser item essentially making ad's weaker than they have ever been

warmogs was just the fucking icing on the cake for this shit
nerf it already please

top laner shen or any other stupid champion can rush a 2600 warmogs while a bt costs around the same. and even after i spend equivalent amounts of money they become unkillable

stupid item and stupid buff


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2013)

So when HP gets nerfed

What do i do to stop BC + LW


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2013)

Some fool just told me Thresh isn't a tank.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2013)

BC + LW is like 5500 gold, and that goes into really late game. Warmogs is super cheap around 2600, I don't think they'll nerf the HP but increase the price and (maybe adjust passive too...). You can basically rush Warmogs around 10 minutes which is kind of bullshit.

So far season 3 has been big on bruisers. First the league of cleavers (That was actually fun stacking 4 cleavers), and now it's the season of Warmogs. There's been a decline on mages because assassins/AD are showing up in mid. (Wukong Mid, woo). Supports had a buff compared to the new items and the sightstones. Jungling still needs a little bit of work, some lanes still start with a ward so it makes them harder to gank early. 

ADCs have been hit the most, but I've seen people build Statik Shiv which I guess works for them? I don't play the role (I'm glad I don't to be honest. There's way too much pressure in that role)


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I just looked at 4n's match history
> You guys got fucked pretty hard



Yep.

Lost twice as Kayle, won once as Caitlyn then the rest of losses were too much for my confidence to handle.

I think I'm gonna play some more despite it all. I'm feeling pretty greedy and these losses must be corrected. I'm looking to win at least 3 matches.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat fucking Kat carry.

24/9/11, 2 quadras.

Fuck with me.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 28, 2013)

Would've gotten a penta if bitch ass Garen didn't silence me in the middle of my first ult.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2013)

Blasted fools

You do not simply fight Mpen Garen.

Caitlyn acting all innocent. "Oh i saw Garen close ill just farm and not care"

"OH SHIT GAREN HAS ME AT HALF HP RUN"

*Ult* Dead. 800 + HP gone instantly.

I will need Mpen Runes for next time though.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

> Dat fucking Kat carry.
> 
> 24/9/11, 2 quadras.
> 
> Fuck with me.



its katarina
lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

kat such a tryhard champ~

all about dat midlane shaco


----------



## Sajin (Jan 28, 2013)

Carried that pathetic botlane with SotD Mundo, np


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2013)

ace play with meee


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

watch your words bro


----------



## Sajin (Jan 28, 2013)

"We are gonna surrender, you guys are trolling, we cannot outplay, we are outpicked blah blah"

Same to you SMH


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2013)

DIDI TOO ASHAMED TO POST


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

gggggggggggggggg eu-w full of trolls

and NA full of 4Ns

MUST FIND

[linkin park]

SOMEWHERE I BELONG

[/linkin park]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

Sajin said:


> "We are gonna surrender, you guys are trolling, we cannot outplay, we are outpicked blah blah"
> 
> Same to you SMH



you wasn't in my lane, don't talk, i may not be good  but i'm pretty sure ashe garen can't trade with a first blooded caitlyn + nunu


----------



## Sajin (Jan 28, 2013)

What does this have to do with what I said at all

I was being sarcastic btw, if you think I'm flaming you, but then I don't understand why you trashtalked Gogeta all game either


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

it wasn't game wise just lane wise made no sence and felt helpless in it


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> DIDI TOO ASHAMED TO POST



I FUCKING CALLED IT


I knew I was gonna get overconfident like shit ahahahaha


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

that cait so much better than u


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2013)

11 wins at level 23 OP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

noob xin 1v1


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2013)

wasn't a 1v1 at baron



doesn't count


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> gggggggggggggggg eu-w full of trolls
> 
> and NA full of 4Ns
> 
> ...





To be fair, that was my worst night of LoL in a while. Previous nights were glorious.

Maybe it isn't me and might be someone else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

can blame santi

can blame genome

can blame darth

can blame adrian

can blame everyone except myself

like a true lol player


----------



## Sansa (Jan 28, 2013)

How do people only have 30 wins at lvl 30?

Isn't that impossible?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> gggggggggggggggg eu-w full of trolls
> 
> and NA full of 4Ns
> 
> ...



Go to the Korean Servers 

Not impossible if they bought a bunch of XP boosts and only play bots.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

no because u can get to 30 on customs and bots if u want


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> can blame santi
> 
> can blame genome
> 
> ...



plz die scum jk

what most people don't realize its actually just easier to blame yourself and focus on your mistakes because you can't change that about others. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Go to the Korean Servers
> 
> Not impossible if they bought a bunch of XP boosts and only play bots.



I feel bad for the Koreans now.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2013)

4N said:


> what most people don't realize its actually just easier to blame yourself and focus on your mistakes because you can't change that about others.



4n has grown
I feel like a proud dad
the dad that was never around though cuz he fled to a different continent
BUT HIS LAST WORDS WERE 'DON'T BLAME OTHERS FOR YOUR FAILURE'


though
you say these words


but do you act them?
LIVE BY  THEM?

words are meaningless
if you don't follow up on them


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2013)

i had tons of xp boosts yet i'm lvl 22 with like 90 wins

not possible man, not possible


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

Didi said:


> 4n has grown
> I feel like a proud dad
> the dad that was never around though cuz he fled to a different continent
> BUT HIS LAST WORDS WERE 'DON'T BLAME OTHERS FOR YOUR FAILURE'
> ...



I knew this for a long while now. When was the last time I've actually complained in this thread about getting a bad team? 

If I'm not playing well or play as good as I can, I tend to usually be silent for long periods of time, focusing as hard as I can to make as little mistakes as possible. Doesn't help much when you are playing on tilt though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

just listen to waddu-kun

he will never steer anyone wrong

well

maybe he will

if hes kinda trolling

but it is a lesson to be learned

n shit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

I can also understand how Adrian steals all the kills with Sona.

Tried her for the first time. 

That champ is fcking ridiculous. 

I'mma stick with my Janna for now. Very good. No one bans her.

Pulling off clutch shields, one hero at a time.

Ain't that right, Santi?  trololol

________

EDIT: 

This was a pretty interesting read. The writer does have a point about the game vs its relativity to the people who watch it. Like for a people who don't have a clue about the game, its like 'wtf just happened?'. I remember when I started playing more after getting my own comp and I watched the S2 finals, I honestly didn't understand the magnitude of what went down. Luckily, Phreak was there to hold my hand through <3


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 28, 2013)

Didi said:


> >despite no buffs
> 
> 
> ...you do know that his ult was severely bugged (as in, unreliable, it would randomly fail) for a long time and that he got used in that tourney after that was finally fixed, right?
> ...



It wasn't bad unless you did stupid shit like ult through a Viegar stun. Coming from someone who played Malphite just about every game back then it would fail like 1 out of 50 ults.


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2013)

4n worst Janna NA. I'm not even bullshitting, nobody "accidentally shields themselves" THAT many times.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

Sant? said:


> 4n worst Janna NA. I'm not even bullshitting, nobody "accidentally shields themselves" THAT many times.



When you have it on smartcast, chances of that can increase. 

Besides, not my fault you get caught out so much. 

And in any case, I land my shields more often than not so...

haters gonna hate


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2013)

Sant? said:


> 4n worst Janna NA. I'm not even bullshitting, nobody "accidentally shields themselves" THAT many times.



This. Don't depend on 4N to save your life. x 10.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2013)

if by saving your life you mean 4n will steal pentakills and not save your life sure


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

It's funny. I don't even mind the scumbag penta kill steals.

But...

>mfw last tick of ignite is about to kill me and 4n shields himself


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This. Don't depend on 4N to save your life. x 10.





Lord Genome said:


> if by saving your life you mean 4n will steal pentakills and not save your life sure





WAD said:


> It's funny. I don't even mind the scumbag penta kill steals.
> 
> But...
> 
> >mfw last tick of ignite is about to kill me and 4n shields himself






*Spoiler*: __ 



all these satisfied players. how it warms my heart that my pro Janna support has left you all... breathless.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Jungled my first game with Riven and went 3/6/9.
> 
> I did pretty well, was highly aggresive, and constantly pressured lanes, we definitely won the laning phase.
> 
> ...



I think that's the game where me and LG played.

Our team got in a few fights where we were out numbered. Even 3 vs 5s.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2013)

IT WASN'T EVEN JANNA. ANIVIA TOO. AND KAYLE.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> IT WASN'T EVEN JANNA. ANIVIA TOO. AND KAYLE.



Hey hey, my Kayle ult was used to save another. It was you or Adal!

I had to choose!  

Though the truth may be that by that point we were winning so hard that I wanted to get a higher kda score than you so I may have purposely let you die in favor of Adal who had no chance of catching up to me.

who knows? 

As for Anivia... I have no words. You ALWAYS get trapped behind my walls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

Take a good look, it's the last you're going to get.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> Take a good look, it's the last you're going to get.



Hmmm, not a bad set. Like it more than your Kat one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2013)

just won a game where the enemy karthus went 35/5/15 and there team had something like a 60-30 kill advantage

only won cause they had a dc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2013)

its karma for picking karthus


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> just won a game where the enemy karthus went 35/5/15 and there team had something like a 60-30 kill advantage
> 
> only won cause they had a dc



wat de fck

:sanji

damn that karthus did work


----------



## Santí (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2013)

Had one of those games where a stupid beaner instalocks and someone tries to take a mid that i called. Then Sivir tried to engage a katarina when we have a little bit of health and get close so kat can r us and carry the game.

Though i messed up by buying two brutalizers


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol Kat.

Play Riven and just press W


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

The time I like to win the most is when you're in a losing game, your nexus on 200hp, all you have of theirs is the 3 outer turrets, and one of the enemy team is one of the most vile people you have ever played  with/against. All the time in all chat, he was just slinging abuse(He was bitter about the fact that the Darius on the enemy team was level 10 and in his game. Enemy team being a premade apart from the Lee Sin) at each of us and the Darius on his team.

But we still somehow turned it around and won. Not once did anyone on my team mention surrendering, either, which was great.

I was playing Soraka too, who I have played, I think once, before? And I didn't really like her and was terribad at it. Best moment was the outrage of the Lee Sin, after Ashe and I managed to kill Jax and him after they got down the nexus turrets and the nexus to 200hp.

I really liked how my team turned on Lee Sin the second he started insulting the enemy Darius.

I do like Sorakas ult though, nice to be able to influence fights going on when you're no where near them. She's so passive though.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm the lane master!


----------



## Shozan (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm having a bad streak with games. I get in teams where good playes add their noob friends and we lose.

If anyone plays in NA and want to team with an 24 lvl above the average Garen or a good Sejuani add me @Ruaven


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2013)

level 30 bitches


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

gratz gratz


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2013)

ADC is fun as hell to play btw

my positioning kinda sucks though ~


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I'm having a bad streak with games. I get in teams where good playes add their noob friends and we lose.
> 
> If anyone plays in NA and want to team with an 24 lvl above the average Garen or a good Sejuani add me @Ruaven



Sent an invite. 

I'll play tomorrow.



Lord Genome said:


> ADC is fun as hell to play btw
> 
> my positioning kinda sucks though ~



Still better than mines.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it when my match history is all wins.

Soon enough it'll go to shit.


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

^It always does.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

you win some

you lose some

you lose some

you lose some

you lose some

you lose some

you win some, then u win some more

and ur happy!

the cycle of solo queue continues

we will throw, they will surrender


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2013)

Voice of Ezreal, Graves, Sona, and Janna on stream, they already said a bunch of quotes, pretty cool.



Also it's a Skullgirls breast cancer donation stream for EVO, would be nice if you donate as well. :33


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> it cant be helped
> 
> you guys are heavier than a Mcdonald's FC


Wtf is a FC? 



♠Ace♠ said:


> they nerf like every ad item and then buffed every bruiser item essentially making ad's weaker than they have ever been
> 
> warmogs was just the fucking icing on the cake for this shit
> nerf it already please
> ...


BT cost going up to 3200 next patch trololol.


WAD said:


> gggggggggggggggg eu-w full of trolls
> 
> and NA full of 4Ns
> 
> ...


Oh come now, 4N isn't THAT bad. 

1/9.9 games. 


WAD said:


> can blame santi
> 
> can blame genome
> 
> ...



*FTFY*

220 ping too hard man.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2013)

Want to rank today Darth?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

> BT cost going up to 3200 next patch trololol.



What? Really? Where did you hear that? I only know of the Nasus, Veigar, and Sion changes lol.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Want to rank today Darth?


Sure, although I won't really be online until around 5 hours from now. I should be able to get to a lan cafe tonight. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> What? Really? Where did you hear that? I only know of the Nasus, Veigar, and Sion changes lol.





The combine cost is going up from 650 to 850. 

Perhaps Riot thinks it's too strong for bruisers? Or maybe they don't want Caitlyn rushing BT on her first buy back. 

Indirect Nunu nerf op.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## kluang (Jan 29, 2013)

lvl 8

jumps into intermediate

have the highest assist

ashe


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Intermediate bots will kick your ass.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Intermediate bots will kick your ass.



Annie bot


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Annie bot



Shen bot 

ALWAYS SHIELD ALLY NEVER DIE.

Or Karthus bot holy fuck. 

Fucking perfect calculation skills. Will literally kill you at precisely the exact amount of health necessary for his ult to kill you.


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Annie bot. Even as Kassadin, I was absolutely helpless in front of the terrifying Annie bot


----------



## Urouge (Jan 29, 2013)

damn I can't login for some reason. it keeps saying that the server is busy.

do you guys have the same problem or is it just me?


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Urouge said:


> damn I can't login for some reason. it keeps saying that the server is busy.
> 
> do you guys have the same problem or is it just me?



Or Riot deleted your account. 

Definitely a possibility.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

I deleted your account.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 29, 2013)

ah that might be the case

Edit: that's not the case I was able to login in the website


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2013)

Free week Riven....


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

3 days after I bought her.

Fuck you, Riot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sure, although I won't really be online until around 5 hours from now. I should be able to get to a lan cafe tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, Cait/Nunu should always rush IE. 



Sant? said:


> 3 days after I bought her.
> 
> Fuck you, Riot.



Smart choice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

Also Santi, our sets look kinda similarish.

Mostly the profiles of the picture angles and the fact that it's hooded white-haired chicks.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2013)

Kebab after work is the best


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

fattie      .


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> Smart choice.



Despite how fun it is bullying in lane with her, I'm still a horrible laner and have thus continued my preferred role of jungling with her 

I'm still not quite as powerful with her as I am with Rengar when it comes to jungling, and it kinda helped me realize how EZ mode leaping out and easily bursting the opponent to the point where they either die or HAVE TO use their escape + flash in order to survive, otherwise die. Rengar OP against anyone who isn't extra careful and doesn't know how to avoid that.

Her ganks are still powerful though due to her mobility and having two hard cc. I can see her being one of my favorite picks if mastered.



WAD said:


> Also Santi, our sets look kinda similarish.
> 
> Mostly the profiles of the picture angles and the fact that it's hooded white-haired chicks.



Perhaps, but everyone knows that a hooded white haired girl with a big ass magic sword > a hooded white haired girl with a bow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

obviously

riven op as fuck


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

nice set wad


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

What are the secrets to laning?

Seriously, the concept is absolutely empty to me, and I almost always end up losing, despite getting the first kill and whatnot.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

i almost always lose bot as well, unless my partner and me are on the same wavelenght


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kebab after work is the best



Never had that. Or seen that o.o

And geez they're.nerfing Nunu ontop of that Bt price increase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

Cronos said:


> nice set wad



ty cronos



Sant? said:


> What are the secrets to laning?
> 
> Seriously, the concept is absolutely empty to me, and I almost always end up losing, despite getting the first kill and whatnot.



depends on which lane ur in

top lane is more about lane control since u cant just afk push and roam like mid does as much

so u gotta make sure u dont throw and get g0nked



Cronos said:


> i almost always lose bot as well, unless my partner and me are on the same wavelenght



are u and chausie on the same wavelength?

or just the same mattress 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Never had that. Or seen that o.o
> 
> And geez they're.nerfing Nunu ontop of that Bt price increase.



good he deserves it


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2013)

Sant? said:


> What are the secrets to laning?
> 
> Seriously, the concept is absolutely empty to me, and I almost always end up losing, despite getting the first kill and whatnot.



Top lane pointers:
-trading effectively (trade when you're ahead in level, when he has less minions than you, when you're ahead in items or when you're just naturally stronger at that level, for instance Riven at level 3 with all her skills can whoop anyone's ass)
-knowing your matchups
-minion (lane) manipulation (freezing and stuff)
-lasthitting ofc


when you're ahead, keep/enlarge that gap by denying your opponent of cs/exp by freezing the lane on your side. If he tries to get close anyway, punish him. If not, don't get too aggressive and possible lose your lead, but just be content with keeping him away, you're gaining a lead that way also. Unless ofc you're 100% certain you can get a kill.


Be wary of the enemy jungler, but at the same time know when he can not come (for instance, just saw him at bot, or his blue is supposed to respawn, stuff like that, jungle routes etc. Easier when you're a jungler yourself like you are). But don't get too aggressive/overextend when he could be there, because more than any other lane a jungler can completely snowball top lane.


Try and trade with people when they're going for cs. That way they have to choose between losing the trade or losing cs. Either way, you win. Conversely, consider very closely which cs you can and can't get. Sometimes a minion is not worth it if it will give the enemy a couple of hits on you because that can lead to him getting an edge and then zoning or killing you.


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Never had that. Or seen that o.o
> 
> And geez they're.nerfing Nunu ontop of that Bt price increase.



Nunu should've been nerfed as soon as they increased the price on AS, this was a long time coming and totally deserved


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> are u and chausie on the same wavelength?



not really, she's either too scared and doesn't participate in trades, or i'm too scared and she gets killed

we do connect in other ways tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

meanwhile

in other news

lulu support will make people want to scratch their face off in frustration


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Never had that. Or seen that o.o
> 
> And geez they're.nerfing Nunu ontop of that Bt price increase.



Swedish kebab.


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2013)

> ADC is fun as hell to play btw
> 
> my positioning kinda sucks though ~



the light
you see it



> gggggggggggggggg eu-w full of trolls
> 
> and NA full of 4Ns



ok i laughed
4n isn't that bad he just needs to analyze things with a calm head




and bt increases?
may as well just fucking go i.e. at this point unless u need the sustain


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> and bt increases?
> may as well just fucking go i.e. at this point unless u need the sustain



In other words, Darth, IE Rengar > BT Rengar will be even more true


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

Satan, Lord of Darkness 

"You can smell sulphur any time he enters your screen"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Top lane pointers:
> -trading effectively (trade when you're ahead in level, when he has less minions than you, when you're ahead in items or when you're just naturally stronger at that level, for instance Riven at level 3 with all her skills can whoop anyone's ass)
> -knowing your matchups
> -minion (lane) manipulation (freezing and stuff)
> ...



Adding onto this, if you give out a kill or you're losing lane, you have two options: you can shove the lane and gank mid or you play it safe and farm. The worst is when I see an opponent is under his turret with less than 300 hp, and I kill him under turret cause he loses so much farm. Don't depend on your jungler to help you win back your lane because half the time they won't help. And if they do help, thats great but if a gank is worthless then he's wasting his time top and you'll still be behind.

Also the worst thing you do to a top laner is pushing the wave where the opponent will freeze and deny you cs and experience after you die. You will be two levels behind and that makes laning so much worse. Know when to push so the wave resets.


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Too much of a science behind it, it's just not the sort of thing for play makers like myself 

Also, not being able to do much roaming/ganking sort of explains why I don't do half as good top as I do when I play mid, despite disliking 98.99 of mages.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

Rene is so deceptively strong. My dick actually twitches when I see his bar turn red.

Unfortunately in a game just now, one of my opponents dc'd so I spent the rest of the game finding places Rene can dash through. I realised it's pretty much same distance as Shen's (I had a Shen on my team lol)


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Renekton is fucking terrifying. His damage, sustain, cc, and aoe is literally beyond retarded and allow him to wreck people 2v1 if they attempt a gank. I wouldn't be bringing this up if this was something I have only seen about once, but it happens _every fucking time_ a Renekton is on my team and the jungler tries to gank him, and I'm glad it does.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

His sustain is nuts coupled in with his harass.

e in, stun, heal up, e out.

Like a boss.


His double E often catches people off guard. I just love it.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2013)

Fck alligators.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

He's not an alligator.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasori said:


> He's not an alligator.



Alligator.

Crocodile.

What does it matter? They all ugly and they are a bitch to deal with, both IRL and in game.

Fck their species.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Top lane pointers:
> -trading effectively (trade when you're ahead in level, when he has less minions than you, when you're ahead in items or when you're just naturally stronger at that level, for instance Riven at level 3 with all her skills can whoop anyone's ass)
> -knowing your matchups
> -minion (lane) manipulation (freezing and stuff)
> ...



Also, beware of tower diving champions with slows, stuns, heals and similar abilities unless you're sure you can get a kill and make it out alive. Otherwise, you might easily throw your advantage.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

3v1 dive vs Fortify Shen

TRIPLE KILL


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2013)

4N said:


> Alligator.
> 
> Crocodile.
> 
> ...


He's none of those.

He is a beastial guardian from a distant universe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

his brother is a dog

hello dis is dog


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

my brain hurts after solo q


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

we will live

they will wubwubwubwubwubwub


----------



## Cronos (Jan 29, 2013)

now i remember why i almost quit, solo queue is terrible


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Sant? said:


> What are the secrets to laning?
> 
> Seriously, the concept is absolutely empty to me, and I almost always end up losing, despite getting the first kill and whatnot.



CSing, Harassing, Pushing, Freezing, Zoning, Warding.

As said, you have to know your match ups. Depends on who you are playing as well. You can't go all out with Nasus at level 1, and you shouldn't wait to duel when level 18 as Renekton.

When you get an advantage (a kill, usually), you have a few options. Try to deny the enemy as much as possible by zoning him (denying him CS since you are stronger because of the advantage you just got) and make him useless after the laning phase.

Kill him, push lane to turret so he loses CS while you go out and help your teammates. There are more playstyles and all but these are the 2 main ones i use.

Basically you get an advantage and you keep it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

this sounds like too much effort for santi tbh

he should main jungle secondary support

someone like blitz or leona or taric or sumpin

it would fit his playstyle and it just seems like something he's used to

he can probably get away with a few AP mids too because that's the nature of the class

top/ad require really good mechanics pretty much


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2013)

santi on leona would be the greatest thing in this game
i would pay to see it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

all he would keep telling people is "man up"


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kebab after work is the best



I eat that shit every day. Welcome to the Middle East! 

Any of you guys ever get a Fizz on your team? You know what I'm talking about. That one Fizz that feeds like a shitton of deaths. Liek, unsure how it's possible to die that many times. Your deathtimer starts looking like the actual game time. 

Yeah just had one of those Fizz's. Sad sad day.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> this sounds like too much effort for santi tbh
> 
> he should main jungle secondary support
> 
> ...


You calling him dumb?

I BELIEVE U ARE CALLING HIM DUMB. 


Sasori said:


> 3v1 dive vs Fortify Shen
> 
> TRIPLE KILL


Dude you livin in the past


WAD said:


> all he would keep telling people is "man up"



That's all he says now anyway.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Sant? said:


> In other words, Darth, IE Rengar > BT Rengar will be even more true



This guy...

THIS FUCKING GUY...

/No Words. No words for this.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Won Jarvan vs. Jax.

Feels good mang. Especially the raging from him After he was like 1-7.

It's good that my normal ELO is back. I just say "top, please" and maybe someone asks for mid, and the rest just fill. It's awesome.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Also i have 18-7 W/L as Jarvan in normals so it's all good


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

Got carried by a 2k Elo friend of mine tonight. Checked his match history after the game and his last game he played with Hoodstomp, DJLambo, and 408. 

The game before that he was playing with Zig and Onionbagel. 

And he also beat a team that had both Salce and Westrice on it. Why am I so impressed. How do I have this guy on my friend's list lol. 

Damn I want to get that high.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

darth is starstruck by d-list NA LoL celebrities


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> darth is starstruck by d-list NA LoL celebrities



Come back to me when you're 2K and you've beaten Westrice and Salce in a tournament.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2013)

Sasori said:


> He's none of those.
> 
> He is a beastial guardian from a distant universe.



He is a fcking crocodile, stinkin' green alligator who wields a freakin' weapon!

AND HIS FCKING BROTHER IS FCKING DOG!

Dnt make me kill you. 

Tbh, they are rather similar though.

Renekton early game is a pain to lane against if you have little experience against.

Nasus late game is fcking terror and almost never dies, like fcking Olaf.

How the fck is that viking not nerfed yet? o.O

Whats worse is that I rarely ever see a Olaf go negative, whether he loses the game or wins it.

I should probably learn how to play him but bah. Maybe someday.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2013)

seems
legit


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

Cronos said:


> not really, she's either too scared and doesn't participate in trades, or i'm too scared and she gets killed
> 
> we do connect in other ways tho




You're always too fucking scared.

I'm going to ignore the other comment.


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> You calling him dumb?
> 
> I BELIEVE U ARE CALLING HIM DUMB.



I am a simple man, this much is true 



Darth said:


> This guy...
> 
> THIS FUCKING GUY...
> 
> /No Words. No words for this.



There's no excuse anymore about IE being SOOO much more expensive than BT. No matter how you look at it, unless you're 16/2 fed, just getting an IE is more cost efficient than doing BT + SoTD and provides similar results


----------



## Sansa (Jan 29, 2013)

They made my baby Katarina free to play this week 

She's already permabanned NA, Riot why you gotta be like this?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait, Kat is banned whenever you play?

o.O


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

> How the fck is that viking not nerfed yet? o.O



Cause it's not him. It's warmogs.

Renekton - I'ma try a TL;DR version of how to counter him. But I end up making a long winded post anyways. He's an AD Caster - Therefore, if he blows everything when he commits, he can't do anything. Don't engage on him when his Fury is full. His stun range isn't that big, just take a step back if you know he's going to slash and dash. Play Gankplank and go HARHARHAR. Play Olaf and go SUP. Play Jayce and POKE POKE POKE

Damn, it's still long.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

lost 3 games in a row which were the result of 3 massive throws

another lee sin game where i crushed lane hard and lost anyways

yup im on tilt

everyone sucks at this game but me pretty much


----------



## Huntring (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> lost 3 games in a row which were the result of 3 massive throws
> 
> another lee sin game where i crushed lane hard and lost anyways
> 
> ...



->Randoms.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

I like most randoms than my friends sometimes.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> lost 3 games in a row which were the result of 3 massive throws
> 
> another lee sin game where i crushed lane hard and lost anyways
> 
> ...



QQ Wad

QQQQQQQQ

It was funny though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

ya it was

but i cant have my feelings be that unstable so many times a day

first i laugh like crazy

then i cry

then i grit my teeth

lol is the thing that brings me closest to being human

otherwise id be an emotionless robot

beep boop bap


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> lol is the thing that brings me closest to being human
> 
> otherwise id be an emotionless robot
> 
> beep boop bap



You should main Orianna.

...

Then become my master.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Got carried by a 2k Elo friend of mine tonight. Checked his match history after the game and his last game he played with Hoodstomp, DJLambo, and 408.
> 
> The game before that he was playing with Zig and Onionbagel.
> 
> ...



Name of that guy?

Maybe we have the same high elo friend


----------



## Sajin (Jan 29, 2013)

Man, the best part about AP Yi is how mad the enemy team can get over losing to him


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

It was brilliant. 

I was almost crying over his rage.

Also, I'm nearly level 30. 

What super amazing happenings occur at level 30?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 29, 2013)

You unlock ranked and get final rune slot/mastery point, plus get matched vs other 30's as much as possible.

Not much else rly


----------



## Sajin (Jan 29, 2013)

Btw not sure if you care about ranked at all and you probably heard it before lots of times but I really don't recommend going ranked right away, placement matches affect your initial standing by A LOT and it may take you ages to get out if you're placed really low (especially with the new system it seems).

Plus since you main support you're going to have a hard time unless you find a duo partner who you trust to play a good ad/have good communication with.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't worry, I'm not playing ranked! If I ever do, then it won't be for a very long time.

I just thought that something magical like fireworks flashing on the screen would happen, but no, I can get a rune to get 1 more gold every 10 seconds, and one more mastery point. 



I am sad now.


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Won yet another hunt against Kha'zix.

Undefeated: 5-0.

The streak continues.


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

Who should I buy right now? Akali or Olaf?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

akali op as fuck

but olaf would suit u better


----------



## Santí (Jan 29, 2013)

And it is done 

Will play my first game with him tomorrow, now I zzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 29, 2013)

The universe doesn't want me to win today. I've been stuck with BR's, all random selects, and people who are afraid to attack towers (we didn't get down a single tower even though we aced their team twice).

I've jungled with people who yell at me for last hitting under our tower when they're dead. I did one where I was 6-1 Xin in 10 minutes and instead of thanking me for babysitting their sorry asses (I win two lanes for these hopeless scumbags), instead yell at me for resetting their lanes, and reported me when I told them it was helping them.

I played one where I was trashing this Riven in lane until my jungler came up and fed her 6 kills randomly, and the one game where our team was all good and we were destroying, our damn ADC quits. I hate this game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 30, 2013)

So I wore my Blitzcrank jacket today. And someone recognized it and started talking about LoL. I'm like "Oh. What Elo are you?" "Oh I'm only level 18" and I'm like .. oh okay. *walks away*


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2013)

Blitzcrank jacket?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







This. I bought it at the championship for 25 dollars. Meanwhile it's on Ebay for 99 - 120 dollars.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

eh

think i need a break from this game for a few days


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally won. All is one in Fiddlesticks.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

I swear, in this group of people I usually play with, any sort of game.

We've been playing a lot of WC3 custom games recently and this one guy keeps crying about how unfair some things are.

I told him to stop being a fucking annoying baby and realize it's part of the game.

''You've been banned from the server''
It's like he's 13 years old, not 25


----------



## Sasori (Jan 30, 2013)

5v3 so fun.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> this sounds like too much effort for santi tbh
> 
> he should main jungle secondary support
> 
> ...





Vae said:


> Name of that guy?
> 
> Maybe we have the same high elo friend


Ive got like 4 diamonds on my friends list who've played with pros but the guy im yalking about is Pulse Evaniskus. I think. No idea if I spelled that right lol. Check my lolking and he should be in my match history.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How.. Garish.

I want one.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

I want a blitz hoodie

or a malzahar hoodie those are also pretty awesome


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ive got like 4 diamonds on my friends list who've played with pros but the guy im yalking about is Pulse Evaniskus. I think. No idea if I spelled that right lol. Check my lolking and he should be in my match history.



Oh, I've got 2 high elo people on my friends.

Random and The Tyrant, Random has had pro offers but turned them all down, the ^ (use bro)


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

I got Tiridus, Solotop.

Those are above 2K ELO.

I've got a bunch above 1600 though.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

You mad bro?


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> eh
> 
> think i need a break from this game for a few days



Luckily for me I never have the chance to play this game consistently, so I never feel the need for a break.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2013)

Duo anyone?

I'm glad I'm winning my lane almost every game now, but the others always lose.....

I definitely think top lane is my strongest, my supports are always suicidal in bot lane, or they get grabbed by Blitz/Thresh over and over again.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

You do realize the game goes beyond just winning your own lane?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2013)

Smart guy Gogeta. +1


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You do realize the game goes beyond just winning your own lane?



Of course not, once I win my lane the game is over isn't it?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You do realize the game goes beyond just winning your own lane?



What is this blasphemy coming out of your mouth?

The laning phase is everything, who cares about turrets and the nexus!

KDA and CS is all that matters


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Duo anyone?
> 
> I'm glad I'm winning my lane almost every game now, but the others always lose.....
> 
> I definitely think top lane is my strongest, my supports are always suicidal in bot lane, or they get grabbed by Blitz/Thresh over and over again.



From the games I've played with you I'd also say your Top lane is your strongest role. 

I can't play today but I should be online on Friday-Sunday.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Point is if you go like 3-0 in lane, go fucking help your team. Feed your teammates.

You think i get 11-2-8 scores because i try to humiliate my enemy laner? 
The game i got that score i went 3-0 as Jarvan, fed my mid (who was losing) and while my ADC was really shit (how he got to 1600 ELO is beyond me), i dominated their ADC so fucking hard that my ADC managed to get back up on the same level with farm and levels.

You have to carry the fucking game. Won the lane? Not impressed.


BTW Darth, if you are up for rankeds any time soon i am as well. I'd solo NP but due to my low ELO (^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) friend going 2-9 2 games in a row) i am always last so support always gets left to me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BTW Darth, if you are up for rankeds any time soon i am as well. I'd solo NP but due to my low ELO (^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) friend going 2-9 2 games in a row) i am always last so support always gets left to me.



Aight. I'll get on my NE on Saturday. Friday I'll be playing on NA though. Sephiroth also wanted to duo.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Aight. I'll get on my NE on Saturday. Friday I'll be playing on NA though. Sephiroth also wanted to duo.



When will you be available for play? I've got a little tiny tournament ill be taking part of but it's going to be 5+ PM (Trying to get a hold of the organizer to ask for precise time), so if you can play before that it's all good, but ill have to inform you again if you can't.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll probably be online all day bro.

If you see me on Skype, just message me when you want to play.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 30, 2013)

4N said:


> Wait, Kat is banned whenever you play?
> 
> o.O



In all the draft matches I've ever played, Kat has been banned in 100% percent of them.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hardly ever recall Kat being banned on EU servers. lol NA


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Point is if you go like 3-0 in lane, go fucking help your team. Feed your teammates.
> 
> You think i get 11-2-8 scores because i try to humiliate my enemy laner?
> The game i got that score i went 3-0 as Jarvan, fed my mid (who was losing) and while my ADC was really shit (how he got to 1600 ELO is beyond me), i dominated their ADC so fucking hard that my ADC managed to get back up on the same level with farm and levels.
> ...



Pffft, man, solo queue is all about your own lane, helping others is useless.
Gotta have someone to blame when we lose the game, you know.

I has best KDA, won my lane but never took any towers, but it's k, it's the shitty mid who lost lane that lost us the game.

1200 elo logic at work.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Hardly ever recall Kat being banned on EU servers. lol NA



I can't remember the last time I saw Kat banned on NA tbh. No idea what Jiyeon's smoking. 

Maybe it's just his level of play.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw Kat banned on NA tbh. No idea what Jiyeon's smoking.
> 
> Maybe it's just his level of play.



Makes sense his level of players would be scared by Kat


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pffft, man, solo queue is all about your own lane, helping others is useless.
> Gotta have someone to blame when we lose the game, you know.
> 
> I has best KDA, won my lane but never took any towers, but it's k, it's the shitty mid who lost lane that lost us the game.
> ...



I need to find a duo partner simply for him to pick me Jarvan if he is a pick above me. Nothing else. He doesn't necessarily have to win lane, just not feed. If he is 0-0-0 even with 30 CS behind, i don't mind at all. Ill come and faceroll the game for him.

There are a lot of people wanting duos and none will accept me due to me being 1200 ELO. I've improved so much from just a month ago.

Hey mother fucker, i am getting paired with and against golds and plats on a daily basis and i am still stomping. But people don't care about that. ELO > everything.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I need to find a duo partner simply for him to pick me Jarvan if he is a pick above me. Nothing else. He doesn't necessarily have to win lane, just not feed. If he is 0-0-0 even with 30 CS behind, i don't mind at all. Ill come and faceroll the game for him.
> 
> There are a lot of people wanting duos and none will accept me due to me being 1200 ELO. I've improved so much from just a month ago.
> 
> Hey mother fucker, i am getting paired with and against golds and plats on a daily basis and i am still stomping. But people don't care about that. ELO > everything.



Plat on EUNE is like Silver on EUW/NA


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2013)

> In all the draft matches I've ever played, Kat has been banned in 100% percent of them.



people at your normal elo don't know how to counter kat
apparently


----------



## Sajin (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Plat on EUNE is like Silver on EUW/NA



Err, I don't know about plat but 1200-1400 was pretty much the same on both servers. Heck, EUNE was overall even better, just more flame/trolls.

That server is pretty underrated


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I need to find a duo partner simply for him to pick me Jarvan if he is a pick above me. Nothing else. He doesn't necessarily have to win lane, just not feed. If he is 0-0-0 even with 30 CS behind, i don't mind at all. Ill come and faceroll the game for him.
> 
> There are a lot of people wanting duos and none will accept me due to me being 1200 ELO. I've improved so much from just a month ago.
> 
> Hey mother fucker, i am getting paired with and against golds and plats on a daily basis and i am still stomping. But people don't care about that. ELO > everything.



Elo says everything, that's why every high elo player fucks around and doesn't take ranked seriously


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> From the games I've played with you I'd also say your Top lane is your strongest role.
> 
> I can't play today but I should be online on Friday-Sunday.



And just for that racial effect, I'll play Imperial Xin Zhao while doing so.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Sant? said:


> And just for that racial effect, I'll play Imperial Xin Zhao while doing so.



Pretty much any Xin ski. would work, but Warring Kingdoms would be the most appropriate i think.


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol, what? Kat being banned in draft? I have never seen such a thing.

The usual I see banned are: Blitz, Shen, Amumu, Malph, Kha'Zix, and Alistar.

Although I honestly think Kha'zix is slightly over hyped, as he's extremely easy to kill and shutdown in the early-mid game, but his late game is indeed pretty damn strong.

But not strong enough, considering I've never lost a hunt to him


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

And Riven totally looks like a Square Enix character in your sig lol.


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Pretty much any Xin ski. would work, but Warring Kingdoms would be the most appropriate i think.



Warring Kingdoms? Never seen it, so I assume it's not available anymore.



Darth said:


> And Riven totally looks like a Square Enix character in your sig lol.



There's a reason why everyone calls her a female Cloud 

Square, pls. Final Fantasy XV starring Riven. Do eet.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Warring Kimgdoms Xin Zhao is the new skin being released for the Lunar Revel patch. Ill link u a vid and the splash art in a sec.


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

>Still releasing new skins for old champs who already have 5+
>Having recent new champs come with only one skin instead of two, and not releasing new ones for them.

Riot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

whatevs makes da bling bling


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Plat on EUNE is like Silver on EUW/NA



Ehh.. No.

I played with my Jarvan mentor who is 2K ELO and i must say he is leagues above all of us here, at least ones i've played with.



Vae said:


> Elo says everything, that's why every high elo player fucks around and doesn't take ranked seriously



Aren't you like 1300 ELO and still trash talking everyone here.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ehh.. No.
> 
> I played with my Jarvan mentor who is 2K ELO and i must say he is leagues above all of us here, at least ones i've played with.
> 
> ...



Correct, I trash talk everyone.

Like this Vayne in a game I just played, blamed all her bad plays on the rest of the team then cried about elo hell.

Low elo ranked games at their finest.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2013)

yay level 30 \o/

last game levelling was on karma too, which makes me strangely happy!

She's so much fun to support on too, just feel like I can't help out as much as I could on other supports in team fights. Which is a shame.

But otherwise!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

BTW Darth, i cancelled the tourny, the organizer was being a huge dick.

So yah 24/7 20 rankeds pls.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> yay level 30 \o/
> 
> last game levelling was on karma too, which makes me strangely happy!
> 
> ...



grats chaus! :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

i need to awaken my sleeping beast

i realize that i have sealed my own power just like kenpachi has

i must become strong again ;~;


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Just do what i do WAD

Watch 16 month old penta kills.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ehh.. No.
> 
> I played with my Jarvan mentor who is 2K ELO and i must say he is leagues above all of us here, at least ones i've played with.


Well yeah 2K I'd imagine he's pretty good. But when I was 1550 on EUNE I was playing with teams that wouldn't have a jungler and did not know how to push or prioritize objectives. I felt like I was playing at 1100 elo on NA tbh. 


Chausie said:


> yay level 30 \o/
> 
> last game levelling was on karma too, which makes me strangely happy!
> 
> ...


Yay! 

Karmo boo, but level 30 yay! 


Gogeta said:


> BTW Darth, i cancelled the tourny, the organizer was being a huge dick.
> 
> So yah 24/7 20 rankeds pls.


Saturday it is. 


WAD said:


> i need to awaken my sleeping beast
> 
> i realize that i have sealed my own power just like kenpachi has
> 
> i must become strong again ;~;



That was like one of the dumbest Bleach chapters I've ever read. 

CHILD KENPACHI STRONGEST BEING IN SOUL SOCIETY YEAH IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I do believe I am gonna call it quits for ranked games.  Went from 1490 to 1350 over the past few days.

Has anyone else been having trouble with getting a decent team in ranked?  Sure I have had a few bad games myself, but this is starting to get ridiculous with some of the people I have had on my team.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> Well I do believe I am gonna call it quits for ranked games.  Went from 1490 to 1350 over the past few days.
> 
> Has anyone else been having trouble with getting a decent team in ranked?  Sure I have had a few bad games myself, but this is starting to get ridiculous with some of the people I have had on my team.



been there, done that. 

Currently 1554. It pays off eventually. Just keep playing. Never quit.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well yeah 2K I'd imagine he's pretty good. But when I was 1550 on EUNE I was playing with teams that wouldn't have a jungler and did not know how to push or prioritize objectives. I felt like I was playing at 1100 elo on NA tbh.



Last game i had Mundo Zilsta bot with Ignite Smite Yi.
We won that game. You really think trolls aren't present everywhere?

I was playing with a 1800 ADC a few days ago who was hitting the enemy turret while i engaged on the 0 HP Leona, then went on and complain about me having a low K/D ratio as support, while having a shitload of assists.

Maybe it's just bad as shit people on this server, IDK.
I'll get 30 on EUW at one point or another. Will see how the players are there.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> Well I do believe I am gonna call it quits for ranked games.  Went from 1490 to 1350 over the past few days.
> 
> *Has anyone else been having trouble with getting a decent team in ranked?  Sure I have had a few bad games myself, but this is starting to get ridiculous with some of the people I have had on my team.*



I never had the issue in season 2, but ever since the pre-season started, it feels like I've been getting retards every game.

It's awful and it got me to quite playing ranked.


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll fuck all you EU players up just like we did back in the revolution, gadaamit.


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

^How I'll charge into a teamfight with Graves.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Idk about you guys but i'm not motivated to play ranked at all lol. I get gold so i can get exclusive skin then i stop playing ranked. Im just playing this for fun until elder scrolls online or something else that replaces lol. I played dota 2 but everything seems op to me ;-; 

Maybe when new system comes in i can play ranked again

wad i liked your ashe set


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there a way to use smart cast without the shift key?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2013)

Go to options and key bindings.

See if you can change it there


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is there a way to use smart cast without the shift key?



just rebind the keys


----------



## Sansa (Jan 30, 2013)

Just need two more AP quints til my AP mid rune page is finished.

Should've bought runes instead of champs during the double IP weekend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> wad i liked your ashe set



so my sona set isnt as quality? 



Original Sin said:


> Is there a way to use smart cast without the shift key?





Didi said:


> just rebind the keys



what diddums sed

just bind qwer to smartcast lol


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

I prefer The Sona set, cuz tits and a 10/10 cosplayer....













With tits.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

also



tits


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2013)

those tits are rly beautiful


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

4N said:


> those tits are rly beautiful



it's okay 4n


you don't have to say that just to fit in


we accept you as you are


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> it's okay 4n
> 
> 
> you don't have to say that just to fit in
> ...



thanks bro

but i really meant it.

those tits are good. nicely shaped and all.


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2013)

fake tits....


----------



## Shozan (Jan 30, 2013)

just like Akali's


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> been there, done that.
> 
> Currently 1554. It pays off eventually. Just keep playing. Never quit.



That is true, unless your spirit gets broken. 



Vae said:


> I never had the issue in season 2, but ever since the pre-season started, it feels like I've been getting retards every game.
> 
> It's awful and it got me to quite playing ranked.



It's funky.  I will have a winning streak for a few games, but I end up getting into a losing streak.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> just like Akali's



How dare you...

Take that back heathen. Or prepare to face the wrath of the NF LoL Akali fanbase.


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

>Fake tits in my LoL

What blasphemy is this?


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahri's are fake.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

WAD

JUST WATCHED VOYBOY STREAM


HE STARTED WITH RED POT

FUCK THE HATERS


WE LEGIT NOW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

i been saying this man


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

ikr

people don't believe it's good


when it's like

superultimate cheesemode easykill ggggggg activate


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm assuming that you mean the red elixir.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2013)

ofc


like I said

red pot


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2013)

do wraiths or golems
go to lane with red pot
level 2 kill
i've done it like 15 times in the past month

i didn't think it was good until a riven stomped with with a red pot once


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2013)

speaking of which riven is such an easy mode champion


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

Gonna try that with Riven right now.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2013)

red pot
1 ward
4 pots
use 1 pot after wraiths or golems
ask jungler if u can take wraiths if ur on blue side though. he might care.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

its specially good in s3 (besides because of the lack of needing boots now) because i think they increased the flat damage on the pot from 10->15 which is gg huge


----------



## Santí (Jan 30, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> red pot
> 1 ward
> 4 pots
> use 1 pot after wraiths or golems
> *ask jungler* if u can take wraiths if ur on blue side though. he might care.



But I am the jungler.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 30, 2013)

then u dont do this strat smh


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

Too late, already did it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2013)

how did that go lol


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

Got into a team fight, pulled out my ulti, scored a triple, and we made them surrender


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

Didi said:


> WAD
> 
> JUST WATCHED VOYBOY STREAM
> 
> ...



what, that shit is legit since s3 started lol

even on adc it's legit


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 31, 2013)

What does a guy need to do to win? Is it not enough to win all three lanes for my retarded laners? Is it too much to ask for my laners to place a ward so I know when the enemy premade team is going to rape me in my own jungle? 

I am incapable of winning. No matter what. If I have 12 kills on Jax we lose because my team watches me 5v1. If I get every enemy team member in an Amumu ult we lose because 4 people on my team chase down the Teemo with 100 health. If I get my mid lane 4 kills and my top lane 3 kills they build the worst builds known to man and still gets destroyed (one was a Kennen who didn't build zhonias and only hit 1 person with an ult because he was afraid he would die if he went into the middle of the team). If I pick off their ADC late-mid my team farms the jungle no matter how desperately I ping to push. If I 2v1 their tanks for a minute straight at the enemy, top inhib tower, my team loses 3 v 4's against their squishies. I'll fight jungle invasions where my laners only move to help me after I'm dead.

If I pick what my team needs we lose. If I say fuck the team and pick hyper carries we lose. I can't take it anymore. What does a brotha need to do to win a game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

play scumbag champs only

thats what im doing


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> What does a guy need to do to win? Is it not enough to win all three lanes for my retarded laners? Is it too much to ask for my laners to place a ward so I know when the enemy premade team is going to rape me in my own jungle?
> 
> I am incapable of winning. No matter what. If I have 12 kills on Jax we lose because my team watches me 5v1. If I get every enemy team member in an Amumu ult we lose because 4 people on my team chase down the Teemo with 100 health. If I get my mid lane 4 kills and my top lane 3 kills they build the worst builds known to man and still gets destroyed (one was a Kennen who didn't build zhonias and only hit 1 person with an ult because he was afraid he would die if he went into the middle of the team). If I pick off their ADC late-mid my team farms the jungle no matter how desperately I ping to push. If I 2v1 their tanks for a minute straight at the enemy, top inhib tower, my team loses 3 v 4's against their squishies. I'll fight jungle invasions where my laners only move to help me after I'm dead.
> 
> If I pick what my team needs we lose. If I say fuck the team and pick hyper carries we lose. I can't take it anymore. What does a brotha need to do to win a game?



sometimes kassadin just chases the lux away and throws the fight

nothing you can do man


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Cronos u have such a way with people

and getting the last post of a page


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2013)

If you had to be an LoL character, which character do you think you would be?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> Cronos u have such a way with people
> 
> and getting the last post of a page





4N said:


> If you had to be an LoL character, which character do you think you would be?



the one on the last page


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> What does a guy need to do to win? Is it not enough to win all three lanes for my retarded laners? Is it too much to ask for my laners to place a ward so I know when the enemy premade team is going to rape me in my own jungle?



ward yourself, as much your responsibility as it is theirs


just buy wards everytime you base when you jungle
you're the best warder anyway during lane phase imo since jungler goes everywhere


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

^This.

Not only do I almost always ward my own red and blue buff, but I ward theirs as well.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2013)

NICE ARGUMENTS, GOGETA.

LOLOLOL.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> NICE ARGUMENTS, GOGETA.
> 
> LOLOLOL.



What you bitching about now.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

What did i say wrong


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

Cronos said:


> sometimes kassadin just chases the lux away and throws the fight
> 
> nothing you can do man



Sorry, you were carrying so hard that game and I just had to ruin everything by feeding riven in lane 100 times 

not to mention you carried me like every other game as well


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

Now now boys.

Come on, is only a game.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Sorry, you were carrying so hard that game and I just had to ruin everything by feeding riven in lane 100 times
> 
> not to mention you carried me like every other game as well



true story only died twice in the lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

was dat da game i played as teeto

or was i cho


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

no it was the throw 50 minute game against a team with no adc


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

Cronos said:


> true story only died twice in the lane



and you also had 130 cs while riven had 210 

so you were still essentially useless the entire game 

and i apparently chased lux to dragon (hint: I didn't) and was supposed to kill the entire enemy team who all survived except taric who i killed in first 2 seconds of the fight, cause you all got destroyed by bot lane ap yi in like 5 seconds

cool story though


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

i didn't say i am better or played good, i just said you missplayed that part and we should of won the game if you didn't run off chasing

also i wasn't the one who said you chased till dragon, you were past wraiths tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

what the hell was i playing that game


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

cho i think


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i didn't say i am better or played good, i just said you missplayed that part and* we should of won the game if you didn't run off chasing
> *
> also i wasn't the one who said you chased till dragon, you were past wraiths tho



Bullshit. That game was long lost as we had all inhibs down at this point. (or maybe 2/3, which is still really damn bad, cant remember)

I just find it amusing how you keep blaming others for games you never deserved to win in the first place. Even assuming I threw it (which I still refuse to acknowledge), that was my game to throw because I was the only one keeping the team in the game at all by that point, and maybe corki


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> was dat da game i played as teeto
> 
> or was i cho



No, that was the one where I had to jungle on Mundo, and it failed spectacularly.

This was the game where people couldn't stfu about losing, and still apparently can't.

I enjoy playing with you guys and all, but this shit pisses me off.

Get the fuck over it. All of you.

It's a fucking game. 

The only thing at stake is your pride, and no one gives a shit about that.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

It wasn't Chausie, you were support bot lane with Eagle, WAD was Cho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

oh yea

my ruptures that game

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

Sajin said:


> It wasn't Chausie, you were support bot lane with Eagle, WAD was Cho



Im saying the one where he was teemo was the one i was mundo 

shoulda been more clear, sorry!


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

I throw in every game I'm in, even the games I win.


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

Which reminds me, since it's a Riven free week, I should play my EUW account.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Bullshit. That game was long lost as we had all inhibs down at this point. (or maybe 2/3, which is still really damn bad, cant remember)
> 
> I just find it amusing how you keep blaming others for games you never deserved to win in the first place. Even assuming I threw it (which I still refuse to acknowledge), that was my game to throw because I was the only one keeping the team in the game at all by that point, and maybe corki



that was your game to throw ? what ? were we watching the same game where you lost 2 mid turrets by what ? 20 minutes ? y
and it wasn't lost because we were winning team fights consistently until that point

yes i played bad, but we should of won, the only reason i'm still talking about it is because you refuse to take any of the blame


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

Cronos said:


> that was your game to throw ? what ? were we watching the same game where you lost 2 mid turrets by what ? 20 minutes ? you got one triple kill in a team fight and that's pretty much it
> 
> me: 4/5/13
> *you:5/7/6
> ...



You are kidding me right? Right?

I was 20-9-5 with 231 cs


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

i quoted the wrong game, my bad!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

still my point stands, when you have all of the kills, you don't just wander off


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

So you guys play games without me

without 1 vs 4 Nasus

or Mpen Garen, with whom i won another game.

And lose so horribly you keep bitching about it.



This isn't a surprise.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

I apparently never play with you guys 

- Need to practice people that counters Jax, cause my opponent mains it. Either I pick him or need to counter him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i get pissed at the game

even sometimes pissed at how some of u play

but everyone knows i get over that shit within like 5 minutes

until the next game

besides

its kinda like

the best person to be counselors for people in drug rehab

are ex-addicts themselves


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Demon Shaman-san said:
			
		

> I apparently never play with you guys
> 
> - Need to practice people that counters Jax, cause my opponent mains it. Either I pick him or need to counter him.



renekton

riven

jayce

malph

elise

darius

j4 if u take the early advantage

just to name a few~


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

I see you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in NA everyday queue'd up together, and I just wanted to let you know that I see you, and I _feel_ you.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> but everyone knows i get over that shit within like 5 minutes



lololololololololololololololol


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

Kicking random LoL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is all justified in favor of your NF buddies, yo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2013)

So apparently, both me and Froggen were born on February 21st 1994.

Am I the next big pro waiting to happen? 

EDIT: Max says it's in my blood, and that's why I dominated as Lux in my first game as her, ever.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> renekton
> 
> riven
> 
> ...



You mentioned Jarvan and Darius, i have to reply.

you can beat jax with Darius but you have to dominate him. I said earlier about how you can leave lane to stomp other lanes then come back or stay in lane to completely dominate your enemy laner. Simply because of Darius's lack of sustain, as the game progresses even if Jax is behind he can kill Darius, depending how later on in the game it is ofcourse.

You have to get a kill or two before level 6. It's hard at 6 for Darius because of double minion hit, leap + w + ulti 3rd proc. But an easy trick to stop this is to go to his minions effectively denying him 2 hits > leap harass. he can't take you 1 vs 1 full HP at level 6.

If you are going to gank other lanes as Darius vs Jax, do it VERY quickly because if you are even or close in CS at level 9, as Darius, you are going to die.



jarvan is very fun though. i played against a jax once or twice. you can get a kill early on quite easily in fact. Start 21-9 with red elixir or longsword. 
You want to keep buying damage during the laning phase as Jarvan. No chain vest shit. 2 dorans, Brutalizer, Finish BC or build BT.
Your E + Q + AA + Ulti should remove 60-70 pct of his HP, so you might want to slightly harass him with Q before that.

If you dominate Jax as Jarvan, you are going to keep doing that. With Darius unless you build like Mallet + BT (Which is shit for teamfights if the enemy ADC is fed, unlike with Jarvan). AKA you do not build heavy resistances/HP during the laning phase against Jax because he loves that. 

***If you do it with Jarvan (build lots of dmg i mean) you can get away with it, but not with Darius.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> renekton - *Going to practice him but I feel Jax is better late game*
> 
> riven - *Kind of a skill matchup. Idk, I'll practice her anyways*
> 
> ...



But yeeaaah. I should just play Top Lane Nunu. 

@Vae: First time Lux and you went legendary LOL. In your blood.



> Gogeta's post



Yes I've played Jarvan against Jax and I usually will win early and bully him early. Now the problem is my build for Jarvan. My standard build for him now is Warmogs, Black Cleaver, Wits End, Frozen Mallet, and Randuins (or Frozen Mallet). However lately, I can't carry as Jarvan. Not sure if it's because of my build or because everyone is so tanky at the end I can't one shot the ad carry. Or tank everyone.

Edit: I rush Cleaver. Should I switch out Wits End?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2013)

IN MY BLOOD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You mentioned Jarvan and Darius, i have to reply.
> 
> you can beat jax with Darius but you have to dominate him. I said earlier about how you can leave lane to stomp other lanes then come back or stay in lane to completely dominate your enemy laner. Simply because of Darius's lack of sustain, as the game progresses even if Jax is behind he can kill Darius, depending how later on in the game it is ofcourse.
> 
> ...



re:darius

yea u have to do it pre-6 

but i think i cannot stress enough (and i think u can agree) that darius utterly and mercilessly shits on jax pre-6



Demonic Shaman said:


> But yeeaaah. I should just play Top Lane Nunu.



renekton - of course jax is better late game lol but sometimes u play to win fast and hard

riven - like she needs skill. op as fuck

jayce - still counters him

elise - you can pretty much build her anywhich way u want in preference, she's the queen of top lane tbh

malph - lol malph still gets permed? weird

darius/j4 - same as renekton




> Yes I've played Jarvan against Jax and I usually will win early and bully him early. Now the problem is my build for Jarvan. My standard build for him now is Warmogs, Black Cleaver, Wits End, Frozen Mallet, and Randuins (or Frozen Mallet). However lately, I can't carry as Jarvan. Not sure if it's because of my build or because everyone is so tanky at the end I can't one shot the ad carry. Or tank everyone.



I've played a lot of J4 and I pretty much always carry hard as fuck (though as a jungler), but I'd imagine if I'm getting dumb fed and can get away with this build every game then it shouldn't be too different for top lane:

Warmoggs
Cleaver
Boots - I really feel like if they are not chock full of CC, CDR boots is good or hitting that 30-40% CDR range on Jarvan because flag combos are always fucking OP as hell.

Mallet/BT is always good. 

If your jungler/support are being idiots then get Runic Bulwark because this item is OP as hell to have when teamfights start breaking out in midgame.

I generally feel like Wit's end is not worth it anymore. Zephyr is pretty fucking legit, though.

Last Whisper on top of BC (with Dragon Strike) is always good for good shred too regardless of penetration calculations.

I dunno, though. I don't usually get to six items on J4 because you are the god of early game and if you snowball it right and play teamfights right you can carry hard if you ask me.

I think he's just generally 10x a better jungler than he is solo top, though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yes I've played Jarvan against Jax and I usually will win early and bully him early. Now the problem is my build for Jarvan. My standard build for him now is Warmogs, Black Cleaver, Wits End, Frozen Mallet, and Randuins (or Frozen Mallet). However lately, I can't carry as Jarvan. Not sure if it's because of my build or because everyone is so tanky at the end I can't one shot the ad carry. Or tank everyone.



It's your build. Jarvan's builds are flexible. When playing Jungle Jarvan, unless i am getting kills left and right, i go full tank and focus on Utility (Basically my whole kit) instead of damage. On top/mid lane Jarvan however, if i snowball (happens very often) i go Assasin Jarvan. 

Against Jax, you can't build Warmogs FM or WE. You are asking to lose. 

Go 2x Doran's blade + Brutalizer. Either finish BC or go BT, then finish BC. I've literally stomped a Jax and made him have 1-7 (And the kill he got wasn't me).


So yeah. AS is bad on Jarvan. Don't go for sustained DMG Jarvan. It's not as good as burst DMG Jarvan. If you are building Warmogs/Defensive items you lack DMG and are thus prolonging the fight. Long fights is where Jax shines. 
Burst is what Jax is weak against. 


Here is the guide i use, the creator of the guide is my mentor ATM. He knows his shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

@WAD and Gogeta: Thank you very much. Thats how I felt late game Jarvan, I lacked damage but I felt like I needed to tank or peel for my team. I'll try to practice this later.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> re:darius
> 
> yea u have to do it pre-6
> 
> but i think i cannot stress enough (and i think u can agree) that darius utterly and mercilessly shits on jax pre-6



Unless Jax baits you into a gank and gets a kill, which will snowball the lane, i agree. 1 vs 1 Darius should shit on Jax easily pre-6.



> I've played a lot of J4 and I pretty much always carry hard as fuck (though as a jungler), but I'd imagine if I'm getting dumb fed and can get away with this build every game then it shouldn't be too different for top lane:
> 
> Warmoggs
> Cleaver
> ...



Don't fucking get Zephyr on Jarvan. Oh my lord. Or any AS items. Yes, you can play him as sustained instead of burst DMG, but burst is much better because he is an ASSASIN with excellent AD scaling. So AS is shit. 

Also against AD, Omen is better than Warmogs IMO (Not that you can't get both, but you shouldn't do it one after another), and against AP get Hexdrinker + Mercs.

I don't consider him a better jungler because he is an assassin. He has generally mediocre base damages with high AD scalings. So he needs damage. And what's the rule? If you are stomping, get damage.

I am not saying you can't get damage and whatever on jungle Jarvan, but we know junglers have a much lower gold income. Not to mention that his early game and how snowbally top is, he can get gold much easier top. 

I don't know why you think laners can't gank. If my bot needs help and isn't 0-10 by the 10th minute, i go there, help them out, go mid, help them out, then go push top and repeat ganking bot/mid.
With Jarvan you need to just hang on 8-9~ minutes before ganking (Time needed to snowball). I am willing to give up early ganking for this.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> @WAD and Gogeta: Thank you very much. Thats how I felt late game Jarvan, I lacked damage but I felt like I needed to tank or peel for my team. I'll try to practice this later.



Late game build for Jarvan i use (i've got to 5 item builds a few times, only once full 6 item build)  is 

Mercs, BC, BT, LW, Omen, Warmog/GA/BT/Maw.

You EASILY kill the enemy ADC/APC before they can react.
You need to have a tank which can initiate though. You can initiate as well but only if you catch the enemy ADC/APC out of position. Why? Because your E + Q + Ulti + AA + Ignite can kill them, but if you stay afterwards they can focus you down.


You can build full support tank but only if your ADC is fed. If you are like 0-0-10 and he is 10-0-0, you might as well support him and keep him alive. But that happens in 1% of the cases, so i don't do that.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Triple post incoming ; I played Jarvan mid vs. Karthus once, that shit was funny. Once i got an early kill and got Dorans blade + Brutalizer, once he came to lane, E + Q + AA + Ulti. He died.

He came again, same thing.

Team rofled.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

I've never had a problem ganking for bottom or middle when I'm top. Especially if I'm winning my lane. And with Jarvan it's super easy to gank for them. So early and middle of the game, I've never had a problem with winning as Jarvan (The cries of why top is roaming to middle or bottom is amusing). My biggest problem was the build. 

I used wits early in season 2, so I tried it in season 3. But meh. I'm conflicted when I'm Jarvan sometimes. I play him as an assassin - Go for the AD carry or AP carry. But other times, I feel I have to play him as a bruiser OR play him as a peeler because my ad carry can't position And my Jungler or Support don't peel for my ad carry at all. Then my ad carry dies at the start of the fight. Should I just keep his role as an assassin? =/

Edit: Lol Mid Jarvan is fun. I enjoy playing Mid Wukong and Mid Pantheon as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I've never had a problem ganking for bottom or middle when I'm top. Especially if I'm winning my lane. And with Jarvan it's super easy to gank for them. So early and middle of the game, I've never had a problem with winning as Jarvan (The cries of why top is roaming to middle or bottom is amusing). My biggest problem was the build.
> 
> I used wits early in season 2, so I tried it in season 3. But meh. I'm conflicted when I'm Jarvan sometimes. I play him as an assassin - Go for the AD carry or AP carry. But other times, I feel I have to play him as a bruiser OR play him as a peeler because my ad carry can't position And my Jungler or Support don't peel for my ad carry at all. Then my ad carry dies at the start of the fight. Should I just keep his role as an assassin? =/
> 
> Edit: Lol Mid Jarvan is fun. I enjoy playing Mid Wukong and Mid Pantheon as well.



You can't always go full damage. In almost all of my games i am like 10-2, which is why i build heavy DMG.

However, it's all situational. Sunfire, Omen, Warmogs, Bulwark, Maw, GA.

What i am going to tell you is both from experience and from what experienced and skilled players have told me.
Having a fed ADC is much better than having a fed APC. 

You build support tanky items to peel for your ADC if he is fed. 
If your ADC is shit and behind while the enemy ADC is fed as fuck, you need to go DMG to take him out ASAP. 
Generally this doesn't mean that by killing him you'll win the team fight, but it'll be impossible to do so with him there.


Also don't build Triforce. You need AD, not utility.
Also don't build crit. Part of sustained DMG build, and you are relying on luck.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> chausie is an NF buddy too tho
> 
> and she has tits
> 
> thats kind of a dealbreaker



The tits are kinda cool.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

> Also don't build Triforce. You need AD, not utility.
> Also don't build crit. Part of sustained DMG build, and you are relying on luck.



Dear god, if I see any Jarvan build crit, I will cry. 



> You build support tanky items to peel for your ADC if he is fed.
> If your ADC is shit and behind while the enemy ADC is fed as fuck, you need to go DMG to take him out ASAP.
> Generally this doesn't mean that by killing him you'll win the team fight, but it'll be impossible to do so with him there.



Why I'm conflicted sometimes. Even when I help my ADC get ahead, his position is pretty horrible. He gets fed, but he doesn't do anything about it. He'll run from the fight because he's getting zoned, (therefore I try to peel off anyone that's on him). By the time, we kill off the people zoning him, the rest of our team is dead. And it will be me + him vs their three people. And we would be low. [This is the ADC on my team]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> Don't fucking get Zephyr on Jarvan. Oh my lord. Or any AS items. Yes, you can play him as sustained instead of burst DMG, but burst is much better because he is an ASSASIN with excellent AD scaling. So AS is shit.



I haven't built it myself yet but I'm starting to think it's just overall a great item for all AD-based bruisers.



> I don't consider him a better jungler because he is an assassin. He has generally mediocre base damages with high AD scalings. So he needs damage. And what's the rule? If you are stomping, get damage.



what

he's an assassin or can be played as one while also being one of the best junglers

his clear is not the best but ur level 2 and level 3 ganks win the game by themselves and u can go right after blue

ur pattern can be completely unpredictable

while top lane tbh u kind of have to outplay ur opponent 

if they have any kind of exp. facing j4's or understand his strengths/weaknesses they wont throw u the advantage early



> I am not saying you can't get damage and whatever on jungle Jarvan, but we know junglers have a much lower gold income. Not to mention that his early game and how snowbally top is, he can get gold much easier top.



idk man

like a typical score at 10 minutes for me is like 3/0/4 or something

i really fail to see how i can participate in so many takedowns and influence the game as much as i can with my early game presence if i was confined to the island that is solo top



> I don't know why you think laners can't gank. If my bot needs help and isn't 0-10 by the 10th minute, i go there, help them out, go mid, help them out, then go push top and repeat ganking bot/mid.
> With Jarvan you need to just hang on 8-9~ minutes before ganking (Time needed to snowball). I am willing to give up early ganking for this



never said laners cant gank

but obviously junglers will gank more

unless they lolbad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

also tbh crit is not a bad idea

u say u want burst? crit is perfect burst

the RNG is normalized so u will crit relatively soon

though tbh i havent really built any crit itemz on j4 either

but im starting to think that sword of the divine is a much more OP snowball item than i thought


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_idY9Wf5Go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Dear god, if I see any Jarvan build crit, I will cry.



I see many pros include it in their build and many jarvans actually building it.




> Why I'm conflicted sometimes. Even when I help my ADC get ahead, his position is pretty horrible. He gets fed, but he doesn't do anything about it. He'll run from the fight because he's getting zoned, (therefore I try to peel off anyone that's on him). By the time, we kill off the people zoning him, the rest of our team is dead. And it will be me + him vs their three people. And we would be low. [This is the ADC on my team]



I always go Assasin Jarvan regardless of whether my carry is fed or not. It depends on how fed the enemy ADC is. If very fed, i just build Omen and then go back to building DMG.



WAD said:


> I haven't built it myself yet but I'm starting to think it's just overall a great item for all AD-based bruisers.



It's good for Irelia, Jax and AS reliant Bruisers in general.

But otherwise not really. Bruisers are not AS dependant. Most of them anyawy.





> what
> 
> he's an assassin or can be played as one while also being one of the best junglers
> 
> ...



I am not saying he is a bad Jungler, just that he can influence the game more by going to a lane instead of the jungle.

Top lane is all about outplaying your opponent, what the fuck are you talking about son. Like it's any different with Jarvan.

Which is why my mentor got to 2K ELO with Jarvan, because anyone with understanding of Jarvan can easily counter him. That's not how it fucking goes. You can understand how Jax works in duel but that doesn't mean you can beat him in one.



> idk man
> 
> like a typical score at 10 minutes for me is like 3/0/4 or something
> 
> i really fail to see how i can participate in so many takedowns and influence the game as much as i can with my early game presence if i was confined to the island that is solo top



My 10 minute score is around 3-0 as well. But by the 20th minute i can be 8-2-6. I don't start heavy roaming until the ~10th minute of the game.




> never said laners cant gank
> 
> but obviously junglers will gank more
> 
> unless they lolbad



But a Jarvan who got lead top lane at 10th minute will probably do more DMG in a gank than a jungle Jarvan at 15th minute.



WAD said:


> also tbh crit is not a bad idea
> 
> u say u want burst? crit is perfect burst
> 
> ...



Yeah, no. I'd rather take out the ADC in E + Q + Ulti instead of hitting him repeatedly (4 enemies will be on you, you won't be able to do that and hoping you will crit. Also crit is expensive as fuck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2013)

Elise poops On jax

She bends him over and Just poops all over him

It's not fair


----------



## Darth (Jan 31, 2013)

I hear Jax wins the Riven matchup more often than not. So I wouldnt recommebd using Riven against a Jax main. 

Honestly, just ban Jax. gg problem solved.But yeah Elise and Jayce imo your best bets.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_idY9Wf5Go[/YOUTUBE]



ive done this shit before 



Gogeta said:


> =tl;dr



k so i can see that our ideologies on j4 clash but im not gonna be a fool and tell u that my way of playing him is any better than yours, so long as we both find relative success in the manner in which we play him then theres no reason to dare 2 compare


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

> I see many pros include it in their build and many jarvans actually building it.



... Why would they do that?


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty sure Jax loses to Riven early levels. If you take advantage of his mistakes you can just punish him. But level 6? Have fun son.


----------



## Darth (Jan 31, 2013)

err. 

people build triforce on jarv allah time.

Doesn't that count as crit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

people dont understand that with normalized crit u will have extra burst and since ur usually trying to bolster it a bit with a dash of AS it gives u good sustained as well

yes the over 9000 AD burst combo is fun and all but remember this is the league of warmoggs and late game the AD actually lifesteals pretty fuckin hard so 100-0'ing them isnt as feasible

u will appreciate those crits in teh autos between ur cooldowns tbh

i like ghostblade i dont think its as bad of an item as people make it out to be

sue me


----------



## Darth (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> people dont understand that with normalized crit u will have extra burst and since ur usually trying to bolster it a bit with a dash of AS it gives u good sustained as well
> 
> yes the over 9000 AD burst combo is fun and all but remember this is the league of warmoggs and late game the AD actually lifesteals pretty fuckin hard so 100-0'ing them isnt as feasible
> 
> ...



nobody really calls Ghostblade bad tho.. 

It's just better on certain champs than most. BC is kind of the end all item.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

BC is good but j4 can especially get away with ghostblade early on because he gets %armor pen shred already from his Q so the flat pen has better synergy

though truth be told ive not really built ghostblade lately mostly because my jungle style with ADs these days is BC for damage and t0nk shit so i can dive and not give a darn


----------



## Darth (Jan 31, 2013)

So I hear S3 new Ranked System patch is going live right now. 

Welp, dis shud be gud


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

You are missing the point. If you let the ADC get full build with warmogs and what not you are not doing it right.

As Assasin Jarvan you are not supposed to simply duel other bruisers. Your job is to take down the ADC ASAP. Assasin Burst Jarvan allows you to do that. You really think the enemy team is going to allow you to hit the ADC repeatedly? Hoping that you'll get a crit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

thats waht im saying

hence why ive never really gotten a full six item jarvan build

but if it did get to that point i think its prudent to go that route


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Because Jarvan has lower base stats than other bruisers, his play style is poke and execute, not duel to the death.

This is why sustained DMG Jarvan is not as effective. If you want to build crit and what not, get a champion that can actually benefit from it (Darius W, Rengar Q, GP Q, etc.).
Just building IE and AAing to death can be built on any champion.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

We are not simply debating NOW.

I am stating facts. Jarvan has low base stats. Like 420 base HP. He is NOT a good duelist. Building him like one would be silly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i happen to agree tbh but i think its situationally advantageous to built crit on any AD-based champs

u can theorycraft all u want but sometimes dumb shit just works in practice


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not saying it's the worst thing to build on Jarvan. Obviously if it works for you, build it. He is not AA reliant and as far as i know none of his skills proc crit.
It's no different than building IE on Sona.

Also what other crit items will you use to accompany IE? TF? Both are 8K in total. Youmuu's? Not very good ATM. Atmogs? Really?
If it crits TONS OF DMG but basing a build on luck is something i really prefer NOT doing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sword of the divine tbh

it is extremely OP

and j4 has armor reduction and more AS due to his flag than other br00zerz


----------



## Sajin (Jan 31, 2013)

My league better be named Zilean's Urfriders, or else.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2013)

Before i slap you WAD and your suggestions i am going to change the subjects

How OP is Thresh actually?

Also incoming S3 Patch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

thresh is definitely op


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2013)

defo op, that hook keeps you snared or whatever for like 2-3 seconds


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

i hate thresh

not as much as blitz though


----------



## Santí (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> sword of the divine tbh
> 
> it is extremely OP
> 
> and j4 has armor reduction and more AS due to his flag than other br00zerz



SoTD on Vayne is just stupid. I have never seen my hp drop so fast before, and the bitch wasn't even fed like that.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 31, 2013)

The lag on the NA server is incredible.

Every time riot is preparing a patch or releases a patch, the game lags like shit.


----------



## Slacker (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone up for some games on NA server? 

Add me: Ganking Platypus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lol that name


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2013)

Slacker said:


> Anyone up for some games on NA server?
> 
> Add me: Ganking Platypus



Adding.

GN: Predacon

Are you a new player or on a new account?


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 31, 2013)

Slacker said:


> Anyone up for some games on NA server?
> 
> Add me: Ganking Platypus



I shall add you.  Do not be afraid if you see: Ph4t Fi5hy 

Also I am deciding between Vi or Elise.  Both can top and jungle.  Which I like.  Elise seems like she is easier to gank with pre 6.  Elise also seems like she has a easier time top against most.  I think I may go spider lady and shoot webs everywhere.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2013)

wut de fck?

so many new ppl at once (so what if its just 3?) 

where you bitches been at?  this thread has been here since forever.


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> I shall add you.  Do not be afraid if you see: Ph4t Fi5hy
> 
> Also I am deciding between Vi or Elise.  Both can top and jungle.  Which I like.  Elise seems like she is easier to gank with pre 6.  Elise also seems like she has a easier time top against most.  I think I may go spider lady and shoot webs everywhere.



Vi is so much fun <3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vi is op as fuck

but she is indeed fun


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2013)

sword of divine first item on vayne
go to lane
1v2 all in
profit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2013)

im honestly considering just playing shen with 2 warmogs and a lot of armor to counter any possible blade of ruined king items. then i'll just laugh. no one plays ap anymore so don't need to worry about that


----------



## Sansa (Jan 31, 2013)

AP Mid or gtfo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i need to make a tier list of people i like palying with here and people who id rather saw off my cock with a rusty nailfiler than play with


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> i need to make a tier list of people i like palying with here and people who id rather saw off my cock with a rusty nailfiler than play with



Make a special tier just for me.

Name it 'Why the fuck do I even play with this bitch' tier


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the working title is "i do it for the hopeful semi-nudes in the future" tier


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> the working title is "i do it for the hopeful semi-nudes in the future" tier



That'll do

I did offer them before, but you guys had to go and lose, so I can only assume you guys didn't want them


----------



## Sansa (Jan 31, 2013)

So Shaco, Olaf, and Yi are getting nerfed but not really?

Why don't they actually use a patch to nerf someone that needs nerfing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i will never forgive cronos for that

ever


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2013)

olaf doesn't need a nerf?
im pretty sure he does
that or nerf warmogs the nerf wasn't hard enough


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> i will never forgive cronos for that
> 
> ever



Hahahaha

That game. I remember how bad we were losing,  I offer a bribe, and you guys almost turn it around completely.

I was ready to be impressed, till we lost.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 31, 2013)

No matter what they do to Olaf, he'll still rape everyone.

There's just no way around being buttfucked by Olaf.

Instead of nerfing Shaco, who'll still be annoying as fuck no matter what you do to him, why don't you nerf someone like Talon, or Kha.

You can't even nerf Kat without completely revamping her skillset.

Riot fucks up every single one of it's champions


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No matter what they do to Olaf, he'll still rape everyone.
> 
> There's just no way around being buttfucked by Olaf.
> 
> ...



Apart from Karma.

She's pretty cool.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No matter what they do to Olaf, he'll still rape everyone.
> 
> There's just no way around being buttfucked by Olaf.
> 
> ...



>Implying Talon is too strong.


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2013)

> No matter what they do to Olaf, he'll still rape everyone.



His ult is amazing but nerfing the items that make him near unkillable will fuck him over pretty damn hard. He can't just bulldoze through a team.



> Instead of nerfing Shaco, who'll still be annoying as fuck no matter  what you do to him, why don't you nerf someone like Talon, or Kha.



Talon doesn't need a nerf. Khazix maybe. 




> You can't even nerf Kat without completely revamping her skillset.



Wat?
Just nerf her ap ratios and her cd's and you'll shit on Kat's current power level.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay, got Vee to say some Riven lines for me on the SG stream.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Voyboy is playing Karma.

And just fcking outplayed Kat and Maokai without flash. Killed the both of them.

0_0

I think I just saw what WAD been going on about Karma as a solo laner.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

lol TF
*
    Trinity Force*
        Combine cost reduced to 3 gold from 300 (total cost reduced to 3903 gold from 4200)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

gg triforce meta here we come

3 gold combine cost

honestly? lol


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 1, 2013)

Getting surrounded by fucking idiots every game.

Failure supports that don't ward.

Retarded ass jungles that don't fucking gank

dumbfucks that get armor against a team of AP.

My god it's like I walked into a room of brain damaged retards.

/rant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

usually it doesnt help when u tell people that tho


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

Just bought Akali.

Teach me how to carry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Getting surrounded by fucking idiots every game.
> 
> Failure supports that don't ward.
> 
> ...



You play LoL, CK? What server and game name? :33


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Just bought Akali.
> 
> Teach me how to carry.


Q R E repeat until penta


Sephiroth said:


> You play LoL, CK? What server and game name? :33



I paly on NA

Screen name is Crimson King


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> I paly on NA
> 
> Screen name is Crimson King



Cool, we should play together sometime, I can at least help to have one reliable teammate in place of randoms.

Added, name Predacon.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Cool, we should play together sometime, I can at least help to have one reliable teammate in place of randoms.
> 
> Added, name Predacon.



Guess you would need one since you're unreliable


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Sion is fcking something else.

Bitches lifesteals more than we dish out. Unbelievable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, yes. If you let AD Sion get enough farm and items and do not keep him in check with: exhaust, ignite, crowd control, kiting - then yes, he can be quite a terror if you sit there and take it like a bitch.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh hey, you about to go to work?

Naw man, allow me to make you throw up.

GG fucking shit body.


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

Played my first match with Akali.

Got 7 kills before my first death, and ended up finishing the game at 11/4/4.

Poor Fizz.


----------



## Juri (Feb 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> lol TF
> *
> Trinity Force*
> Combine cost reduced to 3 gold from 300 (total cost reduced to 3903 gold from 4200)



I wonder if Phreak had a hand in that.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

is eu-w unavailable for anyone else ?


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't know because of North American Master Race.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

ya na is working

f u


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Guess you would need one since you're unreliable



Why, because I played one bad game with you? Fuck off seriously.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

it's okay sepiroth come play with me, are you on eu w


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> it's okay sepiroth come play with me, are you on eu w



Nah I'm on NA.


----------



## Juri (Feb 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> is eu-w unavailable for anyone else ?



Last time i checked it was unavailable.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

nobody wants to play with me 

even riot


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

Sent a request to Seph.

Also lol, don't let Vae get to you. He down talks everyone. He's Vae.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Sent a request to Seph.


Accepted, play some tomorrow?



> Also lol, don't let Vae get to you. He down talks everyone. He's Vae.



and he has no right to because he isn't even an impressive player, nor even if he was would I respect anything about him acting like an arrogant prick.


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Accepted, play some tomorrow?



Absolutely.



Sephiroth said:


> and he has no right to because he isn't even an impressive player, nor even if he was would I respect anything about him acting like an arrogant prick.



The key is to not take him seriously. He just enjoys shitting on people regardless. You can prove that you're 14x the player he is, make one mistake, and he'll shit on you for it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey hey hey, that's never the case with me when I play with Vae. I do shit all the time but I laugh it off and other times I can't take a game seriously. Leona 0/11 no problem. Against an AP Alistar and Tank Twitch. I'm so bad but it's funny.  

Besides after playing this game for so long, you get used to everything.

On another note



> Azubu releases Frost and Blaze (self.leagueoflegends)
> submitted 6 hours ago by maknub
> The contract expires on 2-4-2013 and Azubu decided to focus on Azubu TV and not to give them a new contract. OGN Champions Winter Final will be the final match that Frost will play under the name of Azubu. Currently, there's a rumor that Samsung is looking to sponsor those two teams.
> Source:



And this


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

NA is down, and the Patch 3.01 notes are up.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

New ranked system online?


Awww Yeeeeeah


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

ON EUNE

INSTA-LOG IN NP

GO TO EUW

YOUR POSITION IN QUEUE : OVER 20000


Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to not take him seriously. He just enjoys shitting on people regardless. You can prove that you're 14x the player he is, make one mistake, and he'll shit on you for it.



I hate people like that.

And negativity, I hate that too.

And insulting people on yours, or the other team. That pisses me right off.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I hate people like that.
> 
> And negativity, I hate that too.
> 
> And insulting people on yours, or the other team. That pisses me right off.



Well, fuck you too


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

HAPPY FACE GOTHAX


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

Friend is playing Yorick

i am spamming "yorick walks into a bar, there is no counter"

Also triple post for first post on new page


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I hate people like that.
> 
> And negativity, I hate that too.
> 
> And insulting people on yours, or the other team. That pisses me right off.



[YOUTUBE]ygr5AHufBN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, everybody in here so mad.

I enjoy all this rage


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, everybody in here so mad.
> 
> I enjoy all this rage


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2013)

Aight, you fixed the link.

That's probably my favorite comment of all time


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]ygr5AHufBN4[/YOUTUBE]



Let us all join this lawn mower in its ascension to a higher plane of happiness. Let your daily troubles not weigh you down in a lawn of suffering, but lift thine spirit toward the sky, forever unrusteled. Do not allow yourself to be rustled, but gaze upon the heavens as does this gorilla. Across the vast and majestic gulf of time and space, the jimmies rustle softly. For it is foretold, that on the day of this great rustling, no mortals shall live in fear. Blessed be the unrustled. Amen.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Aight, you fixed the link.
> 
> That's probably my favorite comment of all time



My username is Darth what did you expect? :insertstarwarsemotehere


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9gvqpFbRKtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> *Played my first match with Akali.
> *
> Got *7 kills before my first death*, and ended up finishing the game at 11/4/4.
> 
> Poor Fizz.


This reminds me, yesterday we somehow finished a game amongst the lag and we beat the team in a 3v5 and their akali was doing bad while their kat was doing the work. The *Akali* player told the Kat player that Katarina is doing better because *Katarina* is one of the easiest champs to play. hue fuckin hue.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

HOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHIT

[YOUTUBE]dBM7i84BThE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

akali op as fuck

what else is new


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

wad i bet if we were to search through your posts, the sentence "akali is op as fuck" would be met in at least half the sentences


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

and the other half would be riven is op as fuck

yep


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

Got Jarvan on EUW

LETS.FUCKING.DO.THIS.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

i just saw the most toxic player ever, i had to pick support, he told me i should go away from his lane or he'd feed, i didn't then he started feeding, so i left and tried to save what was left of the game started roaming, warding around the map, was going pretty well until he told riven to get away from his red or he'd afk, which he wasn't even close to and riven had almost taken it down, so riven took it and the draven afk'd for 5+ minutes then he came back, called us bad players some more, we almost won it, if he had bought some atack speed


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> and the other half would be riven is op as fuck
> 
> yep



yep                 .


also lulu is pretty fun, i felt quite usefull


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2013)

NA server still down. Why lawd?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck yeah 3 hours extended maintenance on NA.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

another game, mid afk


----------



## Slacker (Feb 1, 2013)

I made a EUW smurf in the mean time


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

wanna duo slacker ?


----------



## Slacker (Feb 1, 2013)

Sure thing add me: Not a Support


----------



## Sajin (Feb 1, 2013)

So they introduce the league system to match you with friends in rankings and there's no one I know in mine.

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, league system has been introduced?

Maybe I should play sum ranked again


WAD, wanna duo? We're about the same level so either of us (or both) can carry them games, should be easy winnings.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

DARTH TOMMOROW YOU AND ME

HOT SEX


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

didi and wad inc 2k elo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, it says NA is still down for me o.o


----------



## Slacker (Feb 1, 2013)

Too much dominance


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

mundo goes where he pleases


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh, league system has been introduced?
> 
> Maybe I should play sum ranked again
> 
> ...



idk

probably not tbh

cuz i get the feeling that if i do play ranked again ill go fullblown tryhard and i probably CBA to work around ur schedule of studying, sleeping, drinking, blendering, tf2ing, and all around didi'ing

but its a possibility that i wont dismiss



Cronos said:


> mundo goes where he pleases



unless he's walled off by anivia

HEYOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

ilu      wad


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally, NA server is up for updating.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk
> 
> probably not tbh
> 
> ...



no schedule to work around
just something we can do when we're both online


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

> Sightstone
> 
> These changes are to reduce the excessive amount of early vision teams can acquire with little cost. This should create more opportunities to gank and reward counter play, especially for junglers.
> 
> Recipe changed: Ruby Crystal + 475 gold = 950 gold (from 700)





With the increased prices of Crystalline Flask and now the Sightstone, supporting's becoming a real fucking hassle. 



> Fiendish Codex
> 
> No longer grants any mana regen



Real life?

And still no Karma rework. Fuck you, Riot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2013)

Someone explain to me the new system. I just won a perfect ranked game but I gain 0 points =/


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> With the increased prices of Crystalline Flask and now the Sightstone, supporting's becoming a real fucking hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ikr, so many things to buy for the team already, that people get pissy at you if you don't get them all ASAP, but just can't afford them. Then they put the prices up.

At least the sight stones have more HP on them now to compensate! That's nice. Just wish you could put down all 5 wards at a time instead of just 3.

I like karma how she is, for the most part. I hope they don't change her too much. I love the play style and design of her.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

WOMAN

GET THE WARDS


----------



## Slacker (Feb 1, 2013)

Those last two games were complete shit


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Someone explain to me the new system. I just won a perfect ranked game but I gain 0 points =/



hidden elo still counts you were most likely matched with someone way below you. also it seems you get more more points the further you go along, so don't stress out just yet


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

>goes to sleep at 8AM
>wakes up early to go to walmart for some snacks
>mom isn't going anymore
>logs onto league to check out the new rank system and whatnot
>position in Q over 200000

fck that shit. back to sleep i go


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> hidden elo still counts you were most likely matched with someone way below you. also it seems you get more more points the further you go along, so don't stress out just yet



Currently 49 points. But there is a bit of a glitch in the after lobby, because it'll say you only gain 0 points. I just need to win 2 more games and then best of 5
and then I go to gold V

Also I got placed with Platinum people. Why?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ikr, so many things to buy for the team already, that people get pissy at you if you don't get them all ASAP, but just can't afford them. Then they put the prices up.
> 
> At least the sight stones have more HP on them now to compensate! That's nice. Just wish you could put down all 5 wards at a time instead of just 3.
> 
> I like karma how she is, for the most part. I hope they don't change her too much. I love the play style and design of her.


isnt it only like a 80 HP increase? Not worth the 500 extra gold or whatever it takes to get it

prob going back to philo stone first


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

oh yeah i also heard they don't instantly receive the posts


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

So they got rid of ELO?

Or they just changed the ranking system so it doesn't depend on your ELO rating?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

there's still elo, just hidden


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

So theoretically, what would happen if I were to play a ranked match right now, seeing as I just got to 30 last week and never played one?

If I can get into the server anyways, over 20000th place in queue


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

We should make a ranked team.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

i'm hungry


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

Good suggestion


But, instead, can we do like, the opposite of that.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

WAD rage mode activated

Didi used SNAP

it's super effective


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah im taking a break from this game for a few days/weeks

maybe longer if life seems enjoyable without LoL


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

holy shit have you guys seen this

it's awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy2zT47yLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> yeah im taking a break from this game for a few days/weeks
> 
> maybe longer if life seems enjoyable without LoL



np, i will take over this account


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

What the fuck is going on with you guys lately

Every time you play together you are stacking fury.
YOU NEED THE NASUS TO BALANCE YOUR RAGE DEAR RENEKTONS


But seriously though wtf. Either you guys stop playing together or start to play for fun.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> yeah im taking a break from this game for a few days/weeks
> 
> maybe longer if life seems enjoyable without LoL


nooo

you can't leave cronos and meeeeeeeeeeeee ;_;



Cronos said:


> holy shit have you guys seen this
> 
> it's awesome
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy2zT47yLk[/YOUTUBE]




that's fucking baller


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What the fuck is going on with you guys lately
> 
> Every time you play together you are stacking fury.
> YOU NEED THE NASUS TO BALANCE YOUR RAGE DEAR RENEKTONS
> ...



I dunno, first time this happened with me around



me cronos and wad usually have mad fun, even when we lose


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> holy shit have you guys seen this
> 
> it's awesome


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

meh just some silly cho never grouping and feeding his lane, it's ok, had fun after wad calmed down a bit


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2013)

what, the video is awesome, classy as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

SNOOPEH <3 <3


I lol'd at Dyrus in the video though. wasn't expecting that from him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont get it

its people running around in slow motion doing with some parkour in it

maybe its just cause im new and dont know/care about the pro scene, but it doesnt get me excited for the championship series


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> I dunno, first time this happened with me around
> 
> 
> 
> me cronos and wad usually have mad fun, even when we lose



A day or two ago WAD came here raging. Cronos too.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i dont get it
> 
> its people running around in slow motion doing with some parkour in it
> 
> maybe its just cause im new and dont know/care about the pro scene, but it doesnt get me excited for the championship series



You should.

Its a lot funner than it looks. You also learn alot from watching how the pros play and all that shit. Give it a try. 

cwutididthar 

best vocabulary NA.


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> pretty dumb
> 
> if i didnt know what LoL was i would think its some dumb shit
> 
> ...



Ocelote is beast 

Though I'd be embarrassed at some of the ways his team has lost.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Can Ryze work as an anti-melee champ in the top lane, like how Rumble is used?


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> With the increased prices of Crystalline Flask and now the Sightstone, supporting's becoming a real fucking hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS GUY. SPOILED ON SEASON 3.

SUPPORT WAS SO MUCH LESS REWARDING IN S1-2. Imagine less global gold per second, no gp5 runes, a grand total of four support items that had no upgrades, no sightstone, no flask, and maybe 3-5 viable support champs that people wouldn't yell at you if you played. 

Fucking hell bitch. Get off your high horse and deal with the price increases. Spoiled brat.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> THIS GUY. SPOILED ON SEASON 3.
> 
> SUPPORT WAS SO MUCH LESS REWARDING IN S1-2. Imagine less global gold per second, no gp5 runes, a grand total of four support items that had no upgrades, no sightstone, no flask, and maybe 3-5 viable support champs that people wouldn't yell at you if you played.
> 
> Fucking hell bitch. Get off your high horse and deal with the price increases. Spoiled brat.



you forgot to mention that people stacked heart of golds ^
that was the best meta... 3 heart of golds on jarvan and you had almost your build complete xd


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ikr, so many things to buy for the team already, that people get pissy at you if you don't get them all ASAP, but just can't afford them. Then they put the prices up.
> 
> At least the sight stones have more HP on them now to compensate! That's nice. Just wish you could put down all 5 wards at a time instead of just 3.



The rage still burns! 



> I like karma how she is, for the most part. I hope they don't change her too much. I love the play style and design of her.



I love Karma's physical design, I don't want them to change that (aside from the terribad splash art), but her abilities currently cost too much mana and the payoff isn't that great; her range is too short, and despite her slow, which requires constant proximity to the enemy and one of two mantras to be truly effective, she's far from the best support when it comes to crowd control. She scales really well with AP, her shield and her heal are great if you have a lot of it, but you need a lot of CDR items for her "ultimate," which can be annoying to get if you're not playing her support.

A lot of hardcore Karma players say she just has a high skill cap and that she's totally viable as is, but she has the lowest win rate NA (literally), and sees little if any competitive play, which pretty much speaks for itself. Riot has been promising to tweak her for years. Last time anything about it was said they talked about a late January/early February rework, but there have been two patches in the past week or so and nothing.

I grow weary of the wait! 



Darth said:


> THIS GUY. SPOILED ON SEASON 3.
> 
> SUPPORT WAS SO MUCH LESS REWARDING IN S1-2. Imagine less global gold per second, no gp5 runes, a grand total of four support items that had no upgrades, no sightstone, no flask, and maybe 3-5 viable support champs that people wouldn't yell at you if you played.
> 
> Fucking hell bitch. Get off your high horse and deal with the price increases. Spoiled brat.



You bastard, who the hell do you think you are?! 

Also, why Annie was picked for a design upgrade before Taric or Sivir is beyond me, despite how lovely her new splash art is.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

Annie is fun as hell.

I don't like her visual rework though, her run animation looks fucked up.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, she lingers in the air a little too long, it's jarring.  And she looks a bit older. She has some good new quotes, though, the updated classic splash looks amazing, and I personally love the Panda skin, though I never play Annie and I'm poor as all shit so I shan't be getting it.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

Panda annie isn't available any more though 

The thing about her run animation is that her free arm looks elongated and really creepy.

Other than that, the rework is good.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Panda annie isn't available any more though
> 
> The thing about her run animation is that her free arm looks elongated and really creepy.
> 
> Other than that, the rework is good.




Available anymore?

It hasn't been released yet. lol.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

4N said:


> Available anymore?
> 
> It hasn't been released yet. lol.



I saw unavailable over it so thought it was already released.

I've never payed attention to Annie.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Nah.

Its a new skin. Its gonna be released with the new Lunar Revel skins most likely.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2013)

League of Annie


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Loving the new Annie rework, the new spell effects and voice lines are refreshing to character I've played so much.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

Maaang, Queen Ashe is on sale and I'm 87 RP short.

Right between the ass eyes indeed. gg poverty.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 1, 2013)

I had one of the most fun ranked games ever.
Our team had a Ryze , Blitzcrank , Kass , Wukong and Gragas .
We had no jungler and 4 aps 
Both of the enemy carries were fed (fizz and vayne) and we still won the game  
new meta ftw


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2013)

Just played a ranked game. I suggested we group while ahead and my teammates diagnosed me with downs. From then on every time someone died it was my fault. The other team grouped. Guess who won.


----------



## roninmedia (Feb 1, 2013)

In terms of ADC, I own the following champions. Pretty much I bought the two bundles when I started LoL.

Ashe
Corki
Sivir
Tristana
Twitch

Do I need to buy a stronger ADC and if whom, who is the choice to buy.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> In terms of ADC, I own the following champions. Pretty much I bought the two bundles when I started LoL.
> 
> Ashe
> Corki
> ...



I main support, and do poorly with Caitlyn, Miss Fortune, Ezreal, Ashe, or Graves only if their player is really bad (or we accidentally fuck up). I would say those are my favorite five ADCs to support for. Tristana's good as well because her jump allows her to finish off whoever gets away with little health in the beginning of the laning phase.

In order of preference for me, I'd say Miss Fortune > Ashe > Caitlyn > Ezreal > Graves > Tristana > Sivir > Corki, just off the top of my head.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

I forgot Draven, Vayne, Varus, Twitch, and Kog'Maw.

g

g

Uninstalling right now.

Although those would all be somewhere toward the bottom of my list, though Ace usually does very well with Twitch and I had a Kog'Maw carry hard earlier today after mid and top lost horribly. His passive is insane.

Urgot sucks.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 1, 2013)

Urgot falls badly late game.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

Urgot is more of a bruiser than an AD carry, always has been


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> In terms of ADC, I own the following champions. Pretty much I bought the two bundles when I started LoL.
> 
> Ashe
> Corki
> ...



Ezreal is like the raid boss of ADC's right now. Graves is also a pub stomper. However if you can get good at Trist or Corki they're perfectly solid.


----------



## Santí (Feb 1, 2013)

The Steel Legion skins look fucking great, especially Garen.

Manlier than ever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I dreaming or is ranked easy lol. All games have been a stomp so far, and one of them was a 4 vs 5.

Won 4 games in a row so far. Inb4 my next one is a loss :c


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2013)

Was laning against Ezreal and Lulu as Graves and Romlariel Nami, and Graves got a double kill in the first five minutes, so apparently Ezreal raged and told Malzahar to switch lanes with him.

... ADC Malzahar OP. ;______;


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL^ Are you srs, Adrian?

If that Malzahar built adc.. just wow 

In other news, Crs just stomped CLG twice in a best of 3.

I'm not sure how to feel about that.  I have no particular allegiance to any of the NA teams but damn, aphrolift ain't winning? ;_;


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2013)

4N said:


> LOL^ Are you srs, Adrian?
> 
> If that Malzahar built adc.. just wow
> 
> ...



I saw that. The sad thing is, is that instead of Scumshotgg accepting the entire team got out-played, he's going to blame Aphromoo and kick him, just like the last 2 supports.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I saw that. The sad thing is, is that instead of Scumshotgg accepting the entire team got out-played, he's going to blame Aphromoo and kick him, just like the last 2 supports.



>just like the last 2 supports

but chauster is still on the team


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> >just like the last 2 supports
> 
> but chauster is still on the team



I was thinking of Elementz for some reason. Still he'll get the Locodoco treatment.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2013)

> In order of preference for me, I'd say Miss Fortune > Ashe >  Caitlyn > Ezreal > Graves > Tristana > Sivir > Corki,  just off the top of my head.



Obviously you haven't played with my Corki.


> >just like the last 2 supports
> 
> but chauster is still on the team



Chauster and DL best on that team. Hotshot is underwhelming.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2013)

Aphromoo is pretty good. I feel like support is wasting his potential.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 2, 2013)

my main is Garen, so i don't know how to feel about this...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Fckin' Viktor is terror if you are grouped  and the enemy has one hell of a tanky line up.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Just did the hardest Kayle carry of my life in a ranked match.

20/1/7

Yeah, fuck you WAD and Ace  Kayle mid4lyfe. 

I wished I had one the ranked match before that. Went 9/4/7 with Cait and all of us won our lanes but Viktor was a bitch and when we would group, he used his Ult and laser. Bursted us the fck down. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

First game of Season 3.

Ranked.

9/3/19 MF.

Feels good mang


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Good games Santi, Ph4t, and Ganking.


----------



## Santí (Feb 2, 2013)

No they weren't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Sant? said:


> No they weren't.



It's all good, just have to take losses with stride and learn from them.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

OGN final between Najin Sword and Azubu Frost.


Link for anyone if they wanna watch.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

i love the new login screen


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

That video presentation they did of the players with the cool, dark background and special effects...

So it seems like NA isn't only behind in terms of skillcap when compared to the Koreans but also in making shit look badass as fck.  That video just like, wiped the floor with that little LCS promo clip released earlier.

Talk about creating a tense atmosphere. Just leaves feeling with a certain level of anticipation that you can't help but have.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Thresh wasn't around for long.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Thresh wasn't around for long.



Thats to be expected. People would eventually learn how to play against him.

If you can learn Thresh though then thats great. He is very much worth the learning curve.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

4N said:


> Thats to be expected. People would eventually learn how to play against him.
> 
> If you can learn Thresh though then thats great. He is very much worth the learning curve.



Nah I mean on the login screen, but yeah he died down in popularity a bit.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Nah I mean on the login screen, but yeah he died down in popularity a bit.



Oh that lol.

Yeah, but the new log-in screen is pretty dope nonetheless.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Well that was pretty unexpected.

Xin Zhao first picked by Maknoon when Kha'Zix was open, interesting choice.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol Maknoon baits hard by farming behind tower at level 4, gets first blood from awesome counter gank


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

4N said:


> That video presentation they did of the players with the cool, dark background and special effects...
> 
> So it seems like NA isn't only behind in terms of skillcap when compared to the Koreans but also in making shit look badass as fck.  That video just like, wiped the floor with that little LCS promo clip released earlier.
> 
> Talk about creating a tense atmosphere. Just leaves feeling with a certain level of anticipation that you can't help but have.



i haven't seen that, mind linking it ?


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm trying to watch some tournament for this game, being played live in Korea right now.

*flashbacks of trying to watch Starcraft matches in CPL etc when Quake 3/CS weren't being played*

I should really try a RTS at least once in my life  If for nothing else, just so I'd know wtf I'm watching during these moments.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Grape said:


> I'm trying to watch some tournament for this game, being played live in Korea right now.
> 
> *flashbacks of trying to watch Starcraft matches in CPL etc when Quake 3/CS weren't being played*
> 
> I should really try a RTS at least once in my life  If for nothing else, just so I'd know wtf I'm watching during these moments.



But this isn't an RTS game


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

Wtf, it isn't? What is it? 

mind=blown.


----------



## Santí (Feb 2, 2013)

It's an MAN game.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

MAN?

I feel like I'm being set up


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i haven't seen that, mind linking it ?



I don't think its on YT yet.

And NS pretty much have this game in the bag.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Grape said:


> MAN?
> 
> I feel like I'm being set up



It's a MOBA game.

Stands for Multiplayer online battle arena.

RTS games you have to build bases and control a lot of units. Here you just control 1 champ.

Though MOBA games are kind of a sub-genre for RTS games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Grape said:


> MAN?
> 
> I feel like I'm being set up



It's an AoS. ldskool


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow.

That 2nd game was awesome.

Much closer.

I wanted Frost to make that comeback. They nearly did as well.

Soong is an amazing player. Wow.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

WOOOOOOW

game 2 between azf - njs

awesome


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Cronos said:


> WOOOOOOW
> 
> game 2 between azf - njs
> 
> awesome



I know right!? 

I had no idea Najin Sword was THIS strong of a team. I honestly thought that those matches would have been closer but for the most part Najin Sword has been dominant.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

4N said:


> Wow.
> 
> That 2nd game was awesome.
> 
> ...



soong is their adc right ? no

he should of stomped twitch, watch was putting so much pressure on top so maknoon could win the lane that he should of taken much more advantage of that and get ahead more


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Song is the ap mid for Najin Sword. I'm not talking about Woong lol.

But yeah, I didn't think Woong was aggressive enough in his lane but he did great otherwise.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

ah yes soong won them the game i agree, that first teamfight under the second tier mid turret when he got dove, he had just bought zhonyas and just won it for them from them


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

Why are you people just now discovering how strong Najin Sword is lol


If it wasn't already apparent to you before S2 championships it should've at least been evident to you then.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Screw all of you.

Imma play Noc top.

You mindless haters. If some popular team plays Noc top you will all jump on the bandwagon and play Noc top. Fuck that shit.

Most people already blamed me for AP Kayle, but noo, she gets picked and suddenly she is OP. "Well she has mediocre sustain, burst and sustained DMG, very squishy, why would you pick her?"
Now ill just hear "Well he pushes the wave all the time" Fuck that shit, you were hating either way.

Ill get to 1600 ELO with Noc top, just you see.
I am just kidding that wont happen .


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> Why are you people just now discovering how strong Najin Sword is lol
> 
> 
> If it wasn't already apparent to you before S2 championships it should've at least been evident to you then.



i'm not just discovering, just enjoying the games


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Screw all of you.
> 
> Imma play Noc top.
> 
> ...



no

you can't control the lane with nocturne, you will always end up pushing the lane and that is not good


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

But Noc top is decent


You do indeed push your wave all the time so you gotta make the effort and push it even harder, just always push it into turret and then counterjungle or roam
and your trading is pretty okay



but no, just because it's unconventional you assume we hate on it
you're the mindless one here!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Well i wasn't speaking just to you guys here in this thread, but people in LoL in general. 

"GG KAYLE MID"

"GG NOC TOP,FUCKING NOOBS"

I was going to do what Didi said. Play very passively early on until 6 (If the enemy is someone like Riven, i won't need to care about pushing the lane), then push like fuck and snowball off other lanes.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

anything can work in this game, absolutely anything tbh

yeah people who said ap kayle isn't good is silly

and idk if you can play defensive, that noc passive does a lot of damage


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Woong throwing the game as usual.

He's just not close to his teams level..if only he wasn't the team captain.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Fed Cho'Gath is scary.

Luckily for me I'm a very nice player who Ult shield other players from the damage. Won us the game.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

gg najin

gg


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Woong throwing the game as usual.
> 
> He's just not close to his teams level..if only he wasn't the team captain.



yup


yup


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

tbh their picks were so wierd this game

sending alistar into a 2v1 is silly, and i don't understand how the trundle fits in this at all, no presence, cloud templar cheesed himself


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Didn't get to watch the 3rd game because I was playing.

But yeah, while these matches were of excellent quality, the competition just wasn't there. Najin Sword was in-control of all of their matches. As exciting as it was, it was pretty boring as well.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

i'm so happy for these guys man


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone know what song is being played in this btw?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

''why are people complaining the top players are the one who took most of the hit. the players at 2400-2500 got reset to play with the ones in 2000-2300.''

Fucking Dyrus, acting like the skill gap is even big after you hit 2k.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone know what song is being played in this btw?


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''why are people complaining the top players are the one who took most of the hit. the players at 2400-2500 got reset to play with the ones in 2000-2300.''
> 
> Fucking Dyrus, acting like the skill gap is even big after you hit 2k.



dem 2000 elo players


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''why are people complaining the top players are the one who took most of the hit. the players at 2400-2500 got reset to play with the ones in 2000-2300.''
> 
> Fucking Dyrus, acting like the skill gap is even big after you hit 2k.



I wish I was watching while Dyrus said that.

I would have liked to share some words with him. 

Wings was stuck in Platinum for most of the pre-season but he is one of the best solo q top laners in NA so what Dyrus said was pretty silly.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

4N said:


> I wish I was watching while Dyrus said that.
> 
> I would have liked to share some words with him.
> 
> Wings was stuck in Platinum for most of the pre-season but he is one of the best solo q top laners in NA so what Dyrus said was pretty silly.



It was a response to a reddit thread.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Graves, Noc, Malph, Ori and Nunu.

I got shafted with Support, wish me luck 

That's my team, btw.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck.

Support most difficult role NA.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

And we won.

Graves called me the best support he's ever had.
Personally, I don't think I did very well even if I ended up 4/5/21.

Least deaths on my team means I didn't sacrifice myself enough. Played too much ADC and I always try to survive.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

you can't be a ruffian and support at the same time.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

By the way, I never asked you. What anime is that set from?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> By the way, I never asked you. What anime is that set from?



Fate/Zero.


----------



## Santí (Feb 2, 2013)

Fate/Zero overall best anime of 2012 in my opinion.

Watch it.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2013)

What's it like?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2013)

I fell asleep watching OGN with the laptop on.

Also Noc top works, it's just that he has more viability through jungling. This goes the same with Shyvana top. I've seen it work.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

The 2k ELO mentor i was talking about

He was surprised at me for having a very high normal ELO, after we lost 2 games in a row.
And he told me not to invite him to games anymore, since he doesn't want to play against people like those.



Ehh... IDK what to feel.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

INB4 EUNE Skill level trash talk


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Trash Shaco who was level 3 at 7 minutes. Retarded Taric who was overly aggressive in lane.
Singed was alright, just had a rough laning phase.
Fizz that missed every ult.

Still ended up 13/2/13

MF carrying games every day.

Also, Gogeta, lol at that mentor.
Maybe he just didn't want to try very hard in normals? That's usually how I am, except when I play with a premade.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Gogeta, lol at that mentor.
> Maybe he just didn't want to try very hard in normals? That's usually how I am, except when I play with a premade.



He did say he wants to only have fun in normals.

But then again it would mean that he'd have to play seriously to do well, which is still very comforting considering that he is serious when he plays at 2K ELO ranked.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

It's like my 2.2k elo mate.

Every time we play normals he just takes it easy.
I've seen him play serious with me once, and he went 25-1 as Ezreal.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2013)

I was supposed to watch Fate/Zero, but got caught up watching other things.

I would give best overall anime of 2012 to maybe Guilty Crown or SAO.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Jiyeon, srsly? 

SAO? gtfo

Guilty Crown was alright but nothing top anime material.

Accel World
Fate/Zero
Psycho Pass should be on your list seeing as it technically started last year.
__________________________

But for the sake of keeping this thread on topic 

Taric is crazy. His passive is incredible for laning. I don't think I'll even try to rush an Aegis on him like I would for Janna sometimes. 

How would you guys build Taric?


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

What? Taric passive kinda sucks. His aura on his W is amazing though, if that's what you mean (I hope it is)


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah tarics passive is pretty bad for support

his aura gives ungodly armor though


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

Well tbf he was clearly meant to be a paladin like character, especially with his old ult (so AD/tanky Taric was their intention)

since hitting people lowers your heal cooldown
armor aura and an armorshred ability
stunning
how much mana you get is based on how much damage your AA does
combine that all with his old ult

Old: (Toggle) Taric emits a brilliant light, healing himself each second by 30/40/50 (+0.2 per ability power) and increasing his attack damage by 30/60/90. Additionally, it grants half the attack damage bonus to nearby allied champions and 5/10/15 attack damage bonus to minions. The cost to sustain Radiance increases each second.
20 seconds cooldown.
20 initial mana cost.
4/7/10 additional mana cost per second.

so you'd be fucking unkillable with all that healing from your ult and Q and then you'd not run out of mana since you'd be hitting people with lots of damage to get loads of mana


so yeah, clearly Paladin character


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

I shall add Nocturne to my list of people who counter Darius.

His W is even more trollish than Kayle's Ult.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha I remember that. I would build AP Taric too :3  And YES you rush Aegis on him. Aegis + His W, crazy aura and armor. I am currently 18-4 with Taric, and he's not that hard as a support. 

The standard build for Taric is the same for supports at least. Philo/Sightstone/Aegis/shurelias/Twin shadows. And hmm I never get to a final build but if I have to, I get locket.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Imma play Noc top and imma master that fucker.

Kayle is amazing as most say mid and she pushes the wave with EVERY auto attack, but Nocturne top who pushes the wave every 8~ seconds is bad?

No. I'll prove you all wrong. I'll learn to play him there and i'll prove you all wrong. Ill get to 1600 ELO with him. Maybe along with Jarvan too but that's besides the point.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2013)

mid role: push and roam
top role: do not get snowballed


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Roam early on? no thanks. And considering Noc's Ulti, ill roam when i reach level 6. Pretty much what i do on most other champs anyway, unless i am behind.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Gogeta, please.

Pushing top is a terrible idea, pushing mid is a great idea.

If you think pushing top is a good thing to do early on, you should probably switch role.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2013)

holy shit guilty crown was godawful terrible you people have horrible taste gtfo of my thread.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

>watching anime

you're all plebs


real men only read manga


----------



## Maerala (Feb 2, 2013)

what runes to ashe plsthx 

Might scrape together some monies to buy Queen Ashe now that it's on sale and take the opportunity to learn a new role.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

ad quints and marks (or switch some of those up with armor pen if you're feeling fancy or don't have enough ad ones)
armor seals
mr/lvl glyphs


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> What? Taric passive kinda sucks. His aura on his W is amazing though, if that's what you mean (I hope it is)



Yeah, his aura on W.

My bad. -_-

Its so beastly. 

Now I understand why he is such a popular champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

So I got into a discussion about history with a few american friends.

Brought up the fact that Sweden used to be a super power.
They said that never happened and laughed.

Yet they claim to know history.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2013)

Ahh Sweden. 

The place that everybody would love, if it weren't for the people.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Not like England has better people


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ahh Sweden.
> 
> The place that everybody would love, if it weren't for the people.



I think you're mistaking it with some other country


swedish girls <3


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2013)

Annie is fun as fuck.

Going in and stunning the whole team with my w, then melting them when I summon Tibbers.

Fed Annie = GG.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> I think you're mistaking it with some other country
> 
> 
> swedish girls <3



They look fine.

But otherwise!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

They're also very easy to get in bed.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> They're also very easy to get in bed.



Not that you would know.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not that you would know.



          .


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, please.
> 
> Pushing top is a terrible idea, pushing mid is a great idea.
> 
> If you think pushing top is a good thing to do early on, you should probably switch role.



If i am up against Riven, Darius, Kayle, Singed, and some what (depends on skill level) against Cho Gath, Garen, Vi, Olaf, Renekton and Jarvan, they'll push the lane if they want to ever harass, or get CS if zoned (Jarvan, Olaf, Cho).

And you think that Kayle pushing the lane at level 2 is smart? Getting zoned at level 2 is smart? Roaming at level 2 is smart?
I am not saying pushing top is better than pushing mid, but Singed does it EASILY at level 8-9. Yet he is a strong pick, and he goes off to roam after he pushes the lane. Why can't i do it?

Infact, i bet if dem koreans play Nocturne top lane, you'll all be spamming him there, while WAD is off buying all his skins.

EDIT : Also, i am not mad because he is or isn't viable top lane, i am mad because you guys are hating now, but if some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out there plays him top lane, you suddenly change your mind as if Noc would become suddenly OP.

Simply irrefutable because that's what happened with Kayle. Not just here, but everywhere. "Weak heal, Weak AP Ratios, pushes lane, high mana costs, blablabla". WELL LOOK AT THE SITUATION NOW.

Same thing will happen, not necessarily with Nocturne though. I am simply hoping it will happen for HIM.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually, nevermind all that i have said, i know none of that will change your mind just as what you will say won't change mine.

I shall fucking prove it to you. Soon.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol, I don't play anything just because a pro plays it.

I play the same things I always do. Just because a pro makes something work doesn't mean the average player will.

CloudTemplar played Trundle today, doesn't mean I will.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2013)

i agree with you gogeta, if you care about my opinion.

a lot of people seem to be all serious and not up for trying something different for themselves, and only give it a go if they see some guy on a stream do it.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, I don't play anything just because a pro plays it.
> 
> I play the same things I always do. Just because a pro makes something work doesn't mean the average player will.
> 
> CloudTemplar played Trundle today, doesn't mean I will.



Dyrus played Noc once in his marathon doesn't mean everyone does now.

But he played Nasus for like 2 weeks and many people started playing Nasus.
Kayle was played at a TOURNAMENT and people started playing her.

True, i am an average player, but ill try to prove i can make that shit fucking work. And i am not going to wait for some pro player to play unconventional champions for a certain role just to pick that champion up.



Chausie said:


> i agree with you gogeta, if you care about my opinion.
> 
> a lot of people seem to be all serious and not up for trying something different for themselves, and only give it a go if they see some guy on a stream do it.



Why wouldn't i?

Thanks for the support <3


I SHALL START A SUPPORT GOGETA FUND
WITH BLACKJACK. AND HOOKERS.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2013)

The new Lux skin is sex.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

tbh I think Gogeta is overreacting like fuck, only Vae said Noc might not be a good idea and Cronos as well I think


Yet he's going 'FUCK YOU ALL YOU GUYS SAYS IT SUCKS FUCKING PRO WANKERS NEVER TRY ANYTHING NEW ILL PROVE YOU WRONG RAAAAAAGH'

like wtf dude


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> tbh I think Gogeta is overreacting like fuck, only Vae said Noc might not be a good idea and Cronos as well I think
> 
> 
> Yet he's going 'FUCK YOU ALL YOU GUYS SAYS IT SUCKS FUCKING PRO WANKERS NEVER TRY ANYTHING NEW ILL PROVE YOU WRONG RAAAAAAGH'
> ...



I wrote in a post i am not talking just about the people on this forum wtf.

The same way i get mad with the whole Kayle thing, some of you guys she is more or less okay. Read the fucking posts dude. i am mad at the whole community for being what they are. If a pro player doesn't play it, it must suck.

I realise fully that Vae didn't go "noob ^ (use bro) noc sucks top, you are terribad if you don't see that, fuck you i email riot"


TL;DR i am mad at the whole community, not just vae.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If i am up against Riven, Darius, Kayle, Singed, and some what (depends on skill level) against Cho Gath, Garen, Vi, Olaf, Renekton and Jarvan, they'll push the lane if they want to ever harass, or get CS if zoned (Jarvan, Olaf, Cho).
> 
> And you think that Kayle pushing the lane at level 2 is smart? Getting zoned at level 2 is smart? Roaming at level 2 is smart?
> I am not saying pushing top is better than pushing mid, but Singed does it EASILY at level 8-9. Yet he is a strong pick, and he goes off to roam after he pushes the lane. Why can't i do it?
> ...





might've wanted to make it sound less like it was directed at us then


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

All this rage. 

stahp 

getting

mad

at

vidya

games


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> might've wanted to make it sound less like it was directed at us then



I thought this post at least hinted towards my hate towards the whole community



> Dyrus played Noc once in his marathon doesn't mean everyone does now.
> 
> But he played Nasus for like 2 weeks and many people started playing Nasus.
> Kayle was played at a TOURNAMENT and people started playing her.
> ...



Because i am addressing how people, in this example, started playing Nasus only after Dyrus did. In this post i indirectly tell that i am mad at the whole community. Sorry for confusion though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a friend who tried to go Nasus top with Flash/Teleport. He was inspired by Dyrus as well.

He normally doesn't even play Nasus.

Needless to say, he got stomped.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2013)

Imperial Lux > Other Lux skins.

Nurse Akali > Other female champ skins.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2013)

Scroll Thief Lux is best Lux


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Imperial Lux > Other Lux skins.



Agreed. (Not with the second part though)


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Nurse Akali is pretty overrated.

The splash art for Bloodmoon Akali is legit as fck though.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Imperial Lux > Other Lux skins.
> 
> Nurse Akali > Other female champ skins.



Better than headmistress Fiora and Battle Bunny Riven? ^ (use bro), what are you smoking?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 2, 2013)

This new league system can go suck a dick

I should be gold but instead rank V silver

lmao, now i have to win 40 exactly in a row, to get to gold.

5 ranks x 8 wins per rank.

Before it took 15-25 games depending on where you were.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> What's it like?



The anime is about people dying a lot and gilgamesh is love.

The visual novels are about trying to get all the sex scenes you can and gilgamesh is love. VN is only what I had heard of course.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> This new league system can go suck a dick
> 
> I should be gold but instead rank V silver
> 
> ...



wait wut?

40 wins in a row? Are you kidding me? D: Who the hell can win 40 matches in a row?


Why do people consider Malzahar a bad luck champ? Like they expect most Malzahars to fail whenever one is on their team.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2013)

4N said:


> Why do people consider Malzahar a bad luck champ? Like they expect most Malzahars to fail whenever one is on their team.



Because he does not belong in the current meta and people always want to see their team to be full of fotm champs.

He is still a completely viable ap carry


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2013)

When you say current meta, you mean ad casters mid and shit?

Some Malzahars I've been up against were pretty good and totally dominated. He has a high skill cap?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2013)

When I say current meta I mean he hasn't been picked in tournament since like what, season 1? Most people seem to think he is countered by one item (Quicksilver Sash).

He really isn't that hard to play, however. Only difficult thing about him is hitting his Q's, but that's not really the hardest skillshot in the game


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

Should I buy caitlyn or Vayne?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2013)

They're both really good.

Depends on whether you want to dominate early or late game


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to rape assholes sideways


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 2, 2013)

win 5 in a row, lose the two promote games

fuckig useless retarded system


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I want to rape assholes sideways



Buy Vayne.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2013)

new skins are out?

looks like my LoL break is over


----------



## Santí (Feb 2, 2013)

My friend is at the top of the Division IV Silver, atm.

Including the best 2/3 games to move on to the next division, you only need about 7 straight up wins to rank up to the next division


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm top of Division 1 Silver. Right now I am 2 - 2 in my promotion series. I need to win one more if I want Gold V. FML the pressure.



> Why do people consider Malzahar a bad luck champ? Like they expect most Malzahars to fail whenever one is on their team



Malzahars do have some skills involved with hitting his q. And knowing how to use his null zone and q in teamfights. His ult only targets one person, and it can be interrupted. He doesn't fit with the meta, correct. Most mages are underrated compared to ad mids (although that new item makes it better for mages so that they can start cloth + 5 pots).


----------



## Sajin (Feb 2, 2013)

Sant? said:


> My friend is at the top of the Division IV Silver, atm.
> 
> Including the best 2/3 games to move on to the next division, you only need about 7 straight up wins to rank up to the next division



Or just a couple straight up losses to get demoted.

I havent played ranked in new system yet but it honestly feels unfair, I can see Riot changing it in the future cause the way is now it seems way easier to get yourself demoted than promoted


----------



## Shozan (Feb 2, 2013)

I remember watching a dude playing Kassadin in a recent tournament that finish a really close match by owning the other dude when the other 4 in the teams were killed. I think it was olaf and Kassadin was attackin the nexus, then teleport, attack, move, teleport and did the nexus by himself.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I remember watching a dude playing Kassadin in a recent tournament that finish a really close match by owning the other dude when the other 4 in the teams were killed. I think it was olaf and Kassadin was attackin the nexus, then teleport, attack, move, teleport and did the nexus by himself.



xPeke?

Also who is Prince of Cheese? Show yourself


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I remember watching a dude playing Kassadin in a recent tournament that finish a really close match by owning the other dude when the other 4 in the teams were killed. I think it was olaf and Kassadin was attackin the nexus, then teleport, attack, move, teleport and did the nexus by himself.



xpeke made ocelote cry like a bitch but then made him feel better by the end. I like how no one screamed at whoever messed up that game when Ocelote got a bitching from the fat guy in S2 playoffs


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

I was thinking of building Spirit of the Elder Lizard on Rengar rather than the Wriggles.

Opinions?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

meh mana regen

tbh i think wriggles is a wasted item slot in s3

its so much easier to upgrade machete into madred's and that alone will significantly increase ur clear time (on any AA-based jungler)

1000g on top of that is a waste of monies

id rather finish madreds and build my actual items


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, meh mana regen, but it also give Health regen (which Rengar badly lacks) and a comfortable 50 damage to help gib.

Idk, I just feel the the Wriggles I've been building up until now has been a waste, especially since competition is getting harder and I need to carry out my role of bursting down people quicker in ganks. It's passive is also legit and will assist with finishing, AND it scales with level.



> Unique Passive - Incinerate: Basic attacks and damaging abilities (excluding damage over time) burn the target for 15-66 (based on level) true damage over 3 seconds



I'll try getting the madred's, and then just rushing the Brutalizer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2013)

This will always be my favorite Tale. Just cause it has Vi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

i like how theres a maokai sapling randomly on sona's head


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2013)

It ties in with the previous tales of valoran. The sapling became her voice. I like that tale too rofl


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maerala (Feb 3, 2013)

oh... em... gee...

I'm dying. i lob et


----------



## roninmedia (Feb 3, 2013)

I realize the horror of bad junglers after spending the week playing Amumu jungle whenever I can and then going back to solo top lane. 

I just played my first Jayce top lane in a while. Had to surrender though, but I went 2/0/3 with 225 minion kills at 30 minutes. My jungler, Vi did not rear her head in top lane until 25 minutes in to take down a tower. 

Her reasoning was because I did not ping, therefore why gank. Guess I gotta starting using pings more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

well if ur doing well on ur own i dont see any reason why the jungler has to come?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2013)

tbh it seems like you should have roamed more?

if you did then idk

oh 3 assists nvm lol im blind


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Straight up fucking Darius


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2013)

Fuck, forced to play with Foreign


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

gun to da head


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2013)

Read all the comics, great stuff.

Riven and Ahri are in most, and I main them so even better.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck, forced to play with Foreign



Its funny how I play my worst when I group with you. 



WAD said:


> gun to da head



shut up wad.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder why


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

4N said:


> Its funny how I play my worst when I group with you.



Re-read what you just wrote, please


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

y shud i shut up

and y do u play with peeps who obviously discomfort u

#logic


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Everyone should play with Santi moar.

#alone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

id play with u santi

if u asked

and if i was bored

i cba to just be chillin on scumbag darth's account


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Scumbag Darth lvl 5.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2013)

I hate Garens. Tips and Counters please cause he's a bitch.

On other news, promoted to Gold V.


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Warwick and Blade of the Ruined King, and a lot of attack speed. 

Proceed to shred his hp like he's a bitch carry.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Re-read what you just wrote, please





WAD said:


> y shud i shut up
> 
> and y do u play with peeps who obviously discomfort u
> 
> #logic



you should shut up because i said so. or else. 

and I didn't make the group, terry did. it can't handle vae's banter. i get nervous and become very conscious of how i play. screws me over :c

my confidence is quite brittle.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

So basically your level of play can be easily manipulated just by his presence now?

Ha.ha.haha.


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

foreign-tier.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2013)

I should not play when I'm sleepy, just makes my play apathetic.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So basically your level of play can be easily manipulated just by his presence now?
> 
> Ha.ha.haha.



whenever i play with people better than me, i usually try harder even more than usual but it can have a snowball effect if you are not careful with your words. basically i become anxious. it doesn't help that vae is, well, vae.  



Sant? said:


> foreign-tier.



u jelly? get on my level.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I hate Garens. Tips and Counters please cause he's a bitch.
> 
> On other news, promoted to Gold V.



try to bait his Qs 

go in hard on him after he uses his combo because he will not have anything to hit u with for 10 seconds

anything with ranged farm/poke does well vs. him

a few melee matchups can be somewhat of a skill matchup first time he's in shop

olaf kinda wrecks him or that was the only time i lost lane as garen to a non-counter for sum raisin


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> try to bait his Qs
> 
> go in hard on him after he uses his combo because he will not have anything to hit u with for 10 seconds
> 
> ...



eloquent spelling u have, wad-san. 

who is the girl in your set? it feels odd not seeing an LoL champ set from you.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

Horrible fucking teammates. So bad.

I camped bot but the stupid ass MF focused the level 7 nidalee with escape and heal instead of the level 5 panth and no escapes and no heals. Taric flash stunned, suicided so we get an opportunity, she wanted to focus Nidalee. WHY. WHY. SHE HAS INSANE MOBILITY AND SUSTAIN. WHY WOULD YOU FOCUS HER. PANTH WAS SUPPORT WITH NO ITEMS, THUS SQUISHY AS FUCK.

I dive mid telling Yi to go first since i was behind on levels and he was much tankier, he uses his Q and goes away, leaving me to die.
I go to farm, bot gets roflstomped. I gank, the insanely retarded MF won't cooperate and continues to flame me. I go back to jungling, she dies instantly. She is very behind and she tries to 1 vs 1 the fed enemy Nidalee and goes "wtf team" 


Oh my god even Taric and Yi who were regardless much better than her went "oh my god this MF"
So bad. Then he ran out of arguments when i explained how stupid focusing Nidalee is, nad he goes "kid grow up fucking noob"

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

This is why i stopped playing jungle.

Much harder to get fed and thus my chances for carrying get lowered, just like that.

Playing jungle in a non-premade is stupid as shit. Seriously i can't farm for 2 minutes without pings flying everywhere and bunch of flaming about how they need gank only to not get any cooperation when i come.

Next time this shit happens ill mute all 4 of my teammates and go afk farm in my jungle.


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Now imagine being a jungle main, and the constant trouble I go through.

And the one jungler I am best at can't even carry a game unless he's stupidly 20+ kills fed.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Horrible fucking teammates. So bad.
> 
> I camped bot but the stupid ass MF focused the level 7 nidalee with escape and heal instead of the level 5 panth and no escapes and no heals. Taric flash stunned, suicided so we get an opportunity, she wanted to focus Nidalee. WHY. WHY. SHE HAS INSANE MOBILITY AND SUSTAIN. WHY WOULD YOU FOCUS HER. PANTH WAS SUPPORT WITH NO ITEMS, THUS SQUISHY AS FUCK.
> 
> ...





Gogeta said:


> This is why i stopped playing jungle.
> 
> Much harder to get fed and thus my chances for carrying get lowered, just like that.
> 
> ...



Almost all of your posts int his thread have been rage or some issue or the other. I haven't rage posted in any of the LoL threads since.. the one before last?

You have clearly taken up my mantle. Congrats. Seek to surpass me and carry on my Will of Fire. huehuehue.

In all seriousness however, I agree with you. Jungling in solo q is like so harsh. Because a lot of players seem to think that their laning phase is totally dependent on their jungler and that they don't have to take any blame, junglers usually get the shittier end of the stick. WAY SHITTIER END OF STICK. For that reaosn, people who main jungle and are high elo tend to have more respect from me than other players. They stuck with it and made it work for them.

In my last game, I was 3rd pick and everyone called a role.

Except jungle.

I wanted to be a douchebag and tell 4th pick who called mid first that I was going mid but the atmosphere was pretty light and its not all the time where people call roles without any argument or negotiation so I decided to go Zed jungle. 

However, we went up against a tanky ass team whereas it wasn't the case for us. But remarkbly, everyone was talking and working together. They decided to switch lanes (top and bot lane). And it worked. Even when I lost double buff to minion no one raged. Which was good. I came back stronger than ever and wrecked shit. 

Gotta say it was nice working together with them.

But Gogeta, I'm sure you have more good experiences than bad. Just keep trying, like the rest of us do. :>

What is your elo range in ranked btw? Gold?


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

I will be one of those who main jungle in the gold elo range. It is my destiny.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

4N said:


> Almost all of your posts int his thread have been rage or some issue or the other. I haven't rage posted in any of the LoL threads since.. the one before last?



Almost all of my posts? Yes quite a number have been rage. But almost all? Go through my posts plz.



> You have clearly taken up my mantle. Congrats. Seek to surpass me and carry on my Will of Fire. huehuehue.



I'd rather stop posting all together in here than become like you



> In all seriousness however, I agree with you. Jungling in solo q is like so harsh. Because a lot of players seem to think that their laning phase is totally dependent on their jungler and that they don't have to take any blame, junglers usually get the shittier end of the stick. WAY SHITTIER END OF STICK. For that reaosn, people who main jungle and are high elo tend to have more respect from me than other players. They stuck with it and made it work for them.



Like, i watch St.Vicious and Oddone's stream and games and what not, they can at least clear the wolf camp without a laner instantly dying. How does my bot manage to die before the creeps have even spawned is beyond me. I realise i can simply be having bad games, but this is just ridiculous. I see Oddone with like a 2-0-1 score and 100 CS by the 18th minute or so, but that would be impossible because if i farm for that long my team goes batshit insane.





> In my last game, I was 3rd pick and everyone called a role.
> 
> Except jungle.
> 
> ...



Yeah this is all nice and dandy. Point being?



> But Gogeta, I'm sure you have more good experiences than bad. Just keep trying, like the rest of us do. :>
> 
> What is your elo range in ranked btw? Gold?



I actually just started Noc and went 7-4-5 in my first game but still lose, next game i get 7-7-9 but the enemy Yi got a quadra because my low HP teammates at bot wouldn't go back despite the fact that i wrote 4-5 times "please go back, you can't fight them"

That yi ended with like 15-3. 

3rd game, the one i am raging about (if anyone else also minds ill delete the post ASAP), it simply broke me unlike the last 2 games in which there was a CHANCE of winning. 
I just start to break down when a lane goes 0-2/3 before i can even finish my initial jungle. I can't help that lane. But that lane is constantly flaming me.

I can't trust teammates in SoloQ. Jungling is bad in Solo Q without at least a premade friend. I initiate, they don't follow up. You are dependant on someone else, but not when you are mid or top, which is why i like those lanes the most.

Oh, and my Normal ELO is very high but i am still 1200 due to idiotic premade i had and the fact that i have maybe 10 games ranked total.



Sant? said:


> Now imagine being a jungle main, and the constant trouble I go through.
> 
> And the one jungler I am best at can't even carry a game unless he's stupidly 20+ kills fed.



I was actually for a while some time ago, but i was always playing with a premade friend who was good. I would've at least snowball his lane and then we would roam.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

In conclusion, note to self, stick to solo top.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Almost all of my posts? Yes quite a number have been rage. But almost all? Go through my posts plz.



Sadly, I have selective memory just as you do when it concerns me and my posts, especially when you like to point out my double posting but you never say anything when other people do it and they do it more often than me. 



> I'd rather stop posting all together in here than become like you



Aww, don't be like that. The way you've carried yourself in this thread the last couple of pages has made me think that I'm not as unpleasant as I would think.


> Like, i watch St.Vicious and Oddone's stream and games and what not, they can at least clear the wolf camp without a laner instantly dying. How does my bot manage to die before the creeps have even spawned is beyond me. I realise i can simply be having bad games, but this is just ridiculous. I see Oddone with like a 2-0-1 score and 100 CS by the 18th minute or so, but that would be impossible because if i farm for that long my team goes batshit insane.



Well, that doesn't happen all the time but I understand where you come from. People need to learn how to manage their lane better. If you are losing trades and whatever, just play it sae. Sure you may lose CS but at least you won't feed.

And my jungling is terror but depending how I feel, I'll either gank a shit ton or farm mostly. Last game I played, I did a bit of both and it paid off.





> Yeah this is all nice and dandy. Point being?



I was just trying to point out that there can still be cool chaps in solo q. Its not all hopeless as you seem to think right now.



> That yi ended with like 15-3.
> 
> 3rd game, the one i am raging about (if anyone else also minds ill delete the post ASAP), it simply broke me unlike the last 2 games in which there was a CHANCE of winning.
> I just start to break down when a lane goes 0-2/3 before i can even finish my initial jungle. I can't help that lane. But that lane is constantly flaming me.



No one really cares for rage and rage posts. As long as its not offensive to anyone, its actually pretty entertaining to read lol.

But back on the subject, yeah, its pretty rough when you are being flamed for the failures of someone else. :c


> I can't trust teammates in SoloQ. Jungling is bad in Solo Q without at least a premade friend. I initiate, they don't follow up. You are dependant on someone else, but not when you are mid or top, which is why i like those lanes the most.



Well, some people make it work, some don't. You still haven't developed the proper solo q mentality yet it seems to me. Neither have I but I find it helps when you just take the blame on yourself. Leaves more space for you to think about what you did and what you could have done right and less space for you to blame others because in the end, you can only try your hardest and hope for the best, right? I'm not saying to keep your rage in either and act like there aren't tards. We all know there is a shit ton but there is nothing you can do about that.

Logic counters anger. But there will always be time when we say fck it and let it all out. More often than not though you should try to keep that in mind if you are going to continuously play the game and want to improve.



> Oh, and my Normal ELO is very high but i am still 1200 due to idiotic premade i had and the fact that i have maybe 10 games ranked total.


I'm jelly. My normal elo is average. And I'm surprised you only have 10 games. I keep thinking of you as someone who has a shit ton of experience in ranked 




> I was actually for a while some time ago, but i was always playing with a premade friend who was good. I would've at least snowball his lane and then we would roam.



Can't you play with your friend anymore?

Oh, and btw, I'm not trying to come off as if I'm better than you because you do seem as if you want to come off as an asshole. I'm simply sharing some stuff that has helped me. My own experience and the advice from people in this thread has helped me gain a better perspective of the game and which in turn has lead to a more enjoyable experience overall. Not too much has changed but its better than before to say the least. 

To quote what Ace told me a long time back.

"foreign, less QQ. more pew pew."

Didi and Darth - Focus on what you can improve because you can never have a perfect game either. (not entirely word for word but thats the drift of what they said.)

Also, remember you aren't the only one who goes through this. Pro players had to go through this shit as well but they just rise above it. Keep trying man! Play lanes you are more comfortable with. Take breaks when you feel you need to. All that type of shit that I'm sure you already know.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

Goova said:


> This new league system can go suck a dick
> 
> I should be gold but instead rank V silver
> 
> ...


 
Why do you feel you should have been Gold? I personally feel i was placed fairly. And to be honest I really like the new system more than the old. 

Also, why am I a scumbag now?


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Now? You always have


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Scumbag Darth lvl 5.



wait wat . im not level 5 ur info is clearly incorrect.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 3, 2013)

You aren't picking the right junglers.

The only good junglers in solo q.

Shaco.
Tryndamere.

The end.

Tryndamere is hidden OP in the jungle atm now that it gives more farm. Buy the machete go straight attack speed boots and never finish the madreds and sell the machete after you got your first decent item, avarice blade isn't bad.

Just farm farm farm in jungle don't give a darn about ganking, just counter jungle when you see hte other jungle gank or counter gank if close enough.

End game you are god.

Shaco...well if you are a good Shaco even if the lane doesnt do shit you can usually get the kill.

Also ganking bot more than once is a dumb decision. If they don't get it right the first time they won't.


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Rotfl.

Decided to Volibear top and went against Darius.

That guy was fucking HELPLESS in every sense of the definition, Voli counters too hard


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

Tryndamere? In the jungle? Interesting...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Tryndamere? In the jungle? Interesting...



But is it as interesting as Tryndamere mid lane?


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *4N*
> 
> Trust me, when everyone spammed like 4-5 pages with their thoughts on the tournament i was like "not this shit again"
> 
> I just feel stupid saying what i said to you to 5+ people.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2013)

hello friends


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

That image, and the subtitles


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Voli top is too pro.

Anyone who commits into a fight with him with his passive is asking to feed him.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

whoa

just typing that long ass post to gogeta just made me realize something

he is right

why the fuck do i care so much?

i usually try to remain respectful but if i get shit for it, whats the point?

the fruits of dem tl;dr lol


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

trigger his passive and back the fuck off

it's not that hard



or ignite and kill him anyway

edit: WOAH WTF 4N FINALLY GETS IT


I've said it multiple times, stop caring what random fucktards on the internet think about you, glad to see you finally realize it


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, but people are stupid and no one in S3 runs the terror of Voli-fucking-Bear 

They're like children.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> edit: WOAH WTF 4N FINALLY GETS IT
> 
> 
> I've said it multiple times, stop caring what random fucktards on the internet think about you, glad to see you finally realize it



LoL wise, yeah, you are right. It took me a long ass time to realize this lol.

Its because I tend to have a high opinion of players who were good and I let what they said to affect my psyche a bit too much.

I'm pretty much of average skill cap in this game. I'm not good and this displeases me just a tad but it gives me some level of satisfaction acknowledging that out loud instead of just keeping that to myself deep inside and asking for an opinion of my current skillcap every now and then. I don't think its wrong to ask other players who are better than you what you did wrong so you can improve on your weakpoints though. Frankly speaking, I can only see myself going up from here.

EDIT: I fail to see how you can go down anyway unless if you haven't played for an extended period of time.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

Look, i am halfway through my tl;dr post but i have to go now to my birthday party and lovely stuff like that so ill be back in a few hours with the post done. Take care.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Look, i am halfway through my tl;dr post but i have to go now to my birthday party and lovely stuff like that so ill be back in a few hours with the post done. Take care.



happy birthday. enjoy it mate.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Gogeta!


----------



## Sajin (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy birthday man.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

I have only one thing to say to that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2_xFSL5H1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2013)

i got to 1:13 before i castrated my ears


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

happy birthday gogeta

go getta laid


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


>



My longest was 74 minutes, twas close 



Didi said:


> I have only one thing to say to that
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2_xFSL5H1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

wapanese is so funny


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2013)

happy birthday gogeta


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> I have only one thing to say to that
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2_xFSL5H1o[/YOUTUBE]



Sounds like a dying parrot.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

god fucking dammit 1.5 hour queue ugh


at least this inlog music is soooooo good, I can listen to it all day


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2013)

It's an EUW problems.

Others have also been in queue for a solid hour.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

oh yeah, happy birthday btw Mister Macedonia


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2013)

I DONT WANT YOUR STINKY WORDS ANYMORE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

i dont believe anyone feels the way i do about you nowwwwwww


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont believe anyone feels the way i do about you nowwwwwww


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont believe anyone feels the way i do about you nowwwwwww



Wads that guy who is sat in the corner with a guitar doing shitty covers when you go to the pub


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2013)

shitty covers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

if by pub u mean high school then yep thats me to a tee


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

D'awwww, there goes waddles, bringing entertainment to dingy establishments!

Many awful days, where I was dragged to the pub by family, were made brighter by people like you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

only because i shagged u good


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

lol WAD, real classy


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2013)

OH SHIT HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> only because i shagged u good



I should hope not, I was 14 at the time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

old enough to bleed old enough to breed


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So basically your level of play can be easily manipulated just by his presence now?
> 
> Ha.ha.haha.



This is nothing new when it comes to me.

Even in real life, people fuck up more often if I'm around because of my high expectations and my flame comments


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2013)

Also, on the note of this.



> Vae might only find enjoyable playing with pros. If you wanna play for fun and not get trashed all the time, no point playing with him. Doesn't matter that you both post on this forum, in this thread.



That's not true, I fuck around with some people all the time.
I just prey on the easy targets, I love making people doubt themselves but you can't do that with good players or confident people.
I never do that with Terry for example, because I see no reason to 

Thing is that I fuck around with other good players, if someone is bad I'll usually assume they ''fuck around'' because they can't play normally on a decent level.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 3, 2013)

I swear to fucking god man, NA has the most immature, brain dead fuckwads on this planet.

I haven't lost my lane all day, but either bot or top feed a million kills before 10 minutes and the opponent gets too fed to handle.

Fucking tristana gave draven 10 kills before 10 minutes and Olaf couldn't even tank him at 30 minutes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

>na
>includes the U.S

whatdiduexpect.jpg


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> old enough to bleed old enough to breed




Oh, you!


----------



## Sansa (Feb 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I should hope not, I was 14 at the time



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75XKGVwGEt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2013)

Normals anyone?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2013)

4N always does well when he plays with me o.o


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *4N*
> 
> 
> Do you have a PBE account
> ...



Yep I have PBE. But I don't wanna 1v1. You'll rip me a new one. I already admitted inferiority. 

However, I would like to play with you all the same. Perhaps if you aren't out for blood, maybe? You can help me improve my laning skills.



> The thing is i want to improve so tryharding in normals is fine for me because normals have hidden ELO, thus i can get higher and higher till a point. It's also much less stressful than ranked because for some reason there is much more flame there, so...
> 
> It's not the same as losing a ranked game.



Fair enough. Normals, Ranked, its all the same to me lol.




> We were supposed to play yesterday but he dumped me. I won't say why or how, i am waiting for him to come clean and admit it.
> 
> He really is a scumbag.



Can't trust them siths yo.



> As i said, i really want to get good at this game and hopefully go pro one day - i have to first set up a plan about how to do it. I've beaten players with 2k+ wins but that's because they are not trying to improve, but just have fun.



I have beaten a few players with over 1k wins and its like you said, they just play to have fun. I don't know how you can play this game and not feel really competitive about it at the same time though. Personally speaking, it would just be inadequate for me. Its a really good feeling when you feel the fruits of your labor when you win.



> Basically i consider confidence the core of a character.
> 
> For example, if you are a parent and you let your kid throw food and clothes (generally be a piece of shit), ill say you have no confidence and weak character. If you had confidence you'd spank that kid and ground him harshly, not go "OH WELL HONEY DONT DO THAT NEXT TIME OKAY I LOVE YOU".



Hmm, fair enough I guess. I can see why you consider confidence as its core but I tend to take in other factors as well.

And I was raised by the 'spare the rod spoil the child' ideology so yeah, there was none of that when I was growing up. 



> Also, i talk regularly with my 2k ELO mentor, we don't just talk strictly Jarvan related things. We chat because we find each other fun (That can't sound more Foreign), not because my skills are above everyone elses.
> Vae might only find enjoyable playing with pros. If you wanna play for fun and not get trashed all the time, no point playing with him. Doesn't matter that you both post on this forum, in this thread.



GAY!

I kid.

And I play both for fun and to improve. Thats how I derive enjoyment from this game.

All this talk though, I probably should ask though - What do you think of League of Legends as a game? Whats your likes and dislikes? I expect thorough answers fucker. 

And consider me weird, but I love these tl;drs once these conversations are interesting. What a boring life I lead haha.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 4N always does well when he plays with me o.o



I feel less pressure when you play. 

but yeah, me and Terry were arguing over taking support. 

I had no choice to go mid because I didn't believe I could do a better job and I might have failed badly plus he was ahead in pick order.
Went 1st time Ryze.

And I gotta say, that champ is freakin' ludicrous. I was literally BUTTON MASHING in team fights.  Gotta work on my laning with him though - i'm not accustomed to his attack speed and low AD. missed a ton of CS with him. At the very least I kept ahead of Akali and fucking outplayed at with the low health baits at my turret. Dat spell vamp too good 

Went 16/3/16 and carried 3(gold ranked as well) players who I hold in high esteem on my back. FIrst time I ever carried Darth in my life. I actually did it ;_;

Its a good feeling.  I'm glad I didn't fail that time.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to play but the server is still down


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

EUW too UP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

fuck riot in its festering asshole


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuck riot in its festering asshole



ye man, fuck them all

At least I got 1 game in today

And it was a win! My losing streak is broken


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

its because we had robot suit mouse


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2013)

I suck at mid. I dislike that lane actually because I'm not great with mages. I can probably play bruisers mid if I'm forced to mid. Which is why 4N I wanted to support over mid. And I was a higher pick above you so gg, I picked first  

And. Fuck Garens. Fuck them all. I still don't know how to deal with them -_- 

Also Vae you complete me too <3 I didn't get a chance to reply.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

The Robot Suit Mouse was the ADC I have ever supported for.

Building tanky too, so I don't need to heal him so much, and can use my blue buff to attack more!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I suck at mid. I dislike that lane actually because I'm not great with mages. I can probably play bruisers mid if I'm forced to mid. Which is why 4N I wanted to support over mid. And I was a higher pick above you so gg, I picked first
> 
> And. Fuck Garens. Fuck them all. I still don't know how to deal with them -_-
> 
> Also Vae you complete me too <3 I didn't get a chance to reply.



so just pick bruisers

also can u play non-mage APs? (yes theres a difference)

also i already gave u some advice on how to deal with garen 



Chausie said:


> The Robot Suit Mouse was the ADC I have ever supported for.
> 
> Building tanky too, so I don't need to heal him so much, and can use my blue buff to attack more!



I STILL DONT FORGIVE U


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

power chord stronk


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

I play Vlad when I feel like losing horribly in lane and yet somehow still winning the game. 

Fuck man I should just go heal/Ignite Vlad and change my name to Silsol II.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

or u could be like sajin and stomp ur lane horribly as vlad but afk push for the next 20 minutes and die like 5 times and throw whatever advantage u have instead of utilizing vlad's godlike teamfight presence


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> I play Vlad when I feel like losing horribly in lane and yet somehow still winning the game.
> 
> Fuck man I should just go heal/Ignite Vlad and change my name to Silsol II.



I thought as Vlad you run Ignite/Ghost?

And Silsol, isn't he the dude in high elo that isn't that special mechanically speaking but he can make really good plays? Or he does some really unusual shit but makes it work? Or is that Azingy? :\



WAD said:


> or u could be like sajin and stomp ur lane horribly as vlad but afk push for the next 20 minutes and die like 5 times and throw whatever advantage u have instead of utilizing vlad's godlike teamfight presence



Split pushing is the in-thing. 

I've never been aware of Vlad's teamfight ability though. I think its because most of the time when I play with a Vlad, they build tanky as shit and deal no damage. -_-'


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

4N said:


> I thought as Vlad you run Ignite/Ghost?
> 
> And Silsol, isn't he the dude in high elo that isn't that special mechanically speaking but he can make really good plays? Or he does some really unusual shit but makes it work? Or is that Azingy? :\
> 
> ...




SilSol is the guy that goes heal ignite on every champ and is the embodiment of lose lane win game


Azingy is the guy that does unusual stuff yeah (also he's been made famous by theOddOne's stream basically)


And even with a tanky Vlad
that damage amplification ult 2 gud


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

vlad in any wombo combo team is brutal and there is p much 0 chance u will win that teamfight


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> or u could be like sajin and stomp ur lane horribly as vlad but afk push for the next 20 minutes and die like 5 times and throw whatever advantage u have instead of utilizing vlad's godlike teamfight presence



that was so funny

and he kept going back there all like 'Y DEY ALL TOP WTF' when he was going for the inhibitor tower by himself


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

> I've never been aware of Vlad's teamfight ability though. I think its  because most of the time when I play with a Vlad, they build tanky as  shit and deal no damage.


Is this a jab at me friend?

My Vlad is godlike son. Even with 0 damage (which, by the way, never really happens), you realize how much that ultimate does when placed properly? It's like, if you ult a team and then they get wombo comboed, they just fucking die in 2 seconds flat and are like _"What the fuck? FUCKIGN VLADIMIR STRIKES AGAIN"_

Honestly speaking though, glass cannon Vlad may be fun, but it's not always viable. Sure you get health from AP, but you need to kite with E and Q in team fights and potentially use your pool near the end. If you're a glass cannon have fun wasting pool early if they focus you only to die in 2 seconds when the duration ends. Only thing you'd be good for is your ultimate, which some people think lasts like 20 seconds - which it doesn't. Place it properly and your team fight presence is god like status. Not to mention silences absolutely destroy Vladimir to the point of frustration. 

Build sunfire and spirit visage as your two defensive items on Vlad and be a man sons.


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

Real talk though whenever a team fight starts the looming doom of a Vladimir ult is always in the back of my mind when he's on another team.

"Is this Vladimir fucking stupid? Real? _When is this friend gonna ul_ - OH SHIT HE ULTED FUCK FUCK BACK PEDAL"


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

Sad that I had a higher win rate with Riven then with Vladimir last season. My Vlad is much better but it's so easy to snowball with Riven. Like, you know how many times I've had people pick Talon and Akali against me when I'm Riven? Like really? Beatdown incoming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

wait what

people still try to play Talon top?


but he does so bad against every fucking toplaner


yeah both of those are supereasy roflstomps as Riven
Vlad as well


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

> people still try to play Talon top?



You'd be surprised.



> but he does so bad against every fucking toplaner



NA logic  = non existent. 


> yeah both of those are supereasy roflstomps as Riven
> Vlad as well



Vlad against Riven oh lord the pain.
Make it stahp.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> I have only one thing to say to that
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2_xFSL5H1o[/YOUTUBE]


holy shit my ears/brain/eyes/heart/*DEAD*


4N said:


> I thought as Vlad you run Ignite/Ghost?
> 
> And Silsol, isn't he the dude in high elo that isn't that special mechanically speaking but he can make really good plays? Or he does some really unusual shit but makes it work? Or is that Azingy? :\
> 
> ...



Yeah I run ignite ghost. Lots of Vlad players switch out spells and run flash/ignite or ghost/heal or even Tele. 

But no dude, Vlad deals hella damage. I had most damage dealt the last game we played. And I fed like fuck in lane. Even so, had a shit ton of assists and literally killed half their team with just my damage. 

And lol Ace why u build Sunfire. Rylai's/Wota/Deathcap/SV/Zhonya's makes you tanky as hell with hella damages.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> SilSol is the guy that goes heal ignite on every champ and is the embodiment of lose lane win game
> 
> 
> Azingy is the guy that does unusual stuff yeah (also he's been made famous by theOddOne's stream basically)
> ...



Losing lane and winning the game is common but you make it sound as if this happens to him all the time, both losing the lane and him winning the game for his team. How does he do that?




♠Ace♠ said:


> Is this a jab at me friend?



Of course not lol. 



> My Vlad is godlike son. Even with 0 damage (which, by the way, never really happens), you realize how much that ultimate does when placed properly? It's like, if you ult a team and then they get wombo comboed, they just fucking die in 2 seconds flat and are like _"What the fuck? FUCKIGN VLADIMIR STRIKES AGAIN"_


_

I actually ddon't understand Vlad's ult though so that maybe why my opinion of Vlad may be what it is. I thought it was similar to Zed's ult. What does it do exactly?




			Honestly speaking though, glass cannon Vlad may be fun, but it's not always viable. Sure you get health from AP, but you need to kite with E and Q in team fights and potentially use your pool near the end. If you're a glass cannon have fun wasting pool early if they focus you only to die in 2 seconds when the duration ends. Only thing you'd be good for is your ultimate, which some people think lasts like 20 seconds - which it doesn't. Place it properly and your team fight presence is god like status. Not to mention silences absolutely destroy Vladimir to the point of frustration.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds LeBlanc would have fun against Vlad.



			Build sunfire and spirit visage as your two defensive items on Vlad and be a man sons.
		
Click to expand...


Ryze seems to be more manly than Vlad. I'mma stick with him for now. _


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> wait what
> 
> people still try to play Talon top?
> 
> ...



my first game ever with darth/4n/LG/ace

darth: "talon top? lololol"

>proceeds to lose lane and talon gets fed and gets 40 kills by the end of the game and we lost

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg



Darth said:


> And lol Ace why u build Sunfire. Rylai's/Wota/Deathcap/SV/Zhonya's makes you tanky as hell with hella damages.



because KNEEL BEFORE VLAD


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

> And lol Ace why u build Sunfire. Rylai's/Wota/Deathcap/SV/Zhonya's makes you tanky as hell with hella damages.



Because I'm a man. That's why. Logic? Fuck that.



> Sounds LeBlanc would have fun against Vlad.



Leblanc eats Vlad alive mid lane. It's not even funny. 



> I actually ddon't understand Vlad's ult though so that maybe why my  opinion of Vlad may be what it is. I thought it was similar to Zed's  ult. What does it do exactly?



Increases damage done on the people affected than it deals AP damage at the end. So basically, you ult them, wombo combo them and whoever comes out alive still gets hit with AP damage at the end.

Fucking Vladimir.
Strikes again.


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

> >proceeds to lose lane and talon gets fed and gets 40 kills by the end of the game and we lost



Okay to be fair tha Maokai red buff should have killed Talon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

4N said:
			
		

> Losing lane and winning the game is common but you make it sound as if this happens to him all the time, both losing the lane and him winning the game for his team. How does he do that?



mostly because since he never had flash he would often be the victim of many ganks top lane

since the jungler would mostly be in his lane, the other lanes pretty much had free reign to do what they want

also silsol is still mechanically VERY strong so even if he was behind (and he knows how to catch up after losing lane) he pretty much plays teamfights perfectly on wahtever champ



			
				4N said:
			
		

> I actually ddon't understand Vlad's ult though so that maybe why my opinion of Vlad may be what it is. I thought it was similar to Zed's ult. What does it do exactly?



aoe debuff that increases the amount of damage u take by a flat % per rank from all enemies not just vlad until it expires and does damage on you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Okay to be fair tha Maokai red buff should have killed Talon.



I KNOW

its like he had a full hp5 rune page or something

gg darth losing to hp5 talon


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

also that was league of black cleaver week
that talon was doing true damage basically


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

4n: "dont worry guys i got this"

gggggggggggggggggg


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

i still thought we could have taken him to be honest
i still do
his team cock blocked us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

too bad darth somehow managed a way to suck on vi


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> I KNOW
> 
> its like he had a full hp5 rune page or something
> 
> gg darth losing to hp5 talon



fuck you that was like my second ever game with Vi and that Talon was clearly a diamond player that main'd Talon. 

Only possible explanation.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> my first game ever with darth/4n/LG/ace
> 
> darth: "talon top? lololol"
> 
> ...






WAD said:


> 4n: "dont worry guys i got this"
> 
> gggggggggggggggggg



I still remember that 

Fcking Talon literally roamed from top lane to bot lane just to kill me LOL.



WAD said:


> aoe debuff that increases the amount of damage u take by a flat % per rank from all enemies not just vlad until it expires and does damage on you





♠Ace♠ said:


> Increases damage done on the people affected than it deals AP damage at the end. So basically, you ult them, wombo combo them and whoever comes out alive still gets hit with AP damage at the end.
> 
> Fucking Vladimir.



Srsly? Shit, that is beast.
Need to try a Rumble+Vlad comp. Sounds legit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

why rumble

also his name is robot suit mouse from now on

ill make a list of all new champs names

soon(tm)


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> why rumble
> 
> also his name is robot suit mouse from now on
> 
> ...



I was thinking that using Vlad's Ult as a way to start off piling the damage then using Rumble's Ult (if landed perfectly) would be a good way to do some overall decent AoE damage. 

Is that a bad combo though?

Robot Suit Mouse? Yordles are mice all of a sudden? 

That explains everything. No one wonder Teemo is such a scumbag.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a member of Team Dignitas on my friend's list. 

I BELIEVE I HAVE WON THE FRIEND'S LIST WAR. GG GET ON MY LEVEL.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Is it Evaniskus?


----------



## αce (Feb 3, 2013)

other team stacking armor and hp?
better build hurricane and ga on caitlyn, not pd and last whisper
pub logic


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> my first game ever with darth/4n/LG/ace
> 
> darth: "talon top? lololol"
> 
> ...


oh god that game

that

game


----------



## Sajin (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> or u could be like sajin and stomp ur lane horribly as vlad but afk push for the next 20 minutes and die like 5 times and throw whatever advantage u have instead of utilizing vlad's godlike teamfight presence



Okay, you can't possibly think I played seriously that game. I was too busy laughing at lane Rammus


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> other team stacking armor and hp?
> better build hurricane and ga on caitlyn, not pd and last whisper
> pub logic


fuck that game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Okay, you can't possibly think I played seriously that game. I was too busy laughing at lane Rammus



u dont take any game srsly

or u do at first

then u start to stomp

then ur like

"fuck yea im sajin"

then u throw

gg


----------



## Sajin (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> u dont take any game srsly
> 
> or u do at first
> 
> ...



Bullshit. It's the opposite, im getting stomped then I try to do something in teamfights but it's too late >.>

Also, first person to get to Challenger Tier on NA apparently got there by playing mainly Akali... Yeah. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 3, 2013)

played as Wukong for the first time. First time i didn't know how the clones worked and i stayed there, they didn't notice.

I did that 8 times and i had to tell them in their faces. Everyone laughed and we even won the match.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> u dont take any game srsly
> 
> or u do at first
> 
> ...




but this game was fine cus we had sona with warmogs and blue buff following around a robot suit mouse


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 3, 2013)

akali op as fuck


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> played as Wukong for the first time. First time i didn't know how the clones worked and i stayed there, they didn't notice.
> 
> I did that 8 times and i had to tell them in their faces. Everyone laughed and we even won the match.



u mean monkey king


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2013)

Akali is one stupid champ. She can do mediocre, evne bad during laning phase and still clean up and get fed. Reminds me of Darius. lol.

When I get a rune page for her and get bored of the champs I use now, I'll probably try to learn her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

I just played Akali earlier. Enemy team was not amused when I said "Nice ult" to a Malphite who used his ult to get away but he died. He called me a cunt and that I am going to be muted/reported. And that I play a cheap champion that mashes my face onto the keyboard.

All I said was Nice Ult.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just played Akali earlier. Enemy team was not amused when I said "Nice ult" to a Malphite who used his ult to get away but he died. He called me a cunt and that I am going to be muted/reported. And that I play a cheap champion that mashes my face onto the keyboard.
> 
> All I said was Nice Ult.


lol they were so mad


----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just played Akali earlier. Enemy team was not amused when I said "Nice ult" to a Malphite who used his ult to get away but he died. He called me a cunt and that I am going to be muted/reported. And that I play a cheap champion that mashes my face onto the keyboard.
> 
> All I said was Nice Ult.



I was spectating that. Shit was cray.

You were too nice.  Should've told him to go suck a hot one.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

When I shit talk to an enemy it usually backfires on me and I end losing the game lol. I try to be nice when I can, and I ignore people who gets on my nerves. If I have to. Otherwise I will poke fun at some of the enemies.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> 4n: "dont worry guys i got this"
> 
> gggggggggggggggggg



"He's got this"

Who the hell does he think he is, me?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

> Yep I have PBE. But I don't wanna 1v1. You'll rip me a new one. I already admitted inferiority.
> 
> However, I would like to play with you all the same. Perhaps if you aren't out for blood, maybe? You can help me improve my laning skills.



Why do you admit inferiority. Maybe i was lying all along and i only play with level 20's all the time. You don't know that. 
Nothing has happened and you have already given up.

And i was actually thinking of normals, not duels anyway 
But yah i could help you out NP, but as i said my ping is fucking huge on PBE.



> Hmm, fair enough I guess. I can see why you consider confidence as its core but I tend to take in other factors as well.
> 
> And I was raised by the 'spare the rod spoil the child' ideology so yeah, there was none of that when I was growing up.



Spoiled brat



> GAY!
> 
> I kid.
> 
> ...



Let's cyber

What i like about League?
The game.
And what i dislike about league?
The community.

10/10 reply Gogeta, you did it again.


Yeah you are weird and a social outcast
Lynch 4n


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you guys noticed that when you tell Foreign something in game, he never tends to listen?

Like this one time, I think it was Terry who managed to steal Baron but died ofcourse, then Foreign charges in 1v5 and loses it alongside our ADC, even though I was shouting ''Don't go in, DON'T GO IN!'' 
in skype.
He was at wraiths when I started telling him to not go in.

smh


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Foreign Tier.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just played Akali earlier. Enemy team was not amused when I said "Nice ult" to a Malphite who used his ult to get away but he died. He called me a cunt and that I am going to be muted/reported. And that I play a cheap champion that mashes my face onto the keyboard.
> 
> All I said was Nice Ult.


If you have nothing nice to say.....


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do you admit inferiority. Maybe i was lying all along and i only play with level 20's all the time. You don't know that.
> Nothing has happened and you have already given up.
> 
> And i was actually thinking of normals, not duels anyway
> But yah i could help you out NP, but as i said my ping is fucking huge on PBE.



After all that big talk? You don't seem like the type of person to do that so senselessly.

In any case, if you do help me out, you'll find out my level of skill when we practice.




> Spoiled brat



More like I used to ask my mum to spare the rod. 




> Let's cyber
> 
> What i like about League?
> The game.
> ...



0/10 

try harder 



> Yeah you are weird and a social outcast
> Lynch 4n



too much hate in the air. better open up dem windows yo and let it all out. 

_______

send you PM with my PBE name if you still up for it?





Vae said:


> Have you guys noticed that when you tell Foreign something in game, he never tends to listen?
> 
> Like this one time, I think it was Terry who managed to steal Baron but died ofcourse, then Foreign charges in 1v5 and loses it alongside our ADC, even though I was shouting ''Don't go in, DON'T GO IN!''
> in skype.
> ...





i totally didn't hear you when you said that, lol.

best calls NA.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just played Akali earlier. Enemy team was not amused when I said "Nice ult" to a Malphite who used his ult to get away but he died. He called me a cunt and that I am going to be muted/reported. *And that I play a cheap champion that mashes my face onto the keyboard*.
> 
> All I said was Nice Ult.



While I've been in your situation and I know it's annoying as hell.

You gotta admit he had a point


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Played another game as Ryze.

Got countered by Anivia. 

Luckily for my team, my teamfight presence was bigger than hers though our effort was made unbelievably harder than it should have been due to having a Teemo adc and a pussy Alistar that refused to engage and initiate for us. 0_0

Ryze is pretty damn good though. You can still do tons of damage and build tank. His champion design is genius. Its balanced by the fact he needs farm for items so if you shut him down in lane and play really aggressively, its possible to stop him from getting huge.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think Ryze gets "countered" by Anivia at all.

Even though I probably get the title of worst Ryze EU with my amazing record of 1-9 in ranked S2


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I don't think Ryze gets "countered" by Anivia at all.
> 
> Even though I probably get the title of worst Ryze EU with my amazing record of 1-9 in ranked S2



I thought Anivia was a counter to Ryze due to her incredible pushing power and CC. She also has a longer range than him so it makes laning against her harder than it would seem. 

While I didn't have a much difficult time laning, she outplayed me once and got ahead somewhat.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Have you guys noticed that when you tell Foreign something in game, he never tends to listen?
> 
> Like this one time, I think it was Terry who managed to steal Baron but died ofcourse, then Foreign charges in 1v5 and loses it alongside our ADC, even though I was shouting ''Don't go in, DON'T GO IN!''
> in skype.
> ...



Meanwhile: I haven't been invited to a single game or Skype call in like 4 weeks despite telling Foreign to invite me every other day, but receiving excuses/no responses.

Fuck you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)

So frustrating to dominate and still lose the game.

4-0 with Riven, alright great game so far.... >Bot and mid fed 10 kills before I even have a chance to roam. 

No more ranked solo for me.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Meanwhile: I haven't been invited to a single game or Skype call in like 4 weeks despite telling Foreign to invite me every other day, but receiving excuses/no responses.
> 
> Fuck you.



4 weeks? Srsly?

You played with us just a couple days ago XD

It wasn't even a pre-made group I was in lol.

i do believe you were in game already when I Q'd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

NA becoming cliquier than a Zulu tribe.

Damn, that joke would work better spoken out loud.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't give me your excuses, foreign. It's all your good for.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

Sajin said:


> While I've been in your situation and I know it's annoying as hell.
> 
> You gotta admit he had a point



Not really. People cry out OP when they're getting beat and gives out excuses. Karthus just press "R", so can Darius. All the ad carries just "right click". Sona, you smash your keys on the keyboard as well. Same goes for Ryze. And Yorick. And it goes on about all the champions. I've only played Akali twice though, I'm not trying to defend the champion but learn to deal with it. I second pick Akali, she's not impossible to be countered or stopped.



And yes I was so proud of stealing that Baron Vae, only to see 4N and the ADC dying with me. Then I died inside.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

scumbags not playing with santi


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Don't give me your excuses, foreign. It's all your good for.



Not an excuse. Its the truth. :c



Demonic Shaman said:


> Not really. People cry out OP when they're getting beat and gives out excuses. Karthus just press "R", so can Darius. All the ad carries just "right click". Sona, you smash your keys on the keyboard as well. Same goes for Ryze. And Yorick. And it goes on about all the champions. I've only played Akali twice though, I'm not trying to defend the champion but learn to deal with it. I second pick Akali, she's not impossible to be countered or stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I was so proud of stealing that Baron Vae, only to see 4N and the ADC dying with me. Then I died inside.



I agree. Reminds me of when Zed had that spike in popularity and people were using him. They were all like 'Zed OP' when really he wasn't  You pretty much flash way at the right moment after he ults and you have a chance of avoiding the follow-up combo that would usually burst you down.



Cronos said:


> scumbags not playing with santi



slander!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

> After all that big talk? You don't seem like the type of person to do that so senselessly.
> 
> In any case, if you do help me out, you'll find out my level of skill when we practice.



So how am i supposed to add you if you wont give me your username

I don't even


Yes send me the god damn pm


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Scored my first quadra with Akali at Baron.

Still no Penta :|


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So how am i supposed to add you if you wont give me your username
> 
> I don't even
> 
> ...



calm down cowboy

sent




Sant? said:


> Scored my first quadra with Akali at Baron.
> 
> Still no Penta :|



one day santi, one day.

but for the time being, gj :>


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> So frustrating to dominate and still lose the game.
> 
> 4-0 with Riven, alright great game so far.... >Bot and top fed 10 kills before I even have a chance to roam.
> 
> No more ranked solo for me.



>implying a 4-0 Riven gives a fuck if the enemy ADC is fed

I'd be happy since it means I'll be getting more gold when I kill him


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi

Is Ryze considered a safe pick in terms of mid laning when it comes to champions? I've been doing a lot of Kayle mid and I've found a relative amount of success with it, though Ace and WAD do believe that she isn't that much of a safe pick.

I basically want to learn at least one champ that would be considered a safe pick for a particular role (mid).

And I don't feel like learning Anivia right now. :c


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

I worded that funny.

That wasn't my first quadra ever, but my first with Akali.

That was about my 5th Quadra, and each of them with different champs.

Volibear > Warwick > Rengar > Riven > Akali


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Also, why are you asking for safe pick mids? Akali OP as fuck, and we have all made this clear several times in this thread. Why have you yet to learn this?


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

4N said:


> Didi
> 
> Is Ryze considered a safe pick in terms of mid laning when it comes to champions? I've been doing a lot of Kayle mid and I've found a relative amount of success with it, though Ace and WAD do believe that she isn't that much of a safe pick.
> 
> ...



If you want to be safe in mid just pick Morgana, pretty solid kit and impossible to gank

Ryze can be countered by several champs but he is pretty easy to play

champs that push real hard can a bitch though. And also cassio cuz you can't fight her at all.


Ryze lategame is a total beast though


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Late game Ryze gets pretty tanky, so he's a bitch to focus down.


----------



## Stein (Feb 4, 2013)

Morgana is one of the safest picks mid IMO, and I rarely see her banned anymore.

She's terribly boring to play though. 


Cass is a pretty good pick too IMO, you can still farm safely if you know their mid can best you in a 1v1.

From my experiences I found LeBlanc to be a fairly safe champ as well, having a silence, snare & dash. However, as LeBlanc you shine early-mid then fail late game most of the time, and if you're unlucky enough to fall behind early game you will not catch up.

I find it perplexing that everyone praises Ryze's mid lane capabilities as much as they do. 
I don't think I've ever had a problem against him during the laning phase... 
But then of course there's his goddamn late game, where he just instagibbs you while only losing 1/4 of his health from your full combo. 

Just don't go Renekton mid.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

i wouldn't say ryze is the safest, but he's pretty safe


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> If you want to be safe in mid just pick Morgana, pretty solid kit and impossible to gank
> 
> Ryze can be countered by several champs but he is pretty easy to play
> 
> ...



Fuck Morgana.

I'll still get her though.



Sant? said:


> Late game Ryze gets pretty tanky, so he's a bitch to focus down.



I know right? 

____

In other news, Gogeta is far above me. Been smashing me and shit but hopefully I improve with time and practice. 

And what is up with these people act like douchebags on the forum and sound much more amiable on Skype?


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

To be fair, I act like a douchebag and match it with how I sound and speak.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

I called you a douchebag here and on skype, but you realised on skype it's a joke

DO YOU SEE THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> >implying a 4-0 Riven gives a fuck if the enemy ADC is fed
> 
> I'd be happy since it means I'll be getting more gold when I kill him



It's problem when mid is fed as well, can't kill all five myself.

I even got a triple kill in a team fight, but the rest of my team died.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

all this QQ about Akali

I swear people she's not OP. Maybe at the scrub level you people play at she is, but in general for me I play vs people who know how to deal with her. She's got a ton of counterpicks in both top, mid, and jungle. A Pink Ward or an oracle pretty much ensures her death as she has to go all in all the time. 

Sigh...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Meanwhile: I haven't been invited to a single game or Skype call in like 4 weeks despite telling Foreign to invite me every other day, but receiving excuses/no responses.
> 
> Fuck you.



People usually don't want shitty Rengar players on their team who can't even understand how Dominion works


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I worded that funny.
> 
> That wasn't my first quadra ever, but my first with Akali.
> 
> ...



You should try and feel my pain.

Been playing since April, I main ADC.
Still no penta.

I swear I've had at least 30 pentas stolen by now.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It's problem when mid is fed as well, can't kill all five myself.
> 
> I even got a triple kill in a team fight, but the rest of my team died.



Oh I assumed you were mid since you said top and bot were fed


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> People usually don't want shitty Rengar players on their team who can't even understand how Dominion works



I haven't even played Rengar in a minute, I only play him now with the right team comp.

Also, no one cares about Dominion, which is why there is no ranked/professional Dominion matches. I've done like, 4 in total.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> all this QQ about Akali
> 
> I swear people she's not OP. Maybe at the scrub level you people play at she is, but in general for me I play vs people who know how to deal with her. She's got a ton of counterpicks in both top, mid, and jungle. A Pink Ward or an oracle pretty much ensures her death as she has to go all in all the time.
> 
> Sigh...



Yet again, the most OP champs always have the stupidest counters.

Also, Akali can jungle? I've never seen such thing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

You know I'm just fucking with you, right?


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Which part? The shitty Rengar part? Or the not wanting to play with me part?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Which part? The shitty Rengar part? Or the not wanting to play with me part?



Both of them, well you kinda sucked at Rengar last I checked but that was a while ago so no comments on that.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yet again, the most OP champs always have the stupidest counters.
> 
> Also, Akali can jungle? I've never seen such thing.



No, I meant that there are a bunch of junglers that counter Akali in game, not just in lane.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Playing with Gogeta was more fun than I expected.

My top laning needs so much work though. My trading is so inefficient and when I'm hit, I get scared. -_-'

Then we played some normals. Those were good too, especially that Malphite butthurt d/c in the middle of that one game.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

That was horrible.
I had AP runes and masteries, and still managed to get him to 80 HP. I got too cocky and turret dived him and he blocked 2 of my auto attacks.. FUCK.

Then Darius came thrice of which i escaped every time but still recieved dmg or lost flash. 
I even told Malphite to come top since Panth was pushing like fuck and was pushed actually for good 6 minutes "I HAVE TO FARM MAN"

Fuck you.


The 2nd game was good, 3 BT Jarvan.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

riven op

poor jax


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh I assumed you were mid since you said top and bot were fed



I actually meant to say mid and bot fed, my mistake.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually meant to say mid and bot fed, my mistake.



i forgive you


----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> all this QQ about Akali
> 
> I swear people she's not OP. Maybe at the scrub level you people play at she is, but in general for me I play vs people who know how to deal with her. She's got a ton of counterpicks in both top, mid, and jungle. A Pink Ward or an oracle pretty much ensures her death as she has to go all in all the time.
> 
> Sigh...



I was actually gaining some confidence in my mid laning with Lux until like last week when I faced an Akali. I went in feeling pretty good because I had previously destroyed one (but apparently she was just terribad), and felt even better when the match began because I pushed the shit out of her. Then she got to level six. 

I got turret dived so many times. I couldn't stop her. I couldn't stop her. 

Haven't played mid since.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

Jax with 2 PD, 3 BT, ED + Lux and Nami as support = GG


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

I distinctly remember telling you that the Lux vs Akali matchup was distinctly onesided towards Lux levels 1-5, and that once Akali hit six you had about 2 minutes until she got all 3 charges on her ult at which point you should have run like hell.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Then Darius came thrice of which i escaped every time but still recieved dmg or lost flash.
> I even told Malphite to come top since Panth was pushing like fuck and was pushed actually for good 6 minutes *"I HAVE TO FARM MAN"*
> 
> *Fuck you.*



Sounds like Foreign every time I want to fight, and then my same response to him when he tells me he needs to farm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)

I can deal with Akali, but Fizz is a bastard I hate hate hate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Scored my first quadra with Akali at Baron.
> 
> Still no Penta :|



akali op as fuck



SoulDeku said:


> Morgana is one of the safest picks mid IMO, and I rarely see her banned anymore.
> 
> She's terribly boring to play though.
> 
> ...



leblanc a safe pick?

?????



Darth said:


> all this QQ about Akali
> 
> I swear people she's not OP. Maybe at the scrub level you people play at she is, but in general for me I play vs people who know how to deal with her. She's got a ton of counterpicks in both top, mid, and jungle. A Pink Ward or an oracle pretty much ensures her death as she has to go all in all the time.
> 
> Sigh...



akali op as fuck



Sephiroth said:


> I can deal with Akali, but Fizz is a bastard I hate hate hate.



fizz sucks

unless he has a hat


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Akali owns Fizz at every stage of the game, haven't lost to one yet in lane.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Jax with 2 PD, 3 BT, ED + Lux and Nami as support = GG



People still build Phantom Dancer on Jax?

Fuck, I haven't done that since Dodge was removed from it.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Akali owns Fizz at every stage of the game, haven't lost to one yet in lane.



eh, in lane I'd say Fizz roflstomps Akali pre-6. 

At 6 it's pretty even in a 1v1. Although Akali is usually more efficient in teamfights imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont know what ur saying about fizz wrecking akali pre-6 im pretty sure its a skill matchup

plus if she starts with the massive sustain/pots strat all his harass will be pointless and he will not have the mana pool to continue forcing trades while she can whittle away at his HP with Q


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont know what ur saying about fizz wrecking akali pre-6 im pretty sure its a skill matchup
> 
> plus if she starts with the massive sustain/pots strat all his harass will be pointless and he will not have the mana pool to continue forcing trades while she can whittle away at his HP with Q



every matchup is technically a skill matchup but Fizz just hits Akali way harder pre-6 with everything. Sure Akali could got mass sustain hp pots but Fizz is still a bitch to deal with in lane.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> eh, in lane I'd say Fizz roflstomps Akali pre-6.
> 
> At 6 it's pretty even in a 1v1. Although Akali is usually more efficient in teamfights imo.



As WAD says, it's more of a skill match up, but it's easier to wittle him down with Q harass, and then an E to proc the Q if he decides to dive in and trade, if he still hasn't backed up and you aren't too deep in the lane, pop a W, disappear, and repeat if he's stupid enough to stay close. I tend to find myself hitting Fizz harder than he hits me if I time all of this right and manage to proc the Q with my E before he flip dodges away.

For obvious reasons, you don't want to use your W while deep in the lane so that you can use it to escape a gank.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

^ indeed

plus not to mention fizz cant repeat that combo more than 4-5 times max before he runs oom unless he gives time to regen mana which gives akali time to regen with pots

not to mention that by virtue of doing this combo fizz leaves himself open to ganks while akali can happily poke at ranged with Q


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Akali owns Fizz at every stage of the game, haven't lost to one yet in lane.



Wait till you run into one that kill you in one combo pre-6 from full health, frustrating as fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

fizz killing people in 1 combo pre-6 from full health?

is NA really this fucking bad?

i mean i like to exaggerate but

wtf?


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

I really don't get why you think Akali is so OP WAD. I'd say Diana's stronger. ;p


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

akali is more punishing towards people who make mistakes (which is pretty much all the time in solo queue)


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Akali is OP in WAD's opinion because that's his thing

That's his memo

His catch phrase.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 4, 2013)

It's actually my catch phrase. No one listened to me for a year, now people are starting to see the light one by one 

Diana feels like a joke compared to Akali tbh. I never had a problem with Diana (even prenerf) yet 75% of the time the opponent picks Akali (or Riven), they go like 15-2 and carry their team (just ask WAD, he plays with me a lot). The ability to chase down and kill literally ANYONE 100-0 once she gets even slightly ahead is insane in soloq.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Akali isn't even OP.

She's not all that hard to deal with if you know what you're doing.

I wonder what that says about WAD


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont know what ur saying about fizz wrecking akali pre-6 im pretty sure its a skill matchup
> 
> plus if she starts with the massive sustain/pots strat all his harass will be pointless and he will not have the mana pool to continue forcing trades while she can whittle away at his HP with Q



>massive sustain
>against someone who cuts your sustain in half


sure thing bobbo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Akali isn't even OP.
> 
> She's not all that hard to deal with if you know what you're doing.
> 
> I wonder what that says about WAD



except no one knows what theyre doing in solo queue?

derp?

though akali herself has a high skill cap, and only people like westrice and voyboy have been able to play her to great effect

but each time i see them play her they STOMP

so i wonder what that says about the rest of the LoL playerbase? 



Didi said:


> >massive sustain
> >against someone who cuts your sustain in half
> 
> 
> sure thing bobbo



>for 3 seconds

OH MY GOD HEALTH POTIONS ARE USELESS NOW


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sajin said:


> It's actually my catch phrase. No one listened to me for a year, now people are starting to see the light one by one
> 
> Diana feels like a joke compared to Akali tbh. I never had a problem with Diana (even prenerf) yet 75% of the time the opponent picks Akali (or Riven), they go like 15-2 and carry their team (just ask WAD, he plays with me a lot). The ability to chase down and kill literally ANYONE 100-0 once she gets even slightly ahead is insane in soloq.



...

You guys are weird as fuck. If you all think Akali is OP then apparently every assassin should be OP as well. 

I personally have been performing with Diana equally well recently. And I believe her damage output is just as high if not higher than Akali's, with considerably more AoE damage, while also providing AoE utility and more durability with her W. 

I also feel Diana is considerably stronger in lane than Akali, as her Q hits a lot harder and can wave clear, and she can trade more effectively with a shield that refreshes. Her passive also makes her auto's deal more damage than any other melee AP carry's AA's. 

Complain about Akali being OP all you want. But IMO you guys are all insane.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Though akali herself has a high skill cap, and only people like westrice and voyboy have been able to play her to great effect



wat

no

dude you're mad cray

liek your mind is not working straight.

high skill cap at 1800 elo mebe

at our lvl lol nah

pub stomper at her finest


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Also ZionSpartan and SoaZ are both known for being pretty epic Akali players as well. 

Lets not limit ourselves to just Voyboy and Westrice. Although they are the most well known.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

QUA-QUA-QUA-QUADRA P-P-P-POST!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)

Penta steal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> wat
> 
> no
> 
> ...



well i dont know since i dont play ranked at all lately

but my normal ELO is absurdly high and i play against competent players all the time

she is probably the highest skill cap assassin because every move u make needs to be perfectly calculated - when to dive in, when (and who) to jump out(to), shroud timing, etc.

but once that first kill happens in a teamfight then gg you're going to mop through everyone

especially now in the league of warmoggs? gunblade and warmoggs and ur an unstoppable juggernaut

like honestly, if they didnt revert to the ELO penalty dodge system i would play akali only and carry myself to DIAMOND to prove that point

i just dont like playing her because:

1. theres a sentimental reason why i dislike the champion

2. she is OP and i feel dirty playing OP champs like im "tryharding" which is something i avoid doing like the plague


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol this kid in Sweden went to a boarding school, he made a joke with his friends before he started there that he would be abused and shit for not following his seniors orders.

Now he's in a case where he's reported 4 people for physically abusing him for not cleaning one of their rooms.

GG Karma is a bitch


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

watever baddie play ranked cause your normal elo is invis and youll nvr prove its high


also imo talon/zed/Lee Sin/Kassadin/Diana higher skill cap cause u know skill shots and stuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> watever baddie play ranked cause your normal elo is invis and youll nvr prove its high
> 
> 
> also imo talon/zed/Lee Sin/Kassadin/Diana higher skill cap cause u know skill shots and stuff



someone told me they used a calculator once and it was like 2300 or something

i mean i have almost +400 wins so i dont think its that unbelievable plus i get plat border quite a bit

talon: what skillshots
zed: not hard, gib 1 player gg
lee sin: ok ill concede hes harder to play than akali
kassadin: what skillshots
diana: the only remotely difficult thing is landing Q which isnt that hard or much of a challenge sometimes everything else is faceroll


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> someone told me they used a calculator once and it was like 2300 or something
> 
> i mean i have almost +400 wins so i dont think its that unbelievable plus i get plat border quite a bit


idc go get plat in ranked then. 


WAD said:


> talon: what skillshots
> zed: not hard, gib 1 player gg
> lee sin: ok ill concede hes harder to play than akali
> kassadin: what skillshots
> diana: the only remotely difficult thing is landing Q which isnt that hard or much of a challenge sometimes everything else is faceroll



All of the above STILL HARDER THAN AKALI GG.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

What defines an OP champion?

In my opinion, Akali just gets ahead and snowballs hard as fuck, then wrecks. 

An OP champion would be someone who can wreck you with absolutely nothing while being underleveled/underfarmed.

ie. Xin Zhao.

0/4 Xin Zhao fucking 1v1'd the shit out of me as a 6/1 Rengar (and I had Ferocity, mind you).

Yet again, Rengar UP.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> someone told me they used a calculator once and it was like 2300 or something
> 
> i mean i have almost +400 wins so i dont think its that unbelievable plus i get plat border quite a bit
> 
> ...



All of these are true, but I find it amusing that you think Akali would be harder to play than these.
You say she needs to know when to go in, when to go out, when to shroud etc.

Every champ needs to know that, so I fail to see how that's even relevant to how the character is hard, it's the game mechanics.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> idc go get plat in ranked then.



maybe i will faget



> All of the above STILL HARDER THAN AKALI GG.



lol thinking someone like talon requires any skill at all

gg



Sant? said:


> What defines an OP champion?
> 
> In my opinion, Akali just gets ahead and snowballs hard as fuck, then wrecks.
> 
> ...



to me an OP champ is a champion that is EXCEEDINGLY good at an aspect of the game so much so that it trivializes other parallels

akali is EXCEEDINGLY good at snowballing

hence she is OP


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

wad can definitely get plat in ranked


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yet again, Rengar UP.



lol                         .


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Did I mention that Xin zhao was 2 levels behind?

Fucking broken honk of shit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> maybe i will faget



Just Do It *~ Nike*


WAD said:


> lol thinking someone like talon requires any skill at all
> 
> gg


uhm, yeah?


Cronos said:


> wad can definitely get plat in ranked



Not saying he can't, or he isn't good enough to, just saying he hasn't done it. 

Bragging about your invisible normal elo can only take you so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> All of these are true, but I find it amusing that you think Akali would be harder to play than these.
> You say she needs to know when to go in, when to go out, when to shroud etc.
> 
> Every champ needs to know that, so I fail to see how that's even relevant to how the character is hard, it's the game mechanics.



eh

sure its mechanics but i think thats the point i argue

akali requires more mechanical skill than all of the above

i mean she's the ultimate test of reflex i think



Cronos said:


> wad can definitely get plat in ranked



so long as im not blitz and there's not an enemy nidalee im trying to chase down


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

While I'm talking about Rengar, did they secretly buff him again or some shit?

My fucking gibs at earl-mid games have just been much more powerful than they were before, and I'm almost always guaranteed a kill a gank.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

meh, if he can't be arsed i understand that


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Did I mention that Xin zhao was 2 levels behind?
> 
> Fucking broken honk of shit.



lrn2build/farm/snowballplskthxbye


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> so long as im not blitz and there's not an enemy nidalee im trying to chase down



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWntVt8vvbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

I assume that in invis elo is in Silver, since I'm often queue'd with people who are ranked silver.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> eh
> 
> sure its mechanics but i think thats the point i argue
> 
> ...



More mechanical skill than Zed/Diana/Lee Sin?

SON YOU HIGH AGAIN?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWntVt8vvbs[/YOUTUBE]



mostly wanted the song as a reaction


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I assume that in invis elo is in Silver, since I'm often queue'd with people who are ranked silver.



What was Silver elo during preseason?

Like 1000 or some shit. 

Fuck man if you win 3 out of your ten placement matches chances are you're silver. 

Sure why not, with that in mind yeah Santi you could be around that level. But you know what? Instead of guesstimating and shit, WHY DON'T YOU PLAY RANKED AND FIND OUT?

Goddamn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) using your normal games for the basis of determining your skill levels... smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

zed doesnt require that much skill

press R on someone, faceroll ur  buttons to gib them

gg

yes more mechanical skill than diana since the only thing that u have to worry about is landing ur crescent strike

otherwise ur an assassin that doesnt give a shit that shes in the middle of the fight since u have shield refresh so u pretty much are a tank hybrid

i obviously didnt mean lee since i conceded he's definitely more difficult than akali


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> lrn2build/farm/snowballplskthxbye



He had boots and a Hunter's Machete, I had a wriggles.

If I got owned with a 2 level advantage and an item that gives attack, armor, and lifesteal, then there was nothing I could have done.

Xin Zhao simply OP.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Zed is easy as shit


Played together with a friend of mine

I did the mouse
he did the keyboard

we were both drunk as fuck


still won (and with like 14/9/something)


though we did miss like 5-10 kills (shadow clones and his Q are pretty damn hard to coordinate this way) and at least 5 of our deaths were completely avoidable if we didn't play drunk+together


So yeah, Zed supereasy to stomp with 

*Spoiler*: __ 



though tbf we did queue up with some friends with a terribad normal elo, especially compared to ours


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

''[–]UpstreamStruggle 304 points 11 hours ago

Your girlfriend and your mother have their brains swapped. For them to swap back you need to sleep with one of them. Which one do you choose? (you have to choose one).''

From Maknoons AMA.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> He had boots and a Hunter's Machete, I had a wriggles.
> 
> If I got owned with a 2 level advantage and an item that gives attack, armor, and lifesteal, then there was nothing I could have done.
> 
> Xin Zhao simply OP.



how the fuck are you 6/1 yet only have wriggles


l2p santi


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> He had boots and a Hunter's Machete, I had a wriggles.
> 
> If I got owned with a 2 level advantage and an item that gives attack, armor, and lifesteal, then there was nothing I could have done.
> 
> Xin Zhao simply OP.



You had six kills and you only had a Wriggles?

wtf?


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> What was Silver elo during preseason?
> 
> Like 1000 or some shit.
> 
> ...



I would, but I still need to buy more junglers. I don't own enough champions to play ranked yet, and I need to "master my role" with more champions so I can better fit into my team comp. I can't just play Rengar every game, as he doesn't do so great against certain team comps.

Until I get enough champions (which I'm working on) guessing and thinking about it is all I can do.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

WRIGGLESMIND


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, sorry, my mistake.

To be exact: I had a Wriggles, boots, and a bonetooth with 4 stacks.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> Zed is easy as shit
> 
> 
> Played together with a friend of mine
> ...



GG STILL HARDER THAN AKALI


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

werent u playing hecarim when u were leveling up santi?

why dont u get back into him


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

He's the next one I'm buying.

Yet again, I've been saying that since lvl 4 and have bought 8 other champions before him.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Akali doesnt require that much skill
> 
> press R on someone, faceroll ur  buttons to gib them
> 
> gg



FTFY          *


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

ah


there's your problem

bonetooth sucks massive dick

it gives shit all AD early game yet you need to get it early to get stacks (which in itself is unreliable)


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

I end up selling it if I don't get at least 3 stacks after a certain point of time, but yeah.

No idea why they took away the +10 AD, as it was pretty small in the first place.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> He's the next one I'm buying.
> 
> Yet again, I've been saying that since lvl 4 and have bought 8 other champions before him.



DOOOOOOOOOOO IT



Darth said:


> FTFY          *



yes thatll work for pubstomping but theres more finesse involved vs. high caliber players

still once u get that right

OP

trust me it is karma that i am now the one who argues akali's strength as i spent the last year beforehand arguing against sajin til i was blue in the face

i humble myself now



Didi said:


> ah
> 
> 
> there's your problem
> ...



diddums is correct

though tbf i cant blame santi for getting it vs. khazix for da RP


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

oh yeah only instance where I would get it is idd vs Kha'zix cuz The Hunt is on! is pretty cool


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I end up selling it if I don't get at least 3 stacks after a certain point of time, but yeah.
> 
> No idea why they took away the +10 AD, as it was pretty small in the first place.



...That plan is just as bad as when you sold madreds for brutalizer.

You don't buy an item then sell it if you don't get kills, that's such a huge waste of gold.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> yes thatll work for pubstomping but theres more finesse involved vs. high caliber players
> 
> still once u get that right
> 
> ...



Same exact statement is true for Zed. And Diana as well. I don't see why you're trying to belittle them by calling them easy while still claiming Akali is more difficult to play. 

And once upon a time when I only played Akali for 4 months I also argued that Akali wasn't easy and that she was actually difficult to play. 

Then I realized it was all bullshit and accepted the fact that at my level of play Akali wasn't anywhere near difficult to play. 

ACCEPT THE TRUTH WAD. CONCEDE YOUR INSOLENCE AND ADMIT THAT I WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG.


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

I can play Akali easily, but I feel as awkward as a catholic nun with a beer can when I play Zed.

I am a fucking AWFUL Zed. Even the easy bots destroyed me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Same exact statement is true for Zed. And Diana as well. I don't see why you're trying to belittle them by calling them easy while still claiming Akali is more difficult to play.
> 
> And once upon a time when I only played Akali for 4 months I also argued that Akali wasn't easy and that she was actually difficult to play.
> 
> ...



skill floor =/= skill ceiling


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> ...That plan is just as bad as when you sold madreds for brutalizer.
> 
> You don't buy an item then sell it if you don't get kills, that's such a huge waste of gold.



Nothing is a bigger waste of gold then a bonetooth that you're not getting stacks on. Even at lvl 18, it only provides 41 AD. Might as well invest that gold into something else.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Nothing is a bigger waste of gold then a bonetooth that you're not getting stacks on. Even at lvl 18, it only provides 41 AD. Might as well invest that gold into something else.



41 AD for what, 800 gold? That's not bad at all.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2013)

Akali isn't OP she just snowballs harder than anyone so it may seem that way.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

A lot of champions can snowball though. Especially assassins. Does that mean they're OP? Not really. If you let them snowball, that's your fault. 

Akali has a weak laning phase from 1-5, you can abuse that to your advantage. Even at 6, if you know how to play it smart and get a pink ward / oracles / cc she's done for. 

How the hell do you find your Normal elo anyways? I stopped caring for that shit because normals is normals >_> I find it normals don't count, and rankeds do.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

I find it by judging how many (if any) "mid or feed" trolls i get per game. If i don't get any of those, i am at a satisfying level.

Also at whether or not i am playing with golds/plats etc.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

EUW gone all bad again.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

that's okay chausie, more time for you and me to get to know each other better


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Why what happened

aside from the obnoxious queue


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

It's not like Golds/Plats take Normals serious too. Or at least that's just me and my friends. Also you can get those "mid or feed" people anywhere for gold really. Not sure about Platinum. My friend got to 1700 just playing Mid because he can't play anything else.

Come over to the NA side with your 200 ping  Vae already did it. And Darth too?


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

EUW better though


plus WAD would never abandon me



Also Riot I swear to god this ranked win better show up in my match history soon or I'm gonna fucking murder someone


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's not like Golds/Plats take Normals serious too. Or at least that's just me and my friends. Also you can get those "mid or feed" people anywhere for gold really. Not sure about Platinum. My friend got to 1700 just playing Mid because he can't play anything else.
> 
> Come over to the NA side with your 200 ping  Vae already did it. And Darth too?



My 2K ELO friend  said that my normal ELO is too high and that he can't simply play for fun at this level. If you want Lee Sin harassing me with Q and W immediatly, Irelia going for every CS, using Q and all, baiting and everything as dicking around, then i'd say Plat and Diamond must be hard as shit.

I played with 4n earlier on PBE which is also located on NA i think. My champion lagged like fuck, he moves just a bit, then the animation goes backwards, then forwards 2 units, then backwards 1 unit, then forwards another 2 unites, then backwards 1 unit.

It's really laggy. IDK why, 2 months ago i could almost play with no problems.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

i made it 2 da stats

Leagues info processing...

wtf tell me what i gained u fagets


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Wooh it finally showed up

1/0/17, support so easy


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

idk i like playing on euw, all the cool kids hang out there. and i cbf starting from scratch playing by myself all the time

i was at position 1 in the queue for 20mins, then thought it was bugged or some shit so logged in again, now it won't even give me an estimated wait time

i wanna play lol dammit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

i knew that twitch jungle was a thug

after i calmly advised him not to but told him "if thats what u feel most comfortable with..." he then locks in without a word

dem silent but stronk types


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

had to fucking diffuse that akali though, he was mad as shit 


gg no confidence in your teammates


should always believe cuz anything can fucking work in soloqueue


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

^It's been like that since new ranked system was released. You have to go to your profile  

To me Normals is about practicing builds, trying new roles, champions. Sure, you can tryhard and you can win. But I don't think it should count. Thats just me and my friends though.

I mean you can be proud about your normal elo all you want, it doesn't make sense that your ranked elo should be lower than your normal elo then. It should be at least equal if you think so. I have no idea what my normal elo is since I don't even solo que in normals anymore (I play with friends). The last I check it was 1600 two years ago when LoLmatches used to work. *shrugs* After that I stopped caring because I realized normals isn't that much of a pressure as ranked is.

SUPPORT IS SO EASY. EXCEPT THRESH. Why can't I play this guy :l


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

Support is easy as long as the ADC plays well


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> idk i like playing on euw, all the cool kids hang out there.



Fuck you



> and i cbf starting from scratch playing by myself all the time



Fuck you twice



> i was at position 1 in the queue for 20mins, then thought it was bugged or some shit so logged in again, now it won't even give me an estimated wait time
> 
> i wanna play lol dammit



Ya it's bugged.

When S3 began on PBE that happened too. Riot even said themselves the system isn't giving accurate wait times



> To me Normals is about practicing builds, trying new roles, champions. Sure, you can tryhard and you can win. But I don't think it should count. Thats just me and my friends though.
> 
> I mean you can be proud about your normal elo all you want, it doesn't make sense that your ranked elo should be lower than your normal elo then. It should be at least equal if you think so. I have no idea what my normal elo is since I don't even solo que in normals anymore (I play with friends). The last I check it was 1600 two years ago when LoLmatches used to work. *shrugs* After that I stopped caring because I realized normals isn't that much of a pressure as ranked is.



Don't get me wrong, being matched with golds and plats on ranked is far more impressive than being matched with them in normals.

But the reason i have such a low ELO is simply because i have 10 ranked games in total. It's not like i played 200 ranked matches and i am still 1200 ELO.

I am not playing any ranked because i keep getting last pick and i can play Top, mid and ADC Jarvan but those 3 are the most hotly contested roles. I hate anything outside mid and top because it makes you rely on someone else, which isn't very effective in YoloQ.

My mentor seems impressed so it's enough for me TBH


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> had to fucking diffuse that akali though, he was mad as shit
> 
> 
> gg no confidence in your teammates
> ...



yup

its ok to question picks but to flame people for it

wait until they fail/feed for that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

truthfully though we didnt win cuz pro twitch ganks or because i was on TF

we won because of our top lane

akali op as fuck


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> had to fucking diffuse that akali though, he was mad as shit
> 
> 
> gg no confidence in your teammates
> ...



omg i was watching oddone's stream yesterday and he was in his first qualifier match to get to diamond, and he had a support rammus with an ad sivir against a sona ez

he was so sad, bummed out, why is everyone trolling me T_T

AND THE FUCKING SUPPORT RAMMUS CARRIED THE SHIT OUT OF THAT GAME


----------



## Sajin (Feb 4, 2013)

1.5 hour queue on EUW

REAL

inb4 na gets rp


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

also, chausie ignoring my flirtations


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

is no fun if you give people all they want

and i want free rp. why cant i get free rp


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Well she wont give me nudes for my birthday either, so...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

@Gogeta: In that case you got to duo que and you have to rely on your partner. At least that's what I did  (or trust in solo que?!) But I see. After my 10 games, I got placed to 1350 and it was pretty hell. (DO NOT SUPPORT IN YOUR PLACEMENT MATCHES ;-; Biggest mistake I did). 

But yeah that's fine for you and it's good your mentor think highly of you. 

I remember 4N discredit my Karthus Jungle. And we won the game with me being 6/2 or something, I even got a double kill too. 4N had his doubts against Soraka mid too before he got his ass handed to him


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

karthus jungle is legit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

cronos and gogeta are silver ELO @ macking it to chausie

im diamond


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

i'm silver ? OMG THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> @(DO NOT SUPPORT IN YOUR PLACEMENT MATCHES ;-; Biggest mistake I did).




statements like that are dumb


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

i am in! rejoice the world over


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

idk what macking means, and i dont think id like ti, so im gonna ignore what wad said


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> @Gogeta: In that case you got to duo que and you have to rely on your partner. At least that's what I did  (or trust in solo que?!) But I see. After my 10 games, I got placed to 1350 and it was pretty hell. (DO NOT SUPPORT IN YOUR PLACEMENT MATCHES ;-; Biggest mistake I did).
> 
> But yeah that's fine for you and it's good your mentor think highly of you.
> 
> I remember 4N discredit my Karthus Jungle. And we won the game with me being 6/2 or something, I even got a double kill too. 4N had his doubts against Soraka mid too before he got his ass handed to him



Everyone who i do great in games with is 1500+ ELO and i have stomped 3 1200 ELO players who claimed to be in ELO Hell so i really can't find a proper partner.

I could always ask to duo with those 1500+ but i am 1200, theyll loose a shitload of ELO if they pair up with me.
Or however it works now.

I actually got 1200 because i teamed up with a guy claiming to be in ELO Hell and went 2-9 2 matches in a row despite me feeding my other teammates (couldn't feed that awful fucker despite numerous ganks)

4N HAS HIS DOUBTS AT EVERYTHING.



WAD said:


> cronos and gogeta are silver ELO @ macking it to chausie
> 
> im diamond





Chausie said:


> idk what macking means, and i dont think id like ti, so im gonna ignore what wad said



Burn fucker, burn

You are no Brolaf


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

it means being flirty


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> statements like that are dumb



I'm pretty retarded. Because I ended season 2 with just supporting. And I thought I could support again in my placement matches. </3 Had to climb back the hard way through Top and Jungle. Then supporting from 1400-1500.

You need more friends Gogeta.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

also, voyboy peaked at like 50k+ viewers

damn


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm pretty retarded. Because I ended season 2 with just supporting. And I thought I could support again in my placement matches. </3
> 
> You need more friends Gogeta.



That sounds sad

I have guys to talk with have some fun games and all but either they are too good or too bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

voyboy is a fantastic streamer and player and person

as if i needed more reason to love curse


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

meh he's kind of bland for my tastes


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, just enjoyed games with Darth.

I'm always pretty relaxed when I play with Darth only on skype.



Until we start flaming each other for useless shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

darth is pretty cool overall 

even when he throws like a boss i really dont mind what he says or does

except

when he insists shen beats vlad and singed in lane

in which case im like


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

Krepo is the best ever, he's my new lover


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> meh he's kind of bland for my tastes



'3'



voyman is awesome


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> darth is pretty cool overall
> 
> even when he throws like a boss i really dont mind what he says or does
> 
> ...



He did in Season 2 when HoG was around.

Not sure about now, though.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

he's pretty cool, just not the full package


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to dislike Dignitas. So I never cared for Voyboy  I like him better in Curse though. (Idk about CLG, he never stood out for me when he was in CLG)


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

wasn't even into lol when he was in dignitas, but i love crumbz


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

also scarra, i love scarra


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That sounds sad
> 
> I have guys to talk with have some fun games and all but either they are too good or too bad.



Ha, well I don't mean it in a bad way. I just think you need someone who you have good synergy with and have a similar skill cap. Someone that you play with a lot and think you guys can win it in ranked. 

I've had random players trying to add me cause they want to duo. You can actually find some decent people through that. (I reject them cause I actually prefer soloing o.o unless it's with Veegee or Syndfull)

Ehh what happened to Dignitas? I haven't seen them at all. I know that kiwikid replaced IWillDominate and that they're scrimming a lot. But when are they actually gonna play in a tournament ?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2013)

i once met this bulgarian kid when i was leveling up my eu n-e account, holy shit we had perfect sinergy, we won all day

then he was gone


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Time for bed, g'night people.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Ha, well I don't mean it in a bad way. I just think you need someone who you have good synergy with and have a similar skill cap. Someone that you play with a lot and think you guys can win it in ranked.
> 
> I've had random players trying to add me cause they want to duo. You can actually find some decent people through that. (I reject them cause I actually prefer soloing o.o unless it's with Veegee or Syndfull)
> 
> Ehh what happened to Dignitas? I haven't seen them at all. I know that kiwikid replaced IWillDominate and that they're scrimming a lot. But when are they actually gonna play in a tournament ?



They're in LCS, you fool, they'll play weekly matches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2013)

nah i dont get how u guys think shen beats singed or vlad in the slightest

1-5: yes, he will beat them for sure..but the problem is shen isnt really known for kill combos, he mostly wears his opponent down through attrition and winning those early trades

once he's 6 he doesnt get an ultimate to assist him in lane dominance while singed and vlad become significantly stronger - all pressure is lost though once vlad/singed are lvl 9

vlad has too much sustain, is ranged, and pushes like a beast
singed is unkillable, has too much sustain (catalyst procs), and pushes like a SUPER beast

the minute u ult to help another lane is when those 2 will completely push ur top down

what are u gonna do, run tp instead? but then without ignite u DEFO wont kill them 1-5

ive played shen a shit-ton so i know the matchups in and out

at varying points in s2 yea it was possible to win with a strong snowball but sadly theyve  nerfed him too many times since his rework plus various other bruiser-related nerfs like the costs of wits end which was specifically VERY good against those 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Ha, well I don't mean it in a bad way. I just think you need someone who you have good synergy with and have a similar skill cap. Someone that you play with a lot and think you guys can win it in ranked.
> 
> I've had random players trying to add me cause they want to duo. You can actually find some decent people through that. (I reject them cause I actually prefer soloing o.o unless it's with Veegee or Syndfull)
> 
> Ehh what happened to Dignitas? I haven't seen them at all. I know that kiwikid replaced IWillDominate and that they're scrimming a lot. But when are they actually gonna play in a tournament ?



I want to get into a team so i added 3 guys of which 2 were online but one of them wouldn't respond.

The second one that did respond was awful as well as the players on his level of skill.


Literally 40 HP enemy Malzahar goes towards our half HP Draven and dies if that wasn't known already.
That's how bad these players are. I went like 17-1-X, and i was 15-0 until i became too cocky.
That's how bad these players are. The same thing happened before when i wanted to join a team, either all or most of the players are complete noobs.
Oh my lord.

Only time i've had people randomly add me is when i write in the noob section of the forums in a guy's thread that i will help him.
So they added me hoping that i'll, like, teach all 6 of you.

It's like 8 grouped up guys walking to a bar. Like whos gonna fuck all 8 of you?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Other people trying to recruite are 1900+ ELO

You think that they even care enough for a trial? Even if they write that they care not a little bit.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

friendslist bugged? says 8 people on mine are online, can only see 3 of them if I open it.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 4, 2013)

Just saw a league named "Maestro Yi's Eagles"

wat


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

wat

-----


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Played a ranked as Ryze.

Going up against an Orianna is more terror than Anivia. Made even worse with a Shaco jungle. -_-'

As expected, I don't feed though she gets ahead in farm quite a bit.  I had to play it extremely safe. So where as due to my passive play Orianna gets ahead by 30 farm, by not feeding and picking up the kill where this Shaco stupidly chases me only to die to Snare+Turret, Ori doesn't get feed.

Our bot lane carried though.

Not feeding is like one of the easiest things to do in this game. I can't understand how people manage to do it though(feed, that is).


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

Can any of you guys recommend a recipe I can make for lunch for 2-3 people this week?

Only meat I eat is fish, so obvs no other sort


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

'white makes everything better' - chausie 2013


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2013)

My friend and I couldn't trade in champion select so I had to dodge the game. Now I'm -3 points LOL I MANAGED TO GET LAST PLACE IN MY DIVISION. GG. Everyone else has 0 points too.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

FoN is coming back.

But as some new item, Odyn's Veil, if I read correctly.

Interesting.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2013)

Me and Darth are always fucking cool as shit until we start talking about politics. Then shit goes down the drain.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 4, 2013)

4N said:


> FoN is coming back.





			
				What you linked said:
			
		

> This does not mean FoN is coming back



Did you even read it?


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2013)

4N said:


> FoN is coming back.
> 
> But as some new item, Odyn's Veil, if I read correctly.
> 
> Interesting.



lol you suck



> *This does not mean FoN is coming back.* It was just never removed from files, thus a change in its parts, changes its total price and will then show as a new change. (Edit: just down right removed it now as people don't read these  )





Also Odyn's Veil exists already, it's a dominion item, and it's more like Banshees (health, mana and MR, plus a unique passive, plus the fact it's a fucking Veil)


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol 4n. Also, FoN singed with Thornmail. Oh lord. Imagine Warmogs on top of that? And Rylais? Oh lord. And ROA? OH LORD.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2013)

Also 4n we can ranked anytime you want. That goes for anyone here too if you want. I'm Silver IV right now with +20 points.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2013)

God I can't wait to get my new computer so I can run this game on something other than low graphics. And so I can finally play Dota 2 without it looking like Gameboy Colour Pokemon.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Did you even read it?





Didi said:


> lol you suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JESUS I SUCK BALLS

BEST READING NA

and you know the funny thing about it? I actually did read that part but I assumed it as speculation that could go anyhow, plus I never knew of an Odyn's Veil as I don't play dominion.

fml.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a recipe I can make for lunch for 2-3 people this week?
> 
> Only meat I eat is fish, so obvs no other sort


Sushi?

Lots of Sushi?


WAD said:


> darth is pretty cool overall
> 
> even when he throws like a boss i really dont mind what he says or does
> 
> ...





Vae said:


> Well, just enjoyed games with Darth.
> 
> I'm always pretty relaxed when I play with Darth only on skype.
> 
> ...





♠Ace♠ said:


> Me and Darth are always fucking cool as shit until we start talking about politics. Then shit goes down the drain.



<3 u gaiz


Demonic Shaman said:


> It's not like Golds/Plats take Normals serious too. Or at least that's just me and my friends. Also you can get those "mid or feed" people anywhere for gold really. Not sure about Platinum. My friend got to 1700 just playing Mid because he can't play anything else.
> 
> Come over to the NA side with your 200 ping  Vae already did it. And Darth too?


Damn straight I did it. 

Ironically I never hit Gold while I was living in the States playing at 40-50 ping. Only when I moved to Beirut and started playing at 220 ping did I finally manage to reach 1500. 

Makes me wonder if I should have started tryharding in ranked back in '11. 

Oh well too late now.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sushi is disgusting, I'm not eating that


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Sushi is disgusting, I'm not eating that



How dare you.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2013)

potatoes op


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Sushi is disgusting, I'm not eating that



you must love sushi!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2013)

not gonna lie, i lol'd


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

I probably signed a death sentence there, saying I hate sushi on an anime forum

It just doesn't taste nice.

And you guys suck, none of you cook?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Also 4n we can ranked anytime you want. That goes for anyone here too if you want. I'm Silver IV right now with +20 points.



What's your game name?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I probably signed a death sentence there, saying I hate sushi on an anime forum
> 
> It just doesn't taste nice.
> 
> And you guys suck, none of you cook?



I can cook lots  of dishes!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

not sure how to feel playing with sajin's zed


----------



## Sajin (Feb 5, 2013)

You'll have 6 more days full of zed to think about it in detail

Might I add my 12-7 game was a 5v4 in our favor


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

Shozan - Well don't suggest any recipes then! Also, your sig, where is it from?

And TY waddles, don't show everyone how pro i was supporting you guys  

Ungrateful bastards.

I think Zed is a good luck charm for Sajin, anyway.

Added two people to my ADCs list today though, which was nice. I need to start playing more with the people on that list.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

:rofl I think you didn't like the sushi cause it was not well done. They say food in Eng. is not good. What do you think?

and my sig. is from an indy wrestling promotion called Rev. Pro, the one below the first one is from PWG.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

I think that's about the local cuisine, not about a Japanese restaurant that happens to be located in England!

I just don't like sushi, some people do, some people don't.

Been so long since I watched any sort of wrestling, I'm really starting to miss it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

CM punk fans are really butthurt cuz he recently lost the championship to the rock

makes us oldfags proud


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

yes, I was talking about local cuisine. I would love to try some of it.

And you should look for some Pro Wrestling Guerrilla stuff. I love that company, it makes my wrestling heart happy!


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> CM punk fans are really butthurt cuz he recently lost the championship to the rock
> 
> makes us oldfags proud




you don't even know! :roflthe wrestling thread was awesome last week!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2013)

How many placement matches do you have to win at least to be placed within Silver tier? Or does it depend on the consistency of which you win your matches?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

i used to enjoy watching shimmer matches, and going to local shows a lot. no more though 

And stop talking about wrestling, you're all really making me miss it!

I used to really like Cody Rhodes, what's he doing now in WWE?

Edit: Nvm, just looked him up. Dat moustache. Totally gone off him now.

That lisp was so cute, too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

4N said:


> How many placement matches do you have to win at least to be placed within Silver tier? Or does it depend on the consistency of which you win your matches?



They don't place you in silver by default anymore?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> They don't place you in silver by default anymore?



o.O

Nope. And I didn't know they used to that lol.

I thought they placed you in certain ranges based on the amount of wins you collect during the placement matches.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> not sure how to feel playing with sajin's zed



Still better than Foreign's mid Zed


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2013)

my last couple of zed games have been terror.

but generally speaking i've done much more good with him than bad. 

one day mid zed will be a thing, one day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

4N said:


> o.O
> 
> Nope. And I didn't know they used to that lol.
> 
> I thought they placed you in certain ranges based on the amount of wins you collect during the placement matches.



If I'm not mistaken you used to start at 1200 by default, which is silver.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> If I'm not mistaken you used to start at 1200 by default, which is silver.



1200 is Bronze I believe.

And Mid Zed is a thing. I don't know what you're talking about :c


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Alright checking old rating system on wiki

Bronze: Between 0 and 1149 
Silver: Between 1150 and 1499 
Gold: Between 1500 and 1849 
Platinum: Between 1850 and 2199
Diamond: 2200 and above


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> If I'm not mistaken you used to start at 1200 by default, which is silver.



Then what was the point of placement matches then?

Are you referring to starting off at 1200 elo when begin your matches? If so, thats not exactly what I'm referring to.

Even if you begin with that elo in ranked, you can either drop below or rise above that number depending on how you do in your placement matches. I wanted to know if there is a general number of matches you win in order to reach/stay in the silver elo range at least?

I know Ace told me you get about like 50 elo for each win and/or lose the same amount. I think its still the same or should be.



Sephiroth said:


> Alright checking old rating system on wiki
> 
> Bronze: Between 0 and 1149
> Silver: Between 1150 and 1499
> ...



Thats pretty neat. I wonder why on the EU-W server they have the requirements for gold ranked higher than NA. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> 1200 is Bronze I believe.
> 
> And Mid Zed is a thing. I don't know what you're talking about :c



Mid Zed is totally viable though its not as popular as its top counterpart.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

jungle zed super underrated


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Weird I always thought Bronze was from 0-1250. That's when your rating and Emblem actually showed. But I'm wrong, shoot me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Weird I always thought Bronze was from 0-1250. That's when your rating and Emblem actually showed. But I'm wrong, shoot me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

On a winning streak in ranked, feels good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

like ur set~


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

i like ur set too


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 5, 2013)

Got to 1496 in Korea. Than the dude who actually owns the account wanted to drop a 100 elo.

Then new ranked system put in.

Whatever, Shaco/Tryndamere to plat 100% success if I play like 50 games.

LISTEN HEE TRYNDAMERE JUNGLE IS THE MOST UNDERRATED JUNGLE IN THE GAME FOR SEASON 3.

Machete five -> two boots -> zeal or BF -> IE or PD -> IE or PD -> whatever you want that is a damage item


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I probably signed a death sentence there, saying I hate sushi on an anime forum
> 
> It just doesn't taste nice.
> 
> And you guys suck, none of you cook?



What, I can cook really well!

But I didn't respond because

a) I'm a big meat lover so I don't know as many veggie or fish dishes
b) It's not at all customary to cook lunch here, mostly people just eat a few sandwiches. So I don't really know lunch dishes. I know lots of yum dinner meals though.


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Weird I always thought Bronze was from 0-1250. That's when your rating and Emblem actually showed. But I'm wrong, shoot me.



It used to be, but when they changed top rating/current rating (so that you could keep a border as per your highest rating as opposed to current rating), they changed the requirements to what was posted.



Also, your MMR (matchmaking rating, the new hidden elo as you will) might still start at 1200, but just as before, you don't see it until you complete 10 matches, or in this case, well, you don't get placed into a league until you complete your 10 placement matches, you never get to see your MMR, but it works behind the scenes do determine your initial placement, and determines how much LP you gain per win/loss.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

FUCK YOU I CAN COOK

I CAN COOK BETTER THAN YOU


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

I can cook rice.

and spaghetti.


yeah thats about it


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> like ur set~





Cronos said:


> i like ur set too



Thank you.

Also all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> FUCK YOU I CAN COOK
> 
> I CAN COOK BETTER THAN YOU



Don't know man, I'm pretty good at cooking


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> FUCK YOU I CAN COOK
> 
> I CAN COOK BETTER THAN YOU



oh bitch it's on 



C-C-C-C-COOK-OFF!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Vayne is such a beast. <3

Health or armor? Psh.

I can at least carry myself to gold if I keep this up.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Vayne is such a beast. <3
> 
> Health or armor? Psh.
> 
> I can at least carry myself to gold if I keep this up.



Does that shit even work

I mean stalling the game to late game so you can carry your team

I prefer getting an 3-0 by the 10th minute or sooner then snowballing other lanes.
Counting on your teammates so stall the game....


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Does that shit even work
> 
> I mean stalling the game to late game so you can carry your team
> 
> ...



With a Taric or Thresh I'm 3-0 or 4-0 coming out of lane, so works fine with me.

Ezreal is actually my favorite ADC, snowballing early game and all that, weak late, guess it depends on team comp?


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Ez's late isn't weak, you just have to not build weak late game items. 

He's obviously not as strong as Kog or Vayne late game, but he's still pretty solid. Arcane Shift OP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> He's obviously not as strong as Kog or Vayne late game, but he's still pretty solid. Arcane Shift OP.



He can't eat tanks for breakfast late game is the problem, so once someone like Lee sticks to him it's very hard to get him off.

In my opinion Ezreal is best mid game, and can end it around there.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Depends on your build. 

Yeah Shiv/TF/BT isn't gonna shred tanks you're right. But IE/PD/LW definitely will. 

There are multiple ways to build Ezreal. The first build has better burst and is most definitely stronger mid game, the second is your standard adc from s2 and is damn good late game. Ez has a 50% AS steroid that he can consistently maintain throughout teamfights. His late game isn't top 3, but it's still damn good.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> With a Taric or Thresh I'm 3-0 or 4-0 coming out of lane, so works fine with me.
> 
> Ezreal is actually my favorite ADC, snowballing early game and all that, weak late, guess it depends on team comp?



Doesn't matter if the enemy jungler mid and top are all 10-0.

If everyone on your team stomps their lane it means that the match making system is bad.

And i don't like risking having even one friendly laner unfed (and hoping it wouldn't matter), which is why i like playing top so much.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> And i don't like risking having even one friendly laner unfed (and hoping it wouldn't matter), which is why i like playing top so much.



Doesn't like other lanes losing. 

Prefers top lane, the most isolated lane in the game. 

Huh...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Depends on your build.
> 
> Yeah Shiv/TF/BT isn't gonna shred tanks you're right. But IE/PD/LW definitely will.
> 
> There are multiple ways to build Ezreal. The first build has better burst and is most definitely stronger mid game, the second is your standard adc from s2 and is damn good late game. Ez has a 50% AS steroid that he can consistently maintain throughout teamfights. His late game isn't top 3, but it's still damn good.



Right now my favorite build is BT/IG/LW, dat kite. 

You playing any today Darth?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Doesn't like other lanes losing.
> 
> Prefers top lane, the most isolated lane in the game.
> 
> Huh...



There is such thing called as roaming, Darth.

But what would you know about it


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Right now my favorite build is BT/IG/LW, dat kite.
> 
> You playing any today Darth?


I don't think so. Have to go take my car to the mechanic plus I'm feeling sick and I don't think i'm up to the Lan Cafe tonight. 

Maybe tomorrow though. 


Gogeta said:


> There is such thing called as roaming, Darth.
> 
> But what would you know about it



roaming does not = influencing all lanes. Especially from top lane. Unless you're Shen. 

If you want to influence all lanes then I suggest learning Jungle or Mid.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

I disagree

In competitive teams, yes, jungle and mid have higher influence.

But, but, i get much more gold top lane and i've often got 2-3 early kills, which have made me snowball. Once i am that fed i go and help out mid/bot. If i need to stay for a bit longer than a minute, i ask my jungler to hold top while i am off snowballing the lanes.

Even if they do not cooperate since i am fed i do a lot of damage. Unlike when jungling, where you are pretty gold starved and you serve more as an utility than damage nowadays.

Also, 2-0 mid laner can still be beat by 0-0 top laner, early on at least depending on match ups. Bruisers are just so dominant early game that a little lead can bring the other laners (The squishy ass ap and ad carry) to low enough HP where only a last hit would be a required from my teammates. 

I mean, when ganking as a jungler you rely heavily on your teammate for either initiation and/or damage. When you get fed as a top laner, even if your teammates decide to fuck around, your high damage will quickly take out the squishy enemies.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

TL;DR roaming as a top laner who you can get fed more easily > roaming as a starved jungler who has to give the kills to his laners.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I disagree



k                       .


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

idk i have a different vision of how top lane should work, if i get 2-3 kills early i completely harras the enemy top laner out of as much cs as possible and don't rush taking the turret, keep him as starved as possible, then at about the 15 minute mark (depends how fast the game is going) i take the tower and only then proceed to roam and force objectives


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Ezreal isn't weak late 
Because of how easily he can reposition himself, he's one of the ADC's that have the easiest time dealing with an Olaf running at you.

Also, I'm with Cronos on this. I really don't like leaving top until around 15-20 min, because if you roam, the enemy top laner will catch up and then take your tower.
I'd rather just starve him and rely on the jungler and mid to carry the other lanes meanwhile.
Leaving top to CS alone is always a bad idea.


----------



## Santí (Feb 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> TL;DR roaming as a top laner who you can get fed more easily > roaming as a starved *jungler who has to give the kills to his laners.*



wat.

You mean we don't take the kills?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> wat.
> 
> You mean we don't take the kills?



You should try to give them to your adc at least.


----------



## Santí (Feb 5, 2013)

Bot lane is usually the one I end up killing though, because of how easy it is 

Although it honestly depends on how good the lane is doing in the first place, but I always end up having to take the kills in solo queue because the lane doesn't go in when I ping and end up being too far behind.

Like this game yesterday where I kept Graves rooted for a whole second, and Ashe was too busy trying to catch up since he went in late. Thresh threw out his lantern, so I had to take what was my 6th kill to keep him from escaping, even though our Ashe was 0/2 and didn't even hit him once to get an assist.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

always secure the kill, unless he's just sitting there


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Wat. Getting kills top lane is good yes, you'll become a lane bully and if you're fed / strong enough, you can assassinate their (fed) AD carry in teamfights. But if your team is built for late game (i.e. Nunu + Vayne, Amumu, Karthus) then you get to late game. You don't have to force teamfights unless the enemy is pressuring you to do so. This goes the same for early game champions, you don't let the enemy turtle and you force teamfights. 

Top lane, it's actually hard to roam. If you leave top lane, you have to depend on your jungle to cover for you. And if your jungler dies to the top lane that you won over, that enemy will be caught up. If you leave top lane, and there's no one there, you HAVE to make a play. Otherwise you're letting top lane free farm, and you did nothing to help your bot / mid lane if the gank goes useless. And you would end up wasting your time.

So if you want to influence other lanes, jungle and mid are better suited for it. Yes you can from top but it's much harder. Your best bet is to become a lane bully, get fed early, and carry your team through teamfights. You can roam but there's always a risk.

Example from last night game:
I was playing support with a partner who was ADC. Enemy's top laner, Irelia, was pretty okay against her lane, AP Nidalee. Me and my partner were winning over their bot lane. (He was 2-1 in lane I believe). 

They tried to make a play by going 5 man bottom. This led Nidalee to shove up top ALL the way to inner. AND they lost four people in the process with a trade of two people. (They did a 5 man dive against me and my partner but my jungler and mid laner were ready for it)

That caused Nidalee to get two turrets, win over CS, and get caught up. So if you're planning to do something like that, be smart about it first.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

tldr of the last six posts; gogeta u cray


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wat. Getting kills top lane is good yes, you'll become a lane bully and if you're fed / strong enough, you can assassinate their (fed) AD carry in teamfights. But if your team is built for late game (i.e. Nunu + Vayne, Amumu, Karthus) then you get to late game. You don't have to force teamfights unless the enemy is pressuring you to do so. This goes the same for early game champions, you don't let the enemy turtle and you force teamfights.
> 
> Top lane, it's actually hard to roam. If you leave top lane, you have to depend on your jungle to cover for you. And if your jungler dies to the top lane that you won over, that enemy will be caught up. If you leave top lane, and there's no one there, you HAVE to make a play. Otherwise you're letting top lane free farm, and you did nothing to help your bot / mid lane if the gank goes useless. And you would end up wasting your time.
> 
> ...



I am not saying top is better for roaming than mid.

I just like top much more than mid which is why i do that. (Bruisers and match ups in general)

Either i roam and get my try to get my team kills or i stomp my lane and let my team be 0-15. Ofcourse if my team is doing really well i'll try to deny my enemy as much as possible.
Which never happens.



Cronos said:


> idk i have a different vision of how top lane should work, if i get 2-3 kills early i completely harras the enemy top laner out of as much cs as possible and don't rush taking the turret, keep him as starved as possible, then at about the 15 minute mark (depends how fast the game is going) i take the tower and only then proceed to roam and force objectives



Not sure what kind of SoloQ you have played, but by the 15th minute the lane and match is already decided. I can easily deny the enemy top and i have done so with Jayce (having 150 CS while he had 40~), but my other lanes lost because i was top all the time.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am not saying top is better for roaming than mid.
> 
> I just like top much more than mid which is why i do that. (Bruisers and match ups in general)
> 
> ...



Dunno what kind of SoloQ you have played, but if I'm winning my lane that hard, the jungler usually ganks other lanes and we end up winning all the lanes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

> but by the 15th minute the lane and match is already decided.



No.

Also tl;dr of my post, mid + jungle > top lane in terms of influencing other lanes. If my team isn't doing well, it depends how badly they're doing. And if they are doing badly, turtle. Don't be forcing teamfights, and let them catch up.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dunno what kind of SoloQ you have played, but if I'm winning my lane that hard, the jungler usually ganks other lanes and we end up winning all the lanes.



I'd stomp NA if that is the case there

In EUNE, you go 3-0 in lane, help your 0-1 karthus get to 7-3, help your jungler with ganks and counter jungling, but you still have your 0-9 ADC and Support, what do? Gank 3 times? Give that Sivir 2 kills but she still is 3 levels behind?

Welp, GG, game lost.

You don't seem to understand how HARD people feed in SoloQ, both sides, both teams. When you have a 0-2/3 ADC before you can finish your first jungle trip, you know game is over.



Demonic Shaman said:


> No.
> 
> Also tl;dr of my post, mid + jungle > top lane in terms of influencing other lanes. If my team isn't doing well, it depends how badly they're doing. And if they are doing badly, turtle. Don't be forcing teamfights, and let them catch up.



I played on PBE once (which is admittedly much worse than all 3 main servers) where my whole team came to my lane at the 11th minute "laning phase is over!"

Also, when i played Jayce, instead of letting me poke the enemy (which we could've done easily since i had blue) they charged in all 5 of them at their turret when we were slightly behind.

Like a 20-5-10 Jarvan game i lost in normals. I focus that Vayne that became real trouble late game with that Nunu AS and the exhausts and all. All the while MY fed Ashe was getting destroyed by tank Lee Sin, with the help of 3 of my teammates ofcourse.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Infact, you end the game as 11-5-5 Jarvan only for that not to matter because you beg your team to go to baron because the enemy had started it only for all 4 of them to go bot to farm the 10 creeps.

All the while the enemy takes baron.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

INFACT, the only reasons i won my rankeds with Hecarim is because my late game was THAT good. 

Without me, the enemy bruiser, tank and support killed all 4 of my teammates, and those 3 were not even fed.

Then, i come, and we fully ace them 5 vs 5. I was doing more sustained dmg than almost full build Draven. 
That's why i fucking praise the pony so much. I turned a lost game into a win. EVERYONE lost but my late game was too fucking good.

Triple post but fuck it


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

itt: i'm the best


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Jungle Vi OP. 

Like srsly, that shit is ridiculous. Five pots and a machete and you can pretty much solo both buffs without actually having to use smite. 

Like wtf.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

> Like a 20-5-10 Jarvan game i lost in normals. I focus that Vayne that became real trouble late game with that Nunu AS and the exhausts and all. All the while MY fed Ashe was getting destroyed by tank Lee Sin, with the help of 3 of my teammates ofcourse.



This refers back to before about my late game vs early game post. PBE games are worse than normals because all people want to do is test out champions / skins.



> I'd stomp NA if that is the case there



It's the same for any region. "My teammates are so bad, I'm the only good one here report please". Honestly I'm getting tired of hearing it.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's the same for any region. "My teammates are so bad, I'm the only good one here report please". Honestly I'm getting tired of hearing it.



that's too bad because you'll hear that in every team based online game no matter when or where.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

told u vi was op dawg

not Akali/Riven tier tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Our jungler gave out a kill in mid lane and he became behind in the jungle. I went 0-5 in lane after that  (I was forced to mid). Our top laner was 1-3. Our bot lane was the only lane that did well or decent. (Kept up in CS, maybe got one kill in lane). 

No one blamed anyone or raged. I was feeling shitty about it too so I'm glad no one yelled at me for losing mid. Guess what? We won. *shrugs* We got objectives, we did our best to turtle, and we just did our best to win the game. Meanwhile in the all chat, Enemy team is blaming their Graves. Lesson of the story, I'm never going mid. And attitude towards your teammates sometimes help. 

A lot of people are going VI jungle now.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> told u vi was op dawg
> 
> not Akali/Riven tier tho


She's stronger than both in the jungle and her level 6 ganks are like better than Warwick's. Plus her clear is hella fast and she deals hella damage while ganking as well as locking down the target. 

What more do you want out of a jungler? Too stronk. 




Demonic Shaman said:


> Our jungler gave out a kill in mid lane and he became behind in the jungle. I went 0-5 in lane after that  (I was forced to mid). Our top laner was 1-3. Our bot lane was the only lane that did well or decent. (Kept up in CS, maybe got one kill in lane).
> 
> No one blamed anyone or raged. I was feeling shitty about it too so I'm glad no one yelled at me for losing mid. Guess what? We won. *shrugs* We got objectives, we did our best to turtle, and we just did our best to win the game. Meanwhile in the all chat, Enemy team is blaming their Graves. Lesson of the story, I'm never going mid. And attitude towards your teammates sometimes help.
> 
> A lot of people are going VI jungle now.



Mid so easy tho. Get camped way less than top or bot. Farm fest all day, get free blue buffs/wraiths/wolves. Push like hell then go roam for kills. 

Liek, mid's imo one of the simplest roles. Sure you gotta roam and pressure and collapse and shit, but it's better than Jungle who's gotta be everywhere all the time, or adc and cry every time you miss a canon minion. 

And the best part about it? YOU USUALLY DUN GET CAMPED AND IT'S HELLA EZ TO WARD ONE BUSH AND RUN AWAY WHEN YOU SEE FUNNY BUSINESS GOING ON IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LANE. 

btw, getting camped is like my least favorite thing in this game. I abhor it to the standard. Fuck all junglers that camp solo lanes and may they forever burn in hell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

i know she's stronger than both in the jungle but not overall cuz op as fuck

also vi in wombo combo teams is GG

like with Wukong and Orianna 

especially when ur team keeps forcing engages instead of SPLIT PUSHING


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Every time I read Gogeta's comments, I'm getting more and more sure that he's full of it, shit, that is.

If you were really as amazing as you make yourself out to be, you wouldn't be so low in ranked. I don't care about your normal elo because it really proves nothing, I have friends who are diamond, they play in high normal elo but they don't even try.
If you are so good, you'd be higher, because even with shit teammates, you'll eventually go up because you're better.

I think you probably don't realize your own flaws.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

I SUCK AT MAGES. FML. I SUCK AT THE SIMPLEST ROLE OF THIS GAME.  Funniest thing is I used to main mid in season 1 and early of season 2 too. Somewhere went wrong.

Vi + Olaf is complete terror for the ad carry. I run that combo so many times it's hilarious. But yeah I'm seeing a lot of Vi jungles now. (XJ9 influence?)


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Except if it's your jungler trolololol


----------



## Sajin (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Mid so easy tho. *Get camped way less than top or bot*.



Not sure if serious


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I SUCK AT MAGES. FML. I SUCK AT THE SIMPLEST ROLE OF THIS GAME.  Funniest thing is I used to main mid in season 1 and early of season 2 too. Somewhere went wrong.
> 
> Vi + Olaf is complete terror for the ad carry. I run that combo so many times it's hilarious. But yeah I'm seeing a lot of Vi jungles now. (XJ9 influence?)



You don't have to play mages mid. League of Black cleavers should have taught you this. 

Just play Pantheon, Zed, Riven, Wukong, etc mid lane if you ever have to mid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

mages may be the easiest roles to play individually but it still takes something to learn how to use ur position to influence the game

u don't know how much it irks me when a mid doesn't roam

like if ur morde or Vlad then ok farm up

but 90% of the time i see mids mismanage their lane


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Not sure if serious



I'm never serious.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

whats wombo combo mean


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2013)

wombo combination


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Sasori said:


> wombo combination



wat he said


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

wombination combination


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wrong section to share this in bro.
> 
> Reported your post. I expect it will deleted or moved to the appropriate section shortly.
> 
> **



for a second i thought you were serious


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> for a second i thought you were serious



shhhhhhhhh y u give away my secrets


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Jungle Vi OP.
> 
> Like srsly, that shit is ridiculous. Five pots and a machete and you can pretty much solo both buffs without actually having to use smite.
> 
> Like wtf.



yup I've been saying this since release, Vi fucking OP



Darth said:


> Mid so easy tho. Get camped way less than top or bot.
> 
> And the best part about it? YOU USUALLY DUN GET CAMPED AND IT'S HELLA EZ TO WARD ONE BUSH AND RUN AWAY WHEN YOU SEE FUNNY BUSINESS GOING ON IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LANE.
> 
> btw, getting camped is like my least favorite thing in this game. I abhor it to the standard. Fuck all junglers that camp solo lanes and may they forever burn in hell.




>mfw I usually camp mid


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wrong section to share this in bro.
> 
> Reported your post. I expect it will deleted or moved to the appropriate section shortly.
> 
> **



Do you really think I would take you seriously at any time ?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

i STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

ur deductive reasoning sucks chausie


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND



First you don't like Sushi and now this?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

oh    chausie


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

the origination of wombo combo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4[/YOUTUBE]

WHERE YOU AT? WHERE YOU AT?


GET YO ASS WHOOPED


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

I watch that video daily, along with this.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> the origination of wombo combo:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHERE YOU AT? WHERE YOU AT?
> ...



Dat Melee?

Dude dat shit is obsolete. Here's the REAL wombo combo.

[YOUTUBE]A8p-CYk7lwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Reposting on new page cause awesome as shit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> I watch that video daily, along with this.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2013)

oh i get it now

why cant you guys just be upfront! i thought women were supposed to be the ones who dance around shit and not explain

srs.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Every time I read Gogeta's comments, I'm getting more and more sure that he's full of it, shit, that is.
> 
> If you were really as amazing as you make yourself out to be, you wouldn't be so low in ranked. I don't care about your normal elo because it really proves nothing, I have friends who are diamond, they play in high normal elo but they don't even try.
> If you are so good, you'd be higher, because even with shit teammates, you'll eventually go up because you're better.
> ...





> It's the same for any region. "My teammates are so bad, I'm the only good one here report please". Honestly I'm getting tired of hearing it.



Are you all fucking becoming dumb as bricks?

Did i ever say that i am the best and my teammates are to blame every single time?

I fucking said that the game is not won if only you stomp your lane. You think it's just that easy "jungler ganks other lanes" as if the ganks are impossible to fail or my jungler can't get behind.
The jungler turret dives the mid laner goes back. There is no coordination.

At my server the game goes beyond winning your own lane.

Never fucking once have i said it's all my teammate's fault. _I am just saying Vae, that your input on winnng your own lane = winning the game to be horse shit, that's all._ And i gave you examples to prove you that you are wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

i think this thread becomes 37% more hostile every new version lol


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> i think this thread becomes 37% more hostile every new version lol



Calculated      .


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dat Melee?
> 
> Dude dat shit is obsolete. Here's the REAL wombo combo.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]A8p-CYk7lwQ[/YOUTUBE]



jesus holy fuck on a stick that's the most amazing brawl play I've ever seen



wow


how the fuck are they even doing half of those things


dem reflexes, especially in the sudden death, canceling all their knockbacks so quickly jesus christ


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2013)

oh my god that brawl match

what

the fuck

how


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2013)

i mean, i thought i was pretty beastly at brawl but god damn thats insane


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> jesus holy fuck on a stick that's the most amazing brawl play I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lord Genome said:


> oh my god that brawl match
> 
> what
> 
> ...





BE IMPRESSED.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i mean, i thought i was pretty beastly at brawl but god damn thats insane



lol same here, I main'd Metaknight and I didn't know half of what they did was possible.


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

I was more impressed with the snake tbh, I knew how easy it was to stay in the air forever with Metaknight but dem snake plays, 2 gud


Though I don't play either of them myself, I usually play Lucas or Wolf if I'm tryharding for fun. And when I'm playing for just fun only (with slightly worse players), Ganondorf since I'm pretty good at him and his shit is so satisfying when you can connect it.

We play a lot of it at the room of my study association, I'm one of the best players there but none of us are near tourney level, though that Wii has racked up thousands of Brawl hours lol (and the gamecube before that thousands of Melee hours), so we're all better than average at least.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> I was more impressed with the snake tbh, I knew how easy it was to stay in the air forever with Metaknight but dem snake plays, 2 gud


same, his grenade placements and stuff were infuckingsane


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy shit that Snake player


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> I was more impressed with the snake tbh, I knew how easy it was to stay in the air forever with Metaknight but dem snake plays, 2 gud
> 
> 
> Though I don't play either of them myself, I usually play Lucas or Wolf if I'm tryharding for fun. And when I'm playing for just fun only (with slightly worse players), Ganondorf since I'm pretty good at him and his shit is so satisfying when you can connect it.
> ...






My Uni's gaming club was actually founded by a bunch of guys who played Melee on my GC back in the Uni lounge. It was like 4 of us at the time and now it's the biggest club in the University with over a hundred members, and tournaments every week. We also had our own gaming lounge built just for the club with high def tv's and badass furniture that you can sit in for days. 

We used to hold Brawl tournaments all the time and the top placing players got cash prizes and went to participate in Smashboards tournaments in other states. Shit was so cash. 

I was at best maybe the fifth best player we had, but it was mostly because I had more time to practice and a lot of experience than alot of our other members. And I played Metaknight. 

People always told me my Toon Link/Zero Suit Samus were my best characters though and that anyone could win with Metaknight which I suppose is somewhat true.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, Gogeta.

I didn't say winning your lane wins you the game, but if you're good at the game then you'll win more than you lose.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

DARTH WHY THE FUCK AREN'T YOU ONLINE?


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> DARTH WHY THE FUCK AREN'T YOU ONLINE?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

i am going to be the very best


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

You dissapoint me, Darth


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> You dissapoint me, Darth


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i am going to be the very best


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Gogeta.
> 
> I didn't say winning your lane wins you the game, but if you're good at the game then you'll win more than you lose.



Never denied that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

@Gogeta: That wasn't towards you. I said that its the same for every region. People in NA/EU/w/e will always blame their teammates and think they're the best. You were saying that you would stomp in NA if the scenario was all the teammates you get are actually decent. But it's not the case.

Edit:


> In EUNE, you go 3-0 in lane, help your 0-1 karthus get to 7-3, help your jungler with ganks and counter jungling, but you still have your 0-9 ADC and Support, what do? Gank 3 times? Give that Sivir 2 kills but she still is 3 levels behind?



That's the standard scenario for any game.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> @Gogeta: That wasn't towards you. I said that its the same for every region. People in NA/EU/w/e will always blame their teammates and think they're the best. You were saying that you would stomp in NA if the scenario was all the teammates you get are actually decent. But it's not the case.



I was saying that if winning the lane automatically meant winning the game because it allowed the jungler to go mid/bot and thus win the game, (according to Vae) then i'd do much better there, instead of this server where even if i feed my teammates kills it can often lead to a defeat regardless.

I don't mind them just losing in lane, but afterwards they see me carrying them but won't listen to me and still go on being bad roaming aimlessly while the enemy is taking objectives and shit. That's what sucks the most about YoloQ


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

itt: i'm the best


----------



## Santí (Feb 5, 2013)

Ganking a Darius who's more than halfway pushed is like, a guaranteed kill.

Unless you're squishy and he decides to punish you, then you might end up dying instead.

The amount of Darius's that end up killing at least one of us when I him while he has full hp


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Wings has only been able to win with Akali today. 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2013)

^ yeah it's getting boring


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

This late ass response from me (from Maknoon's AMA) (Vae mentioned I think?)


*Spoiler*: __ 









Also I don't really .. watch Wings. Not sure why, I don't find his stream entertaining


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This late ass response from me (from Maknoon's AMA) (Vae mentioned I think?)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He plays a lot of the champs I play so it's always educational.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

akali op as fuck

what else is new


----------



## Sansa (Feb 5, 2013)

Just wrecked the shit out of Fizz mid as Kat.

Lol wut?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

not that big of a surprise

i really think fizz sucks tbh

i dont know why so many people have always been terrfied of him

i even regularly wrecked them as karthus who fizz supposedly hard counters

though in all fairness he was a lot stronger on release but got like 2-3 nerfs which imo were very unwarranted


----------



## Sajin (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD, get on LoL and carry my Zed.

And yeah, Fizz is kinda lacking tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

i may or may not be in any condition to carry

we'll see though

i tend to be amazing at LoL when im not sober


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Feb 5, 2013)

Fizz can melt someone in one hit with a Lichbane and RC.

Fizz OP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Someone I know is in Gold I and he's ranked two of his division. The name of his league is Teemo's Weaponmasters. I always knew he was a scumbag  this proves it. Once he hits ranked one I'm going to call him the number one scumbag.

Why couldn't I be in Darth's league


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Someone I know is in Gold I and he's ranked two of his division. The name of his league is Teemo's Weaponmasters. I always knew he was a scumbag  this proves it. Once he hits ranked one I'm going to call him the number one scumbag.
> 
> Why couldn't I be in Darth's league



Jarvan IV's Elementalists sounds pretty awesome if I do say so myself.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 5, 2013)

The only game I do well with Zed, WAD feeds enemy Vayne.

gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

i guess im in no condition to carry


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

Is that a Sailor Moon set?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

no idea what it is


----------



## Santí (Feb 5, 2013)

g fucking g.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> no idea what it is



lol patchy


----------



## αce (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Saw this on reddit about "First Ranked Match"



> I went cait mid against a sivir mid and the sivir built a triforce while i maxed my net first because I asked my friend if I should max anything different because it was ranked and he said "Idk, maybe the net so you can get away?"
> And I wondered why I had 900 ELO at the beginning of the season



I rofl'd.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2013)

rofl karthus


----------



## αce (Feb 5, 2013)

> rofl karthus



whoever made that video is godlike


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

i looked at the video

laughed

went elsewhere on NF

thought about the video a few minutes later

and laughed at the thought of it


----------



## Santí (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GVa-JZTA4Nk[/YOUTUBE]

The last few seconds of this video will forever be the greatest thing I have witnessed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> [YOUTUBE]GVa-JZTA4Nk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The last few seconds of this video will forever be the greatest thing I have witnessed.





> After NBA reviewed footage ziggs joined the miami heat LoL XD



Hahahahaha.



This will always be my favorite fail day. (Especially number 1)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

ur video failed breh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur video failed breh



fixed.


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2013)

WAD with his new set is so kawaii sugoi desu ne~ ^__________________^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2013)

I like how Riot said they'll match up friends in the same leagues if they can.

I have a lot of friends in Silver 2 but none in my leagues, do the leagues represent different skill levels or something?


----------



## αce (Feb 5, 2013)

GIVE ME A T
GIVE ME AN A
GIVE ME AN L
GIVE ME A O
GIVE ME AN N
WHAT DOES THAT SPELL?

uhh talon?

USELESS.FUCKING.CUNT.



I laughed more than I should have.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2013)

ace i hate you

Wafflefries164 (10:08): i hate people
elgalil (10:09): ii hate humans
Wafflefries164 (10:09): in champ select
i go adc
someone picks kat insta locks and says there going bot
*ace logs off*
guess how well that went
against cait nunu
you homo


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2013)

Got placed in Bronze 1.

Time to climb to Silver but I think a break is due. Gotta learn how to carry these moronic players I'm paired up with in these games. Too many people just won't stop feeding.

I'm sad I'm in Bronze but if thats where I'm placed, I'll deal with it.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Just lost 4 straight ranked matches in a row.

Its so not my night.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Completely destroyed a flat ap Fizz mid 4-0 coming out of lane in ranked, I may have lost the game because other lanes feeding, but it's a win for my Annie.:risu


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 6, 2013)

4N said:


> Got placed in Bronze 1.
> 
> Time to climb to Silver *but I think a break is due.* Gotta learn how to carry these moronic players I'm paired up with in these games. Too many people just won't stop feeding.
> 
> I'm sad I'm in Bronze but if thats where I'm placed, I'll deal with it.





4N said:


> Just lost 4 straight ranked matches in a row.
> 
> Its so not my night.



                              .


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> .



I did take a break. 

I feel myself about to go on tilt. The last game was almost won though we had a bad start.

But its like at this elo people venturing without vision and our Lee Sin kept being caught out of position every fucking time. Its like god, don't you freakin' learn from your mistakes???


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

4N said:


> But its like at this elo people venturing without vision and our Lee Sin kept being caught out of position every fucking time. Its like god, don't you freakin' learn from your mistakes???



That's why it's called ELO hell after all, they don't.

You're going to have to carry the whole team on your back to get out, good thing it's not too hard at bronze. Just never play support and pick a scrub killer like Akali or Xin.

What's your IGN btw?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

u have to be more of a politician than a player to carry in solo queue sometimes


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> *That's why it's called ELO hell after all, they don't.*
> 
> You're going to have to carry the whole team on your back to get out, good thing it's not too hard at bronze. Just never play support and pick a scrub killer like Akali or Xin.
> 
> What's your IGN btw?



Elo hell is a state of mind, you get stuck in low elo because you refuse to see your own flaws and mistakes, and never get out.

That, is elo hell.

On another note, my domination spree on Zed continues, unlike Foreign


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> That's why it's called ELO hell after all, they don't.
> 
> You're going to have to carry the whole team on your back to get out, good thing it's not too hard at bronze. Just never play support and pick a scrub killer like Akali or Xin.
> 
> What's your IGN btw?



nReapr

Well, I guess Akali is a good champ to play but I prefer to play who I feel at the point in time. And I'm feeling Ryze so yeah lol.

Gonna buy Xin pretty soon though. You've been Bronze before?



WAD said:


> u have to be more of a politician than a player to carry in solo queue sometimes



What words do you give to those who you play with in Ranked?



Vae said:


> Elo hell is a state of mind, you get stuck in low elo because you refuse to see your own flaws and mistakes, and never get out.
> 
> That, is elo hell.
> 
> On another note, my domination spree on Zed continues, unlike Foreign



Yeah, I don't think Elo Hell exists. I always remember my mistakes from the previous game and try to not to make them at the very least in the next.

And shaddup.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

4N said:


> nReapr
> 
> Well, I guess Akali is a good champ to play but I prefer to play who I feel at the point in time. And I'm feeling Ryze so yeah lol.
> 
> Gonna buy Xin pretty soon though. You've been Bronze before?



Season 1 I got down to low ELO long ago, it was a bit of a pain in the ass.




> What words do you give to those who you play with in Ranked?



Need to be a team leader, it's very tiring giving commands to everyone, but it can work.

Got into a game as soon as you messaged me also, play some normals after?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Season 1 I got down to low ELO long ago, it was a bit of a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Team leader huh? I've done that a couple times but its exhausting though admittedly great when you win at the same time.

And okay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

On a ranked winning streak, yay. :33


----------



## Santí (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh, I need 2 more rune pages, runes to fill those pages, and 7 more champions before I get into Ranked.

So exhausting


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Going need your assistance when I make it to promotion matches Darth.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally won.

But with the weirdest shit.

Our top picked Irelia into Darius and stomped. I got counter picked by Anivia and still smashed. A fckin' support singed.

This elo scares me.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 6, 2013)

I needed sixteen champions so I randomly decided to buy Taric, and I have to say...

... I really wish I hadn't.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

why is that ? taric is outrageous


----------



## Santí (Feb 6, 2013)

AP Taric is beyond a retarded wrecking machine.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> why is that ? taric is outrageous



I wish that was the problem. 

I've been iffy about him for a while because I dislike melee champs, but I main support and everyone's been saying he's OP, so I was like why not, but from what I've seen so far I feel like his passive is sort of useless in lane because ADCs get angry when you attack minions and getting close to enemy champions can be dangerous; his heal is pretty costly mana-wise; the W is only good for its passive... and I actually haven't gotten to try his ult, but that's probably pretty awful too. 

His stun is pretty good though.

Still want my IP back.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

all you gotta do is stun and gg


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 6, 2013)

Taric was my main for a while. He's really good, he has a low skill cap to be okay but a ridiculously high skill cap to be amazing with him which people can't recognize.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn it 4N, I shoulda went to bed. I told you I wasn't going to do well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Dat Vayne triple kill pretty much stopped the enemy team's motivation to play hehe.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Damn it 4N, I shoulda went to bed. I told you I wasn't going to do well.





Sephiroth said:


> Dat Vayne triple kill pretty much stopped the enemy team's motivation to play hehe.



That last game was hilarious.

Scumbag Thresh though. Had no honor. Got my revenge though.


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I wish that was the problem.
> 
> I've been iffy about him for a while because I dislike melee champs, but I main support and everyone's been saying he's OP, so I was like why not, but from what I've seen so far I feel like his passive is sort of useless in lane because ADCs get angry when you attack minions and getting close to enemy champions can be dangerous; his heal is pretty costly mana-wise; the W is only good for its passive... and I actually haven't gotten to try his ult, but that's probably pretty awful too.
> 
> ...




taric is so easy

level W
you and your adc take no more damage
if you ever go in their armor is shredded hard
win easily


like srsly it's almost impossible to lose lane with taric


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

4N said:


> Got placed in Bronze 1.
> 
> Time to climb to Silver but I think a break is due. Gotta learn how to carry these moronic players I'm paired up with in these games. Too many people just won't stop feeding.
> 
> I'm sad I'm in Bronze but if thats where I'm placed, I'll deal with it.



Well at least its not Bronze V right? Gj foreign go get dat silver.

also more talk of an eu to Na transfer coming soon. fuck yeah transferring to eu as soon as it becomes available

SEEYA NERDS.


----------



## Santí (Feb 6, 2013)

Can I like, just clone my account to EU?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe you can't be on both at the same time or something.


----------



## Santí (Feb 6, 2013)

But then I have to start all over, and that's a lot of work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> But then I have to start all over, and that's a lot of work.



Yes, yes it is, especially for someone like me who has almost every champion.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I wish that was the problem.
> 
> I've been iffy about him for a while because I dislike melee champs, but I main support and everyone's been saying he's OP, so I was like why not, but from what I've seen so far I feel like his passive is sort of useless in lane because ADCs get angry when you attack minions and getting close to enemy champions can be dangerous; his heal is pretty costly mana-wise; the W is only good for its passive... and I actually haven't gotten to try his ult, but that's probably pretty awful too.
> 
> ...



I've found most ADCs understand Tarics whole 'hit things for mana' concept. If they don't, explain. Not like you're taking the last hit on them. If they still don't like it, someone else in the team tends to defend you. My problem is that sometimes, I forget that he gets mana back from hitting things 

And if the ADC is playing well, the hits they take should hopefully be minimal, so minimal healing needed - esp with the W passive. His ult does a lot of damage and provides a bonus AD/AP aura to allies for the duration. It's not like, say, Lulus or Sonas ult, designed to save people, but you already have a stun, heal and an armour aura to help with that


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

I always forget about Taric's passive.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Playing any today Darthy?


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Playing any today Darthy?



I was actually just about to head to the Lan Cafe right now. Should be online shortly.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I wish that was the problem.
> 
> I've been iffy about him for a while because I dislike melee champs, but I main support and everyone's been saying he's OP, so I was like why not, but from what I've seen so far I feel like his passive is sort of useless in lane because ADCs get angry when you attack minions and getting close to enemy champions can be dangerous; his heal is pretty costly mana-wise; the W is only good for its passive... and I actually haven't gotten to try his ult, but that's probably pretty awful too.
> 
> ...


Most popular champion this week according to Lolking: Taric
Second highest winrate: Taric

His passive isn't that great but it's nice in certain situations. If you poke the enemy or the adc is out of lane. And if you are really low on mana, then the adc shouldn't me mad if you attack some minions. 

You shouldn't use his heal too much anyway. If you have to, then this means you and / or your adc took a lot of damage, try to avoid it. 

The passive armor is very good in lane. And if you have a gank or just wanna go for the kill, you can reduce the enemies armor. 

Yeah, the stun is great without a doubt.

His ultimate deals decent damage, but the main factor is the additional AD and AP for the team. The cooldown is quite low and the duration is high. Awesome in team fights.

Taric is a very save pick, tanky, great in lane and team fights.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> I was actually just about to head to the Lan Cafe right now. Should be online shortly.



You can help me with my promotion matches then.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 6, 2013)

VOLIBEAR SUPPORT IS BEST SUPPORT.

PEOPLE DONT EVEN KNOW GET FEAR GET GOLEMS OR WOLVES ALL IN LVL 2 WIN AND ALL IN EVERY TIME YOU SEE THEM IN LANE.

For real though, I'm like 65% in Volibear and he's getting noticed in Korea. Better hop on it.

He's good with Vayne ad and random bots like panth, xin, jayce, etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

> What words do you give to those who you play with in Ranked?



"shut up and play"


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyone I know said that the player entrance in the OGN finals was epic.

I can't find it anywhere, fucking OGN


----------



## Santí (Feb 6, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> VOLIBEAR SUPPORT IS BEST SUPPORT.
> 
> PEOPLE DONT EVEN KNOW GET FEAR GET GOLEMS OR WOLVES ALL IN LVL 2 WIN AND ALL IN EVERY TIME YOU SEE THEM IN LANE.
> 
> ...



Wat.

Volibear is fucking best with Ashe bot, that there is a fucking wombo combo.

Me and my friend have been raping with Voli+Ashe bot since the start of S3. There is honestly no escape.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

unless u r vs. ezreal/janna


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck people who pick Teemo in ranked, nothing but free feed to the enemy team and contribute nothing to team fights.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

teeto top is like the easiest thing in the world if u play him as a counterpick

fuck teamfights, just tell ur team to nut up and do split push and skirmish/gank games instead of 5v5s while u roll top

teeto also #1 baron control

like for real, hes been nerfed like fuck for it too, op rat bastard


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

The biggest problem is they can't play him either, so they just end up worthless.


----------



## Santí (Feb 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> unless u r vs. ezreal/janna



Fuck Ezreal and his 9 second cooldown flash.


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> The biggest problem is they can't play him either, so they just end up worthless.



Ah, the Shaco effect


OP as fuck and annoying as hell on the enemy team, absolutely worthless and feeds all day erryday on your team


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

teemo   op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

i should make a schedule of like 10 champs i must and should play throughout the week


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

that sounds like a job


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2013)

play that ball thingy


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

why am i 5 minutes in queue for a fucking draft ? euw servers op ?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2013)

who else is adorable as krepo and streams

i wanna watch one but my love krepo isnt streaming right now


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Scarra
Zekent (streaming atm)
TheOddOne (streaming atm)
NhatNguyen


OddOne is funny and cool, not as 'cute' as Krepo but definitely fun to watch
Also he can get really excited, but not really mad luckily

Scarra is just a cuddly teddy bear who can never get mad at anyone and admits his own mistakes and also explains well what he's doing


Zekent and Nhat are both just really nice guys, I think you would like them as well


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

my favourite streamer atm si seriously chaox 

he is so fucking fun


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, Chaox can be hilarious


especially when drunk


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

feels good to carry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

it feels good getting carried


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

i feel that good whenever i play with wad, cause he carries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

i-it's not like praising me will make me feel good b-baka!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

kawaii             .


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

>first pick Vlad

Oh how I love it when that happens
The guy even got first blood in an invade and it was still this easy
(though tbf I warded tribush at the same moment an olaf at 200 hp or something was there, so I got double buffs off of him. Then again, the kill on vlad shortly after didn't really have much to do with that, I just straight up killed him in 1 combo, didn't need the cdr, red buff damage might have helped a bit but not much I think)

So then I was 2-0
I pushed lane and shopped
Got level 6 and brutalizer
Vlad got back, he was still level 4
I killed him again instantly 


and then I roamed mid, ganked together with volibear and forced flash on kat, and we took the turret
Then went back to top

Got 3-man ganked
Swain got there as well from the river and baited olaf and vlad to come at him, and then I could get a double kill

Then I roamed bot and got a kill there and we took dragon

and so on

Riven <3

This season is going well so far, 3-0, so far I'm glad I started doing ranked again lol
in b4 the inevitable game I get ragers feeders and trolls again which makes me regret my decision


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Yup, in capable hands Riven fucking unstoppable


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

where is your tl;dr didi

i just came back to read it

and it's gone

FU

HIDING INFORMATION AND SHIT


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

wat?

for once I didn't edit my post


wtf r u talking about lol


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

on the other page

YOU HID IT FROM ME


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

vlad vs riven
fair match up


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> on the other page
> 
> YOU HID IT FROM ME



I DIDN'T HIDE SHIT


SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH OR YOU WILL GO STRAIGHT TO BED WITHOUT DINNER YOUNG MAN



♠Ace♠ said:


> vlad vs riven
> fair match up



it's the prime reason why no one should ever first pick Vlad

or at least demand to go mid as soon as they see Riven being picked


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2013)

Went BC 3 BT Jarvan last game and was on my way to building a 4th BT

still feeling bad about incomplete build


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

also

>dat insta 4 teamwork honour

I swear to god nobody gives honour for being nice, just for doing good 



Unless you're a girl with boobs and stuff as nice as chausie :3


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

jokes on you i already had dinner

BAAKAA


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

i fucking tried to find a short youtube video when luffy sticks his tongue out and says baaka

i failed, fuck this world


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> jokes on you i already had dinner
> 
> BAAKAA



no dinner for a week!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> also
> 
> >dat insta 4 teamwork honour
> 
> ...



Not for me. I don't get honorable opponents anymore because the enemies don't like me. Aka, I bully them in lane  I don't say anything except gg though.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> also
> 
> >dat insta 4 teamwork honour
> 
> ...



She has great personality!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> no dinner for a week!



g-GOMENASAI


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2013)

Cronos are you CronosGR or whatever on EUNE?

Some guy mentioned a guy named Cronos and he said he is good mid.

But then again you are not good mid, so...


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

nope, not me


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

> it's the prime reason why no one should ever first pick Vlad
> 
> or at least demand to go mid as soon as they see Riven being picked



+40 armor rune page
start cloth armor


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

i just saw oddone and wings win a base race while the enemy team had 2 adc

THE MIND GAMES

general peeling them and shit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i just saw oddone and wings win a base race while the enemy team had 2 adc
> 
> THE MIND GAMES
> 
> general peeling them and shit



VOD please.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> VOD please.



it's not up yet, but it should be on his channel a little bit after he ends streaming



look for the game when he's playing nocturne and wings is playing elise

it'll be the only nocturne game in the vod, unless he plays another after this


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> +40 armor rune page
> start cloth armor



he'd still lose lol

I beat a cho who had 80 armor at level 1

pretty sure that means I can handle a vlad with that start


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

just played like shit
and lost
to be fair though we woulda won that first game if i had the skin for tristana



> he'd still lose lol
> 
> I beat a cho who had 80 armor at level 1
> 
> pretty sure that means I can handle a vlad with that start



riven op as shit
vlad can't do anything its pretty sad though. never first pick a vlad lol
its almost as bad as matching vlad against a good leblanc
that shit is terror


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

im done playing lee sin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MmViafGHxhQ[/YOUTUBE]

yo santi is that u

that last part sounds like u exactly


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> im done playing lee sin



about damn time


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yup, in capable hands Riven fucking unstoppable



riven is op as fuck. #2 after akali for sure


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> it's not up yet, but it should be on his channel a little bit after he ends streaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. That was a pretty good game. Not sure how Graves + Morg lost to Ezreal + Vayne. I guess the Nautilus did some work. Karthus kept running away from fights though e_e and saying "my bad"

BUT LOL. The enemy team my god, they lost the base race cause they were chasing Oddone.


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

hahah

Voyboy: I'm good in all positions
Saint: Is that what pooksie says?


lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

sajin's tier list of OP

1.akali
2. riven
3. shen
4. kennen
5. khazix
6. irelia
7. blitzcrank
8. thresh

1st worst: lux
2nd worst: zed

np


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Volibear should be somewhere on that list. 


Current meta voli/cho unstoppable. 


fuck i hate those guys


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> sajin's tier list of OP
> 
> 1.akali
> 2. riven
> ...



Very Outdated list. Here's a better version:

1. Akali (op as fuck)
2. Riven (op as fuck)
3. Irelia (nerfed 9000 times and still op as fuck)
4. Shen (op as fuck ult)
5-6. Kha'Zix (op as fuck damage)
5-6. Kennen (op in all categories but not akali level op)
7. Blitzcrank (your botlane always loses if there's one on enemy team)
8. Cho'Gath (fucking unkillable)
9. Jarvan IV (op as fuck jungle ganks, jumps out of fuckin nowhere)
10. Ryze (build tank, do damage... but not as much as riven)
11. Nidalee (doesnt make it to top 10 but annoying as fuck)
....
....
....
108. Diana (Akali wannabe)
109. Zed (would be last, but zed plays much better if he has a skin)
110. Lux (...just go AD)

Don't take the list too seriously though. Anyone can build SotD and still be useful even if it's Zed or Lux

Also most overrated award goes to Malphite and Vi


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Pfffff. You guys are fucked up. Everyone knows Karma is op. Bitch with her shield and her ap burst =/ And Poppy. I hate her. Riven and Akali are soooo bad.

Edit: >Taking this list a little seriously now. Why is Kennen in top ten?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> also
> 
> >dat insta 4 teamwork honour
> 
> ...



though not so much since i got to 30 

maybe i need to play up the girl part. and the british part. foreigners love british accents.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2013)

actually i wonder how long itll take till i lose my pretty green ribbon


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Pfffff. You guys are fucked up. Everyone knows Karma is op. Bitch with her shield and her ap burst =/ And Poppy. I hate her. Riven and Akali are soooo bad.
> 
> Edit: >Taking this list a little seriously now. Why is Kennen in top ten?



He has good mobility, damage, poke and CC. What else would you need from AP carry?

I really don't know why people don't play him anymore, pretty much every time I see one they do really well (unless they go ad)


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2013)

So guys, I am starting to play Jax. Vayne is fun to play btw so rep for you sajin for the suggestion. How do I build him and what items?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple Dorans's Blades, Hextech Gunblade or Blade of the Ruined King, Trinity Force, Maw of Malmortius (vs ap), Warmogs.

What to max depends on the matchup I think


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2013)

I go hextech>rage blade> zeal

that's actually as far as i could go so far because I rape bitches.


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah that's Jax for you


Finish any random tier 3 item -> rape bitches so hard they surrender -> never finish a build


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

not as op as akali tho

get level 6

rape bitches so hard they surrender


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2013)

Akali is squishy though.


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

doesn't matter if they
*Spoiler*: __ 



 can't see you


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Akali is squishy though.



Not with hextech warmogs build


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> not as op as akali tho
> 
> get level 6
> 
> rape bitches so hard they surrender



and you still manage to lose games with her


gosh WAD you suck so incredibly hard


like unbelievable

pfffffffffffft


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 6, 2013)

what

i win more than i lose

thats all u need for +

smh


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> doesn't matter if they
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 If you attack, they can.



Sajin said:


> Not with hextech warmogs build



I should buy the warmogs next time.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I should buy the warmogs next time.



You should. 

Akali does more than enough damage with gunblade already, trust me


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2013)

Add Swain to the OP as fuck list.

Courtesy of Waddles.


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

swain is actually annoying as fuck


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

4n u ended up bronze 1? wtf happened. you were like 5-2 last time I checked.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 4n u ended up bronze 1? wtf happened. you were like 5-2 last time I checked.



As someone who plays with WAD, yourself and Darth, I can tell when and how to press advantages when I see them.

Unfortunately, I can't say the same for at least 2/5 of the idiots I'm paired up with.

I'm becoming more and more disheartened with each loss.

So most of my losses are actual throws. This fucking elo. I don't know how to fucking group them or make them see that they are in a good position. One person gets a kill, they all go GG and behave like morons towards each other. No one says anything? behave like pissy little bitches. Someone dies? They all go negative.

Its not a good feeling.


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

welcome to solo q bro
league of retards


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Won 8 of the ten ranked games I played today. 

gg i'm too good.


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Jungle Vi, Jungle GP, Support Janna, Support J4, and Vayne adc were the roles I won with today. 

And won hard if I do say so myself.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> welcome to solo q bro
> league of retards



literally. 



Darth said:


> Won 8 of the ten ranked games I played today.
> 
> gg i'm too good.



congrats to you. im jealous. :\



When i'm in a position to carry, im going to make sure to play more aggressively from now on. Fuck being passive. When the game drags on we always lose. Press those early advantages like hell.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2013)

Did I need to play ranked to get in the system new leagues?

I had played like +15 not ranked solo q matches and i don't have a rank yet.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

oh. my. fucking. gawd.

my game freezes in the loading screen so i have to disconnect.

reconnect.

its being fucking patched.

is riot for fucking real? are these guys assholes?

this. fucking. game.


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Played a game as Diana today where I had 250 cs by 21 minutes. 

THAT IS HOW YOU CS FOLKS.


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Did I need to play ranked to get in the system new leagues?
> 
> I had played like +15 not ranked solo q matches and i don't have a rank yet.


Yeah you need to play ranked to get a ranking... 


4N said:


> oh. my. fucking. gawd.
> 
> my game freezes in the loading screen so i have to disconnect.
> 
> ...



hotfix out already?

Nice...

But no srsly, fuck adobe air. causes way too many problems.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

That is the voyboy way. I would make a long winded discussion as to why Kennen isn't picked that much. But. Meh. It's your opinion and list so I do agree with you on those parts. But he does have his weaknesses.


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

In the top 6% percent of all ranked players on the NA ladder. 

Booyah.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2013)

Got moved to Bronze 2 because of this shit.

QQ


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm fucking terrible at this game and I'm top 4% EUW.

Fuck yeah


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2013)

bronze 2:sanji
i'd be pretty pissed and i usually don't care _that_ much about ranked


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I'm fucking terrible at this game and I'm top 4% EUW.
> 
> Fuck yeah



EuWest so hard.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> EuWest so hard.



Harder than NA.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Harder than NA.



Good luck getting top 4% on NA.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe a couple years later when my smurf is finally lvl 30


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

NA is ez modo tbh

but some people are anvils


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> In the top 6% percent of all ranked players on the NA ladder.
> 
> Booyah.



Congrats on getting back to gold, now my turn.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Congrats on getting back to gold, now my turn.



But he was placed in gold


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> But he was placed in gold



I'm pretty sure he was in Silver Division 1 before.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

just played against a team that was alistar/voli/poppy/malph/singed

worst experience ever


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> just played against a team that was *alistar/voli/poppy/malph/singed*
> 
> worst experience ever


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

First 3 second of champion select:



> KarMaLyNn: jungle
> Maxillion: Hi.
> JPollo: mid
> TA Thom: support please
> ...



Everyone posted at the same time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


>




i know

we got wrecked


----------



## Sasori (Feb 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> First 3 second of champion select:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone posted at the same time.


You funny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

On promotion matches, scared to play this without a duo.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

YOU CAN DO IT. ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS WIN TWO GAMES NO PRESSURE. 

On another note, Rammus with homeguard is hilarious to see. 
Zyra: Well there's nothing I can do about that.
Ezreal: We know. We just saw you got raped by a ninja turtle going 200 miles an hour.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

I fucking split pushed top to inhib while the enemy team was teamfighting to take our tier .

Graves comes to stop me, I destroy him. 
Blitz comes half hp, I tear him a new one
Xin Zhao comes 1/4 hp, I eat his ass out and scored an ace


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> YOU CAN DO IT. ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS WIN TWO GAMES NO PRESSURE.
> 
> On another note, Rammus with homeguard is hilarious to see.
> Zyra: Well there's nothing I can do about that.
> Ezreal: We know. We just saw you got raped by a ninja turtle going 200 miles an hour.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm really incapable of carrying.

At 0 points in Bronze 2.

G fcking G.

Whether I do bad or good, it doesn't matter. No one listens or have the foggiest clue on how to press advantages in Bronze. You can explain it to them all day but then they behave like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and give you some very immature yet typical responses.

I'm a terrible player. I thought I was average but no average player should drop so low. Honestly don't know how to cope with situation right now.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Acceptance is the first step of coping, foreign.

By accepting that you are awful, you have already begun the path to recovery.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

There's a sudden rise of Twisted Fates right now. What the fuck? 

Also Alex Ich is now a dad 



> Whether I do bad or good, it doesn't matter. No one listens or have the foggiest clue on how to press advantages in Bronze. You can explain it to them all day but then they behave like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and give you some very immature yet typical responses.



The thing about Bronze is... you can't really trust anyone in that elo. And you really have to play roles you're comfortable with. Play more champions, get more practice in normals, and you can try Ranked again. 

Question, does anyone play Dominion or Twisted Treeline here? ... I don't think I know anyone that does. Hell, we play more customs than those two.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

4N said:


> I'm really incapable of carrying.
> 
> At 0 points in Bronze 2.
> 
> ...



Pick Akali
Reach level 6
Press R
?????
Penta kill


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

I play it whenever I'm on a losing streak in 5v5, just to have some fun.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Pick Akali
> Reach level 6
> Press R
> ?????
> Penta kill



Same applies to Karthus. :c


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

4N said:


> I'm really incapable of carrying.
> 
> At 0 points in Bronze 2.
> 
> ...




Seems like you don't know how to carry (and/or aren't good enough which despite what you might think could also be the case, but I don't know), so here are some pointers.
-explaining in chat is in general a waste to do. There are exceptions ofc (yesterday I told our jungle 'Voli, go help bot, I don't need it ', but he listened because I was already 6-0 which makes people more likely to take you srsly), but in general, try doing it by 
a) Pinging
b) Taking the initiative yourself. Don't be someone who just tells people what to do, be a LEADER. You roam to that sidelane, gank and kill or force the enemy to back off and take that turret. Roam mid, take that kill and go and ping and then walk towards dragon, or ping the turret and start attacking that. If you take the initiative, people will follow, as long as it's clear that you know what you're doing (a good score helps with that). 

-well, like I mostly explained there, it's all about winning your own lane hard and then helping out other lanes if they aren't winning. If you get lucky and all your lanes are winning, feel free to stay in your lane and extend the laning phase because that just means that all turrets will get pressured and your lead will increase because it should grow if you all keep being dominant in lane. Unless the enemy teams up ofc and starts pressuring objectives, then do the same and force teamfights with them there because you're stronger.


Of course you can still win in soloq if you don't win your lane, but it's the only factor YOU can influence. If YOU want to steadily rise in elo division, YOU must carry, YOU must lead.


tl;dr carry = win lane, roam, be an effective leader


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

>foreign
>taking the initiative.

Choose one.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> Seems like you don't know how to carry (and/or aren't good enough which despite what you might think could also be the case, but I don't know), so here are some pointers.
> -explaining in chat is in general a waste to do. There are exceptions ofc (yesterday I told our jungle 'Voli, go help bot, I don't need it ', but he listened because I was already 6-0 which makes people more likely to take you srsly), but in general, try doing it by
> a) Pinging
> b) Taking the initiative yourself. Don't be someone who just tells people what to do, be a LEADER. You roam to that sidelane, gank and kill or force the enemy to back off and take that turret. Roam mid, take that kill and go and ping and then walk towards dragon, or ping the turret and start attacking that. If you take the initiative, people will follow, as long as it's clear that you know what you're doing (a good score helps with that).
> ...





thanks for the advice. i'll keep it in mind.

i never really dominate my lanes hard though unfortunately. thats the thing. that usually happens if my jungler has some successful ganks but I never reall outplay my opponents.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

Well if you can't outplay your opponents consistently at your level you don't deserve to be higher, as simple as that

So don't go complaining about your teammates then 

I think you just might have gotten a bit too much accustomed to having guys like Darth carry you and are therefore now frustrated if you have to carry your own weight and/or people not being able to turn games around by grouping up instinctively
because like I said, if you want the latter to happen you gotta make it happen


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Foreign, bro. I will carry you out of hell.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> Well if you can't outplay your opponents consistently at your level you don't deserve to be higher, as simple as that
> 
> So don't go complaining about your teammates then
> 
> ...



what you say makes sense.

gotta start practicing. i feel the position i can best carry from is Mid. 

I bought TF just now so I'll be practicing a bit. Also, I already have Akali.

Gonna fix up dat rune page for her. 

Fuck this shit. I want Silver before I leave for the Army next month. I'll make this happen. I'm gonna practice like hell.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

damn i carried the fuck out of my last 2 matches, i might be getting better

MIGHT


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

now i'm against a premade 5, nooooooooo


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

and a zil support

nooooooo


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

worst

team

ever


and why the fuck am i always matched up with level 30's when i'm a meere lvl 24

two of them have an average of 550 wins, how are my 104 supposed to deal with that


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm pretty sure he was in Silver Division 1 before.



Yeah I was placed in Gold V. New system doesnt let u drop down Leagues anyway. only divisions. So i'll forever be Gold V no matter what


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> worst
> 
> team
> 
> ...



It's because you play a lot with us


I did the same with my level 30 friends from as soon as level 4

And then I literally was only matched with 30's from level 22 onwards whenever I queued by myself. Like, 9 30's and my level 22 ass.
I took it as a compliment, meaning I was good enough to hang with them already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

i lost like 6 normal games in a row last night with sajin

when i get back home today im going all-in on ranked

time to nut up or shut up


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> i lost like 6 normal games in a row last night with sajin
> 
> when i get back home today im going all-in on ranked
> 
> time to nut up or shut up



ill help you win wad np


mid jungler combo 2 stronk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

thx for the offer didi-kun 

but this is something a man(lio) must do on his own


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> It's because you play a lot with us
> 
> 
> I did the same with my level 30 friends from as soon as level 4
> ...



funny thing is they are worst than me

my fucking support zilnean was constantly bitching like WHY U NO REACT while he towerdives pre 6 into a taric graves

he was complaining in /all chat too and he got the following reply: "it's not your team, it's you"


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

>Lost 6 matches in a row last night with Sajin
>I was on all of last night

:galaxygiogio


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

After playing every game with my lvl 30 1500 wins friends since I was lvl 5, I absolutely wrecked and dominated face when queued alone, and still do for the most part.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

u have an EU account santi?


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

An abandoned lvl 4 one, yes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

would u really want to start playing on that again 

i mean i know my companionship is a lucrative prospect and all but still


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

wad are yu excited about the game tonight


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Depends on who's free for the week.

As of this week, the chances are not promising.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 7, 2013)

lemme sum up my last game..
I did a penta and then I went afk for 5 min . When I came back all inhibs were pushed


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> lemme sum up my last game..
> I did a penta and then I went afk for 5 min . When I came back all inhibs were pushed



you pulled an aphromoo ?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

me and didi are gonna have sexy time tonight


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

no cronos that's tomorrow


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

o-oh

i got too excited

wari wari


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys just dumped me

/emo


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You guys just dumped me
> 
> /emo



they haven't invited me to play either for a while, fuck them


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> *what game*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kill yourself


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

I assumed you guys were talking about a baseball game, or something.

_"But Santi, it's not baseball season!"_

It is in Latin America, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

not following the lol scene on my own

i let my minions keep me up to date

now that it's been mentioned i will tho


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

tbh i like watching more than playing


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

my money is on clg


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

CLG
Curse
CLG
TSM

though I'm not entirely sure cuz I haven't seen TSM play in quite a while


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't see TSM winning any of their match ups, they've been weak lately.
They haven't had a lot of scrim partners since Dyrus leaked Dignitas strat.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

LCS matches starting today.

Something to take my mind off my disappointing performances.

Looking forwaard to the CLG and Crs matches.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Never watched a professional match, but maybe I should start taking some notes on pro Junglers.

Yet again, Jungling is mostly theory and _gut feel_.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

only way i see CLG beating tsm is if link hard carries

chauster will remain consistent
hotshot will suck
and aphrolift will be meh considering their hype since ever


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> only way i see CLG beating tsm is if link hard carries
> 
> chauster will remain consistent
> hotshot will suck
> and aphrolift will be meh considering their hype since ever



Hotshot has actually gotten back in shape recently, Chauster makes plays constantly, Doublelift is the best ADC NA.
Link is a really good mid and Aphro is an amazing support, which he's just never gotten to show off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

hotshot back in shape?

guess all the 'hasbeen' blame got diverted to him when jiji quit

time to see if they can return to their old glory


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

i wouldn't say they are best atm, but i don't think they will be bad


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

Hotshot has been trying to catch back up since before Jiji quit the main roster.

Sure, there are better top laners, but there are also worse top laners in the pro scene.
He's up there doing his job, at least.

But honestly, CLG and Curse are probably the 2 strongest in NA atm, though they're not matching up to the best overall.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> we did?



ya ever since that game like 2 weeks ago you haven't

not one game

even when i logged in euw

scumbag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

ive realized my lol fantasy

it is for pete to leave eg
CLG disbands
and doublelift joins

yes

also wickd learns another irelia tier champ


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

wickd.. meh


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

I wonder when my loves stream will start today




Gogeta said:


> ya ever since that game like 2 weeks ago you haven't
> 
> not one game
> 
> ...



To be fair, I rarely see you on, maybe he just didn't see?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

I SUMMON ALL EU-W ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ONLINE


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

_You're_ a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

no u r


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

No one appreciates your Sona more than me, Maerela


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

what time is LCS starting? might watch some


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> what time is LCS starting? might watch some



1 hour 20 minutes


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> no u r





Sant? said:


> No one appreciates your Sona more than me, Maerela


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> what time is LCS starting? might watch some



Where can I watch it?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I wonder when my loves stream will start today



I am not streaming 






> To be fair, I rarely see you on, maybe he just didn't see?



You dont even like me wtf

i am just the russian to you


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

twitch chausie, the answer will always be twitch


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> 1 hour 20 minutes


oh

                          .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

1 more on EU-W

gogogGOgOgGoGOgOgOGGOGOgogogg90g0g90g0g)g0g0g0g0g0g0go0gogo=g=goggg0og0=oggogl.g.\oa;ls


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> 1 hour 20 minutes



Fuck, I've got class in 50 minutes.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

there will be 4 matches, that means 4 hours of games

one an hour from now, the next 2 hours, and so on


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am not streaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Filthy Russian

<33


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

real talk tho 4n
stomping your lane at bronze 2 shouldn't be that hard
just pick akali
or riven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

ace knows wassup


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Foreign, play Rengar, a champion where you will be forced to jump in and take a strong initiative early on, or otherwise be doomed to fail the rest of the match. 

It will make a man out of you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Foreign, play Rengar, a champion where you will be forced to jump in and take a strong initiative early on, or otherwise be doomed to fail the rest of the match.
> *
> It will make a man out of you.*



No, that would be Xin Zhao.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck Xin Zhao.

Too fucking OP. Anyone who picks him is scumbag.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah I was placed in Gold V. New system doesnt let u drop down Leagues anyway. only divisions. So i'll forever be Gold V no matter what



I was the one that was placed in Silver I and I had to climb back up to Gold V (Still gay, I was 1523 elo before they did the new system. Darth was like 1553so 30 elo away from him and I got placed into Silver I). Also Darth you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), don't leave NA  we still have our ranked 5s team that you made up randomly...

On another note, I'm in a physics lab group. And doing all the work for my group. I thought "Why the hell am I carrying these guys" Too much LoL in my brains.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

What happens when Shen, Kennen, Zed, and Akali are on the same team?





Darius and Yorick walk into a bar. There is no counter.

Yo mama so fat, Karthus ult'd and it only hit her.

I've got a Zilean of these.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> *Darius* and Yorick walk into a bar. There is no *counter.*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

You're so silly Santi.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

I LoL'd.

...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

Lost my promotion matches. 

You were suppose to carry me Darth1!1!1!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

AND SO, IT BEGINS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

nooooooooooooooooo rivington

tho im digging the scruff


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL that opening


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

Is it just me or is this shit jumping all around?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

I still don't get why Karma isn't more popular


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

"tsm clg omg omg"

hahaha phreak's fangasm


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, fuck this stream, the audio is fucking up all the time and the lag is all over the place.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

Swedish internet



also inb4 rush hour bot lane stomps chaox into the pile of trash he belongs in


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wow, fuck this stream, the audio is fucking up all the time and the lag is all over the place.



Not lagging at all for me


----------



## Sasori (Feb 7, 2013)

Just played a troll normal game where Mundo had 6 warmogs.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

Urgot Taric? Really? That's fucking scumbag. Even more scumbag than Ezreal/Lulu.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

'i can see malphite being a counterpick to elise'

RLY PHREAK?

r u cereal


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

It's started


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't take anything Phreak says seriously, you should know he doesn't know anything about counters/pick.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

I see everyone as 4N now


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

inb4 syndras all over the place try that steal


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

there no audience for this


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

throwshotgg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

rofl that tp


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> there no audience for this



They'll be playing weekly matches, having an audience for that would be pretty stupid.

It's not like these are ''big'' matches.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> They'll be playing weekly matches, having an audience for that would be pretty stupid.
> 
> It's not like these are ''big'' matches.



all right all right

not like i knew


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wow, fuck this stream, the audio is fucking up all the time and the lag is all over the place.



I'm using my school's internet and it's fine for me. Just tuned in now. Interesting TSM comp o-o OP in one team.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

TSM's teamcomp was pretty much countered by CLG's

their "ap mid" is an autoattacker/hybrid (so some AD)
AD-based jungler
even their top lane ap bruiser is very melee/AA based

clg's picks:

lee sin - rapes autoattacks/ad
malphite - rapes auto attacks/AD
taric - rapes AD

and no AoE damage from tsm gg


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

link is fucking good. he did everything that last fight


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

YAY         CLG


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

AND LOL DOUBELIFT STILL LIVED LOL BEST ADC


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> They'll be playing weekly matches, having an audience for that would be pretty stupid.
> 
> It's not like these are ''big'' matches.



why is that stupid, DOHOHO football has weekly matches why do they have audience, i want to see esports big dude, i wanna


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> AND LOL DOUBELIFT STILL LIVED LOL BEST ADC



league of warmongs


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

idiots in twitch chat saying chaox is a nub because he attacked malphite


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

people read twitch chat ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

curse gonna ssssstomp

go voyman pick akali

op as fuck


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

dignitias still retaining their title of ugliest team NA


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ArfLZEJKwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> people read twitch chat ?



No I said fruitopia chat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

ur trying to hard


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

akali ban gg scurred


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

AKALI NOT VIABLE IN COMPETITIVE PLAY DURHURHUR

#1 fear ban


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

I bursted out laughing after reading this


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

I am still laughing


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

sorry, still laughing


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

twitch nunu is terror


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

I need this pic

but

with krepo instead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

so u have a penis chausie


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

I just looked up this Krepo guy

What's all the fuss about

is he a really good player or something.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

seriously, hotshotgg just beat tsm with no runes and nobody laughs ? you guys suck


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Saint is fucking manly man in this match.

Too bad he's scumbag OP Xin.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> so u have a penis chausie



Ye

And is bigger than urs

nolie



Gogeta said:


> I just looked up this Krepo guy
> 
> What's all the fuss about
> 
> is he a really good player or something.




he my love, dont dis


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

honestly, qtpie should have just gotten a giants belt after that lw, he just melts to xin


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> he my love, dont dis



why

he is ugly as fuck
ill cut your  dick


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

rofl that baron steal


----------



## Cronos (Feb 7, 2013)

meh, they couldn't protect the twitch at all, with 4 peelers


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> why
> 
> he is ugly as fuck
> ill cut your  dick



u only wanna cut cus u jealous of it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck my life. I was trying to watch Curse vs Dig but my professor told me to close my laptop down because people behind me were watching it :l Now I need VODs.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

GGU is playing extremely well

woops psych they got caught


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

And thats why you ban Cho'Gath. He is just too good at zoning, especially later in the game.

And Doublelift is incredible. DontMashMe did great too! Doublelift was of more help to his team though I feel.

CLG had that game under their control for the most part though. I think the experience definitely showed but GGU played pretty well. It was a good game.

A question:

Why do you people build Health yellows on Akali instead of Armor?


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Why the Katarina first pick? That was awful and cost GGU the match.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Akali is a snowball champion, what you want is for her to snowball hard into the lategame, and the scaling health simply gives you mre of that late-game sustain that the armor seals. I've tried both, and I have to say that I personally prefer hp per lvl as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

i build armor yellows on akali unless its like 0 ad team


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

That wasn't the reason why they lost Santi though. CLG pushed for more objectives and overall had better strategy. Hence why even though they were down in kills and so forth, they still had more global gold by a fair amount throughout most of the game.

Also, they executed their teamfights pretty well. They knew when to be aggressive, when to pull back and they executed their Summoner's when needed so they never really got caught out. They capitalized on GGU's positioning whenever they could.

GGU didn't play badly at all. They did good. But CLG was just better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

GGU lost the second they got pincered and lost there top inhib. couldnt come back from it


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

That doesn't mean the Katarina pick wasn't a poor choice, she was virtually useless in team fights because CLG immediately chose 4 champions who can interrupt her ulti. Katarina should be a last pick when you are certain that the enemy comp won't be able to fuck over your R.

Yes, CLG overall made better plays, but that Katarina pick didn't allow GGU to capitalize on their advantages as hard as they could. Katarina contributed almost _nothing._


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Why the Katarina first pick? That was awful and cost GGU the match.





Sant? said:


> Akali is a snowball champion, what you want is for her to snowball hard into the lategame, and the scaling health simply gives you mre of that late-game sustain that the armor seals. I've tried both, and I have to say that I personally prefer hp per lvl as well.



You should change your name to WORST LOGIC NA


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Akali has spellvamp and lifesteal, and arguing that armor runes scale better into the late game and compliment that passive more than hp yellows is just silly.

If you need Armor or MR, you can build for it. But with spellvamp and lifesteal, it's stupid to not have hp.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

> Why do you people build Health yellows on Akali instead of Armor?



.. What. Is this a top Akali or a mid Akali? Cause I run armor :S

(It's not about the late game but the early laning phase. Akali has a weak early laning phase, so as long she can survive that with armor she should be fine)



> If you need Armor or MR, you can build for it. But with spellvamp and lifesteal, it's stupid to not have hp.



You can build for HP too...That's why Voyboy goes that Gunblade + Warmogs build.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

>nobody saying the right reason why people build hp/lvl on Akali


You get free MR and Armor when standing in your shroud so health is more effective
As simple as that




Also I just came home
What games are still coming?
What games did I miss and what were the outcomes?


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> You get free MR and Armor when standing in your shroud so health is more effective
> As simple as that



To be honest, I completely forgot that she got bonus MR and Armor.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> >nobody saying the right reason why people build hp/lvl on Akali
> 
> 
> You get free MR and Armor when standing in your shroud so health is more effective
> ...



Lol I forgot about that too. But it's not like you're always in shroud though =/

CLG is 2-0, they won against TSM and GGU
Curse is 1-0, they won against Dig. 
TSM is playing Vulcan atm last game of the night
Curse vs CLG - starts tomorrow at 5PM PST.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

the extra HP at lvl 18 is not worth getting fisted 1-5 without armor


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay, seems my predictions were right so far


I think TSM will win this one but this is the match I most thought could go either way
so let's see what will happen


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> the extra HP at lvl 18 is not worth getting fisted 1-5 without armor



Oh yeah, I agree. I'm just saying why one could justify it.

I think when lanes used to be a lot more passive and there used to be only mid game AP damage into late game AD damage, the health per level was excellent, since I think (not sure) it gives more effective hp on level 18 than flat armor

nowadays, with both the early game heavy AD into mid game strong bruisers the armor is just much more stronger and you really need it, imo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh yeah, I agree. I'm just saying why one could justify it.
> 
> I think when lanes used to be a lot more passive and there used to be only mid game AP damage into late game AD damage, the health per level was excellent, since I think (not sure) it gives more effective hp on level 18 than flat armor
> 
> nowadays, with both the early game heavy AD into mid game strong bruisers the armor is just much more stronger and you really need it, imo



I'm still wondering if we were talking about a Top Akali or a Mid Akali. I can understand health per level on a mid Akali but on a top akali? 



> I think TSM will win this one but this is the match I most thought could go either way
> so let's see what will happen



Vulcan looks really confused atm because of TSM's aggression.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Akali has spellvamp and lifesteal, and arguing that armor runes scale better into the late game and compliment that passive more than hp yellows is just silly.
> 
> If you need Armor or MR, you can build for it. But with spellvamp and lifesteal, it's stupid to not have hp.





Sant? said:


> To be honest, I completely forgot that she got bonus MR and Armor.



...

How long have you been playing Akali? And at what skill level? Because sir, it does not seem like you fully understand the topic you are currently discussing.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

I run Akali mid, so I don't know about top.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

>Constantly berates the comments/logic of others.
>Never once provides his own reasoning, nor explains why he disapproves.
>Doesn't understand why I classify him as "scumbag Darth lvl 5"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

rofl he has a point i guess


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

k, here's the bottom line on akali seals. 

hp/level vs lvl 6 burst ap casters mid. armor seals vs ad's. 

why?

hp/lvl: You are mid against a burst champ most of the time, to survive the burst one of the best counters is to get more HP, considering that they won't hurt you too much at the beginning (until level 6 at least), HP/lvl is just straight up better because it scales throughout the game and is the best choice as a defensive seal against ap mids. 

Armor seals: oh hey look an ad caster in your lane. What do you think they're going to do to you? hit you with physical damage abilities and auto attacks? HMMMMM. ARMOR SEALS SOUND LIKE A GOOD IDEA RIGHT NOW. 

/End of Discussion.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >Constantly berates the comments/logic of others.
> >Never once provides his own reasoning, nor explains why he disapproves.
> >Doesn't understand why I classify him as "scumbag Darth lvl 5"



I don't berate the comments of others. 

Pretty much just you cause you keep trying to pretend you know shit when you have like zero experience.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> ...
> 
> How long have you been playing Akali?



When it comes to you, I don't see how this matters. You questioned my Rengar usage as well, a champion who makes up 350+ games of the 500 I've played since lvl 8 and have built and tested several different items (repeatedly) against virtually every champion available


----------



## Shozan (Feb 7, 2013)

link please!


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

Shozan said:


> link please!



how does i do the googles hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> When it comes to you, I don't see how this matters. You questioned my Rengar usage as well, a champion who makes up 250+ games of the 500 I've played and have been playing in 98.99% of my games since lvl 8 and have built and tested several different items (repeatedly) against virtually every champion available



I'm sorry but I can't take -800 elo Jungle Rengar normal game builds srsly. 

Like, no matter how well you perform i'm just never going to take it srsly. 

And the worst part is, I have rarely if ever seen you perform well with Rengar in any case regardless of your build, and building any jungler glass canon with extremely high cost items just sounds ridiculously dumb to me.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Shozan said:


> link please!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

peoples cornflakes are being pissed in


----------



## Shozan (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> how does i do the googles hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> I don't berate the comments of others.
> 
> Pretty much just you cause you keep trying to pretend you know shit when you have like zero experience.



I don't pretend anything, I speak purely based off of my experience and results. Since I play Akali mid and face proly one AD Caster every 10 games, hp/lvl has proven more useful.

In you're very own post, you claim that you'll be against a burst champ most of the time and that hp/lvl works better against them, but then try to tell me that it's not better than armor which you will need more rarely.

Try not to contradict yourself before telling me that I pretend to know my shit


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> peoples cornflakes are being pissed in



I never liked cornflakes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Zuna: GO FOR IT. 

This match makes me lol actually.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

because from what I've seen recently most people here actually don't know about it


at least chausie should find it useful
as well as that guy just posted looking for the stream


also darth and santi please continue being teenage girls it's extremely entertaining


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy shit Regi is a man.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> because from what I've seen recently most people here actually don't know about it
> 
> 
> at least chausie should find it useful
> ...



You're just jealous cause I'm prettier than you.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> And the worst part is, I have rarely if ever seen you perform well with Rengar in any case regardless of your build, and building any *jungler glass canon* with extremely high cost items just sounds ridiculously dumb to me.



>Glass cannon
>Builds a Phage and Cleaver first, and usually finish the FM before even starting the IE.
>Has explained this in several posts
>Black Cleaver and Frozen Mallet are Glass Cannon items.



> Because sir, it does not seem like you fully understand the topic you are currently discussing.



>More irony and contradiction

hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 7, 2013)

I like the Taric guy. He's one with a classic Sking = Classy


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >Glass cannon
> >Builds a Phage and Cleaver first, and usually finish the FM before even starting the IE.
> >Has explained this in several posts
> >Black Cleaver and Frozen Mallet are Glass Cannon items.
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry. I wasn't aware that building 900 bonus hp with zero resistances turned you into a tank. 

And you might want to look up the definitions of the words "Irony" and "Contradiction" because I see none of that in any of my posts.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

As Ace would say in these kinds of situations:

my dick
hurts


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

WULULULULULU


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I wasn't aware that building 900 bonus hp with zero resistances turned you into a tank.
> 
> And you might want to look up the definitions of the words "Irony" and "Contradiction" because I see none of that in any of my posts.



>Zero resistances
>Gets free MR and armor resistance from his W, which is always maxed 2nd.
>Has armor seals and MR/per level glyphs.
>Zero resistance

lololololololol.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

first time in a long time rivington made me laugh


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

didi obviously ate some cookies if thats the case


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

it's ok

i was sleepy until I started reading forum arguments


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >Zero resistances
> >Gets free MR and armor resistance from his W, which is always maxed 2nd.
> >Has armor seals and MR/per level glyphs.
> >Zero resistance
> ...



 .


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> because from what I've seen recently most people here actually don't know about it
> 
> 
> at least chausie should find it useful
> ...



NO I DIDNT KNOW

TY VERY MUCH YOU HANDSOME DEVIL YOU


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> first time in a long time rivington made me laugh



That Dyrus turnaround. For a second there, I thought they got TSM out of position too. Vulcun didn't have that much protection on Kog who was their biggest hitter. But yeah, I'm glad that they won. I was also pleased with the other matches but I want to watch Curse vs Dig, only one I missed =/


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

4N said:


> didi obviously ate some cookies if thats the case



I won't deny that I've had some drinks


but not many, I'm on the edge of sober to tipsy



but that random WULULULULULU in his explanation of the situation was just too fucking random


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Well still kinda sad that TSM lost to CLG with the new lineup and all. Half expected Aphro or Link to choke but meh. They played really well. At least TSM won against Fear. Although I'm also a fan of Fear I'm glad TSM won regardless.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

Did HotshotGG really played that game with no runes? 0_0


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> I won't deny that I've had some drinks
> 
> 
> but not many, I'm on the edge of sober to tipsy
> ...


He was quoting Deman bro. IIRC IPL5 Deman did the Zoidberg WOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOP when Kha'Zix was wrecking faces with resets.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

>Old ryomas because a bruiser who works as an assassin and flies out of the jungle at 100 mph past vision wards and leaps at you and 100-50's your health focuses more on AD than defenses during the laning/ganking phase.
>Scumbag Darth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

darth i just carried as warwick

playing bad people ftw

it was hilarious, i was 1v3ing a teemo rumble and kat

lifesteal op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Annnnd we're back onto the Rengar debate.

Popcorn please.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not even going to respond to your absurd claim that Rengar's W is proof enough to not build any resistances on a RENGAR JUNGLE. 


wat is this i dont even...

My mind is so full of....

Is this real life?


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth i just carried as warwick
> 
> playing bad people ftw
> 
> ...



dude yesterday my friend carried me in ranked as AP Warwick. 

Rushed Malady and Rylai's. 

I laughed at first UNTIL HE PROCEEDED TO CARRY HIS WAY INTO PLAT WITH ONLY AP WW AND I WAS LIEK WAT. 

Dude Warwick OP. Ban that guy.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> Well still kinda sad that TSM lost to CLG with the new lineup and all.  Half expected Aphro or Link to choke but meh. They played really well.  At least TSM won against Fear. Although I'm also a fan of Fear I'm glad  TSM won regardless.



When you have a black man supporting you, you can't lose.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Who can beat WW top? All WW can do is just farm and heal for days  

Edit: @Darth: Sounds like GuardsmanBob


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

>Madred's is first item built.
>Provides armor
>Not building Resistance.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

that purple twitch hoodie is fucking stylish
I want one



Chausie said:


> NO I DIDNT KNOW
> 
> TY VERY MUCH YOU HANDSOME DEVIL YOU



np for you bb



Darth said:


> Well still kinda sad that TSM lost to CLG with the new lineup and all. Half expected Aphro or Link to choke but meh. They played really well. At least TSM won against Fear. Although I'm also a fan of Fear I'm glad TSM won regardless.



Meh, Aphro and Link have enough tourney and high level scrim/play experience to not choke



Darth said:


> He was quoting Deman bro. IIRC IPL5 Deman did the Zoidberg WOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOP when Kha'Zix was wrecking faces with resets.



oh, he did? I didn't watch every single IPL5 game, but that's pretty awesome


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude yesterday my friend carried me in ranked as AP Warwick.
> 
> Rushed Malady and Rylai's.
> 
> ...



ap ww 

time to experiment 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Who can beat WW top? All WW can do is just farm and heal for days
> 
> Edit: @Darth: Sounds like GuardsmanBob


probably elise. wws q early levels uses too much mana without blue. elise harrass all day

but elise beats everyone so meh


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

That Rush Hour bot lane too strong.

Can't call it Aphrolift no more. D:


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ap ww
> 
> time to experiment
> 
> ...


malady, rylais spirit visage, warmogs

oh god i cant even imagine


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> *Who can beat WW top?* All WW can do is just farm and heal for days
> 
> Edit: @Darth: Sounds like GuardsmanBob



How many times do we have to go over this?
Riven.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

WW can just heal up the harrass l0l. The only downside of WW top is the mana cost but if you know how to manage your q / w mana, it really is a farm lane. I've ran AP ww top, and you just farm and heals for daysss. Then when you hit 6, and your jungler comes to gank, it's a free kill.



> Riven.





> All WW can do is just *farm and heal for days*


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

playing support with a vayne who runs barrier over ignite cause she dodesnt use ignite a lot

im scared


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> How many times do we have to go over this?
> Riven.



actually I mostly always get frustrated playing WW top as riven lol


but I suppose that's also because almost nobody plays ww anymore, the only people left who do play him are extremely good with him


but if he buys early chain vest/ninja tabis it's over, you can't damage him enough to hurt his sustain, it just becomes boring free farm zzzzzzzzzz

and if he actually gets damage on you or has a good jungler that ult of his is so annoying to keep in mind, cuz it's super easy to get ganked and killed cuz of it



though I haven't faced him yet in s3, and I imagine BC and pen changes would make it a bit more manageable


still an annoying matchup though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

warwick needs to autoattack to heal

and spam Q a lot

riven is a no-mana AD champ that will constantly force trades with WW and beast him early on pretty fuckin hard since he'll have no way to retaliate vs. her without running himself oom very quickly (and probably swiping at the shield) and he wont be able to sustain cuz he'll be zoned pretty hard early

riven op as fuck


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Reminds me of that time I almost killed Rammus and Nidalee came from the darkest corner of hell and healed him, which caused me to die.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't run WW top lane in season 3 yet. Tempted to do so now  They took out madreds and I don't know if Ruined King is worth to build it on him anyways.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> but I suppose that's also because almost nobody plays ww anymore, the  only people left who do play him are extremely good with him



Well I guess that's why though.


> Reminds me of that time I almost  killed Rammus and Nidalee came from the darkest corner of hell and  healed him, which caused me to die.



Best moment of my life.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> warwick needs to autoattack to heal
> 
> and spam Q a lot
> 
> ...




yup

You'd think that


but still

somehow

they manage it


WWs are magical


and like I said, once they get ninja tabi + chain vest it is over, can't kill em anymore


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

I still run Warwick Jungle occasionaly, and although I do believe Ruined King is still good on him, I wouldn't pick it up nearly half as early as you did the Blood Razor. Get the Ruined King later in the game when opponents start to get beefier.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess Warwick is the new terror. Will try it one day.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

"Were you expecting to win this match?"

"Yeah, Chaox is pretty terrible."

Damn I love Doublelift 

And Hotshot actually ran no runes. Shit...


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >Madred's is first item built.
> >Provides armor
> >Not building Resistance.



Dude you're grasping at straws Santi. Stahp. 

Okay, lets do the math. Just so I can shut you up. 

Lets assume that you'll always have these four items in every game. Black Cleaver, Frozen Mallet, Wriggles Lantern, Mercury Treads. 

Lvl 18 Rengar with the following items has:

2915 HP. 
109 Armor.
78 Magic Resist. 

Additionally, your Battle Roar will also provide you with 43 armor and Magic Resist for another 3 seconds IF you damage an enemy with it. Bringing your total resistances up to 152 armor and 121 MR FOR 3 SECONDS LOL YOU CALL THIS DURABILITY?



These four items will have cost you about 9K gold. Now assuming you have 9K gold at lvl 18 with these items, obv not counting gold spent on consumables, we can assume the enemy AD/AP carries have around 11-15K Gold at this point. 

Ever seen what an ADC with 13K gold can buy? 

That's 933DPS.  With 35% armor pen. Assuming she has a competent frontline that can peel for her for 4'ish seconds, if she gets any form of exposure on you, she'll be dealing roughly 760 damage to you per second accounting for armor pen and your current armor. Meaning? Assuming she isn't the only other person focusing you, you'll die within 3 seconds flat. 

GG gj being completely useless in teamfights. Oh, but what about being able to jump in on her while stealthed and burst her down before she can do that? Well A COMPETENT Cait will just cleanse/flash/net away or someone on her frontline will have an oracle and will intercept you before you reach her. Thus ensuring that you deal extreme minimal damage to anyone before you die. 

The math speaks against you Santi. 

Protip: Don't finish wriggles, and buying Randuins is a better item to stick onto people with than Frozen Mallet as it provides only 200 less hp while giving you a whopping 70 armor and a passive AND active slow that are aoe and in general are far more effective than a single target slow reliant on you getting within auto attack range instead of just slowing them from a distance. Also never rush BC on Rengar. He benefits more from rushing Bloodthirster if you really want damage but IMO his base damage is high enough for you to just go MOGS/SUNFIRE/VISAGE/LOCKET/BULWARK PLSKTHXBYE DARTH OUT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

also nidalee

kayle

jax

udyr

olaf

all say lolololol warwick


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

4N said:


> "Were you expecting to win this match?"
> 
> "Yeah, Chaox is pretty terrible."
> 
> ...



Great in the sack and great in lane too. That's why sir, it's called *Aphro*lift. And not Doublemoo. 

Also fuck Rush Hour. Black and Yellow forever.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> playing support with a vayne who runs barrier over ignite cause she dodesnt use ignite a lot
> 
> im scared


That's actually perfectly reasonable as Vayne doesn't really have far distance escape mechanisms and she's one of the squishiest AD's and she has to get in really close to deal damage, but when she does she deals a hella lot of damage and her kill potential is really really high. So you don't always need ignite and barrier saves lives. 

Although I fucking hate using it outside of arams. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> I haven't run WW top lane in season 3 yet. Tempted to do so now  They took out madreds and I don't know if Ruined King is worth to build it on him anyways.



dude. 

ap warwick. 

trust me it's broken.


----------



## Santí (Feb 7, 2013)

Silly Darth, I stopped building Wriggles 2 weeks and 50 wins ago.

Stay up to date.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> also nidalee
> 
> kayle
> 
> ...



Only thing I agree is Jax and Udyr. Maybe Kayle but I've done that WW vs Kayle matchup in season 2. Not sure how now in season 3.

Alright Darth, you got me. Going to try AP WW when I get home.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Silly Darth, I stopped building Wriggles 2 weeks and 50 wins ago.
> 
> Stay up to date.



After the one time I told you to stop building it on Riven and you got excited cause you actually got a lot of kills after and you told your friend in the background "HEY MANG I STOPPED BUILDING WRIGGLES ON RIVEN AND I DO SO MUCH BETTER NAO"

Yeah... Darth-Sempai actually gives good advice. WHO WOULDA THOUGHT FOR A GUY WHO'S BEEN PLAYING THIS GAME FOR THE LAST 3 AND A HALF YEARS HERPA DERP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

kayle wrecks lol

he cant itemize against u because ur a hybrid and u can kite him all day 

nidalee out sustains, out pushes, out pokes, goes allin better, etc.

olaf....olaf is just op

warwick ult? lolololo olaf ult

gg u lost son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 7, 2013)

also wtf darth is hella mad tonight smh


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Alright Darth, you got me. Going to try AP WW when I get home.


The general multipurpose build I recommend is 

Malady
Spirit Visage
Rylais
Iceborn Gauntlets
Void Staff. 

It's cheap, you never die, and you deal hella damage and can dive for days. 

Also I recommend asking for Blue buffs. Lotsa blue buffs. WW's mana issues are arguably his worst enemy. 


WAD said:


> also wtf darth is hella mad tonight smh



TSM lost to CLG /slitwrists


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

i just realized what wads avy was

disgraceful


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i just realized what wads avy was
> 
> disgraceful



his user title always matches his ava and WAD was like original UG along with me so it's alright.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

yeah wad's avy is shit



also fuck yeah I predicted all matches right
im da best


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2013)

lol UG                            .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> kayle wrecks lol
> 
> he cant itemize against u because ur a hybrid and u can kite him all day



The way I beat Kayle in season 2 was just straight out farming and healing up Kayle's harrass. Q whenever she gets close, heal whatever she dishes out, just farm up. Kayle's zoning potential isn't that huge because Kayle tends to push the lane and WW can farm under turret. I would get Frozen Mallet and Madreds back in season 2 and the frozen Mallet was enough to stop Kayle.

BUT this is season 3, and I don't know, AP Kayle is a bitch.



> nidalee out sustains, out pushes, out pokes, goes allin better, etc.



Wat. How does she out sustain? Out pushes? And WW's sustain > Pokes. We're talking about AD Nid right?



> olaf....olaf is just op
> 
> warwick ult? lolololo olaf ult
> 
> gg u lost son



Olaf's e? Nope. WW's Q. Cancelled out. Olaf's Q? Nope, just going to heal it back up anyways. Warwick ult? Yeah Olaf can just run then


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> yeah wad's avy is shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, everybody also predicted the same results.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> >supporting emotionally unstable angsty cowardly crybabies who need drugs, bloodlines and cursed seals to compete evenly with people with only 1 or 0 bonuses
> 
> :galaxyryoma



uchihas know love more than any of you. 

get on our level.

love is the greatest power of alll.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

this guy won all ten of his placement matches. 

damn. 

beat me by two wins. 



Also here's the LCS vote prediction result thing...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> this guy won all ten of his placement matches.
> 
> damn.
> 
> ...



Dem Swains.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

Darth. There is no need to be upset.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Oh, bitch, you got jacked, bitch! Scumbag Kyle.
> 
> Senju 5ebur.



Silence!

Even granddaddy Senju was like 'wtf she is hokage? my fcking village!? "

tsunade failure? absolutely canon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Speaking of which where did you get that image Godaime? :3


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Darth. There is no need to be angry.



But that's my secret Ace. 

I'm always angry.

[YOUTUBE]msRaooooyds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

4N said:


> Silence!
> 
> Even granddaddy Senju was like 'wtf she is hokage? my fcking village!? "
> 
> tsunade failure? absolutely canon.



... You have forced my hand. 





Demonic Shaman said:


> Speaking of which where did you get that image Godaime? :3



Jacked it from tumblr.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

*THIS          GUY*


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> >supporting emotionally unstable angsty cowardly crybabies who need  drugs, bloodlines and cursed seals to compete evenly with people with  only 1 or 0 bonuses




I don't remember any current Uchiha's having drugs. Or cursed seals. But yeah, unless you have a Bijuu or a bloodline you aren't competing with the Uchiha right now so the bonuses are pretty even.

Naruto has more bonuses than Sasuke though. Although Naruto sucks more than AP Vayne.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

PLOT TWIST: VAYNE HAS NO AP RATIOS.


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOL ADRIAN PULLING OUT THE BIG CARDS. GG SON.
ALSO TOUCHE DARTH.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

SCUMBAG ADRIA

AAAAHHHHHHHHHH

IM NOT GAY

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

4N said:


> uchihas know love more than any of you.
> 
> get on our level.
> 
> love is the greatest power of alll.



>uchihas loving leads to them becoming supercrazy and killing people because they're autistic as fuck and can't deal with emotions
>love leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering, suffering leads to the dark side
>mfw uchiha are literally now a shitty sith ripoff in addition to all the stupidity they already had going



also
>mfw Kishi had to think of a plot device to explain why all the uchiha are so poorly written


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2013)

> Although Naruto sucks more than AP Vayne.



How dare you. 

This is more upsetting than seeing 4N losing to a mid Soraka. 

Actually no that was hilarious.

@Didi: Dear fucking god I lol'd

Nobody loves you Darth. Except 4N but he doesn't count.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2013)

I know I'm beautiful and all but really now. 

2000TH POST CHECK NEW THREAD INCOMING


----------



## αce (Feb 7, 2013)

> How dare you.
> 
> This is more upsetting than seeing 4N losing to a mid Soraka.
> 
> ...



lol 4n
soraka is terror tho


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2013)

silences for days

dnt underestimate that shit


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't remember any current Uchiha's having drugs. Or cursed seals. But yeah, unless you have a Bijuu or a bloodline you aren't competing with the Uchiha right now so the bonuses are pretty even.
> 
> Naruto has more bonuses than Sasuke though. Although Naruto sucks more than AP Vayne.



It was stated that Sasuke used drugs to be able to get to his post timeskip powerlevel
He also used the cursed seal to get there
And he ofc has the power of neverending sharingan asspull powers out of nowhere)

hurrdurr I can manipulate actual reality/destiny


Mary Suechiha right there (even though danzou wasn't an uchiha but you get my drift, plus then itachi pulls one more bullshit sharingan technique out of nowhere)


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

